# Stephen9069 - Garage Strength Journal



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Finally back to training after even more inconsistency.

My shoulder is feeling good and as long as i keep up with my shoulder rehab stuff it shouldn't cause to many issues.

For the time being i will be working on trying to regain my strength and then if im strong enough i plan to return to competition next year.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 20-JUNE-2016*

*BENCH PRESS*

50kg x 8

80kg x 6
85kg x 5
90kg x 4

82.5kg x 6
87.5kg x 5
92.5kg x 4

85kg x 6
90kg x 5
95kg x 4

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6

*SLIGHT INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS*

25kg x 10
25kg x 10
25kg x 10
25kg x 10

*CGBP*

70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 20St)*

BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6

*WIDE GRIP BARBELL ROWS *

40kg x 20
40kg x 20
40kg x 20
40kg x 20
40kg x 20
40kg x 20

Shoulder rehab stuff.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

good luck in your return mate, keep it sensible and listen to your body.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

what's the thinking behind how you structure your bench press?

you ramp up in weight over the first 4 sets, then drop the weight back for set 5 and ramp up again over sets 6 and 7 only to drop weight again for set 8 and ramp up again over sets 9 and 10

I've not seen that before.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> what's the thinking behind how you structure your bench press?
> 
> you ramp up in weight over the first 4 sets, then drop the weight back for set 5 and ramp up again over sets 6 and 7 only to drop weight again for set 8 and ramp up again over sets 9 and 10
> 
> I've not seen that before.


 The first set is a warm up then then next lot are called waves.

Iv used this in the past and it helped push all my lifts but i aim slightly higher reps for squatting

Im not to sure how to explain it but this might be a bit better lol,

https://www.t-nation.com/strength-training-topics/1806


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> good luck in your return mate, keep it sensible and listen to your body.


 Cheers mate they way im planning my training this time round means its going to be a very long time before i hit any big numbers


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate they way im planning my training this time round means its going to be a very long time before i hit any big numbers


 same as me matey, after double hernia surgery in november last year i pretty much went back to an empty bar..........needs must i guess


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> same as me matey, after double hernia surgery in november last year i pretty much went back to an empty bar..........needs must i guess


 Its the best way mate, slow and steady then you can have more longevity in the sport


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Its the best way mate, slow and steady then you can have more longevity in the sport


 im suffering from a mental block now though, i am finding it very very hard to really push myself as im scared that i may get another hernia


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> im suffering from a mental block now though, i am finding it very very hard to really push myself as im scared that i may get another hernia


 Whats the risk of it happening again now that you have had surgery ?

What caused it in the first place ?


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Whats the risk of it happening again now that you have had surgery ?
> 
> What caused it in the first place ?


 well i told the surgeon the type of weight training i was doing and that i will be returning to it, she said she put extra mesh in there but there was no way she could say it wouldnt return, it was a small umbilical hernia so they had to remove my belly button and when she was in there she found a smaller hernia above my belly button so i now have a manky looking belly button with a scar just above it.

the only thing i can think of which caused me pain was doing a sit up from decline bench position holding 2 x 30kg dumbbells, i remember a sort of popping/tearing feeling.

the only things i can feel it through now is 18" rack pull deadlifts and atlas stones as they press against it but ive been working on form to get the stone higher.

i am also suffering from diastasis-recti


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> well i told the surgeon the type of weight training i was doing and that i will be returning to it, she said she put extra mesh in there but there was no way she could say it wouldnt return, it was a small umbilical hernia so they had to remove my belly button and when she was in there she found a smaller hernia above my belly button so i now have a manky looking belly button with a scar just above it.
> 
> the only thing i can think of which caused me pain was doing a sit up from decline bench position holding 2 x 30kg dumbbells, i remember a sort of popping/tearing feeling.
> 
> ...


 That sounds painful mate, if your training is slow and steady it must reduce the risk as you get stronger but i wouldnt do decline sit ups again lol


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> That sounds painful mate, if your training is slow and steady it must reduce the risk as you get stronger but i wouldnt do decline sit ups again lol


 im not going to lol...............

yeah it was a little painfull, the healing process was quite painfull, very sore for a few weeks. all seems good now though.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> The first set is a warm up then then next lot are called waves.
> 
> Iv used this in the past and it helped push all my lifts but i aim slightly higher reps for squatting
> 
> ...


 Thanks


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

In, good luck. :beer:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 21-JUNE-2016*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 10
70kg x 5

90kg x 3
95kg x 2
100kg x 1

95kg x 3
100kg x 2
105kg x 1

100kg x 3
105kg x 2
110kg x 1

*SLDL (With Dumbells)*

25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15

*CALF RAISES*

70kg x 15
70kg x 15
70kg x 15

*BODY WEIGHT CALF RAISES (BW = 20Stone)*

BW x 20
BW x 20
BW x 20

Shoulder rehab.

My knee's are sore today from work so used a smaller wave. Im happy with the weight i used its been a while since iv used anything over 100kg so i definitely have a good starting point to build from. Still ironing out my new technique but it all felt good and explosive and im finding it easier to find my foot positioning for each set now unlike before.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 22-JUNE-2016*

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

20kg x 10
30kg x 8
40kg x 6

50kg x 3
55kg x 2
60kg x 1

52.5kg x 3
57.5kg x 2
62.5kg x 1

55kg x 3
60kg x 2
65kg x 1

*SEATED DUMBELL PRESS *

25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8

*CGBP*

70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8

*SNATCH GRIP HIGH PULL*

30kg x 20
30kg x 20
30kg x 20
30kg x 20
30kg x 20
30kg x 20

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW =20Stone)*

BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6

Shoulder rehab.

Theres plenty more there in my pressing the last wave felt comfortable and fast which is a good sign and definitely gives me plenty of time to progress from.

My shoulder felt really good and strong so all the shoulder rehab stuff has been paying off and i have a lot more flexibility there now aswell.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Do you not have rest days?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Do you not have rest days?


 Yes mate it will be on Sunday.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 23-JUNE-2016*

*DEADLIFT (SPEED REPS)*

70kg x 10

110kg x 2
110kg x 2
110kg x 2
110kg x 2
110kg x 2
110kg x 2
110kg x 2
110kg x 2

*BARBELL ROWS*

70kg x 15
70kg x 15
70kg x 15
70kg x 15
70kg x 15

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-10kg) x 6
BW(-10kg) x 6
BW(-10kg) x 6
BW(-10kg) x 6
BW(-10kg) x 6
BW(-10kg) x 6

*INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS*

12.5kg x 20
12.5kg x 20
12.5kg x 20
12.5kg x 20
12.5kg x 20
12.5kg x 20

Shoulder rehab.

I need to get a few bigger plates for deadliting will hopefully order them over the next few months depending on funds.

Happy with the pull ups i used a smaller band so theres less help so hopefully i can build it up to hit 8 then 10 reps.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice session bro, I also need to buy some bigger weights.

Now I'm not going to pretend I know what I'm on about but I thought training every day in succession was meant to be bad? I was under the assumption that you had to get rest days in between or is that old hat now


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Nice session bro, I also need to buy some bigger weights.
> 
> Now I'm not going to pretend I know what I'm on about but I thought training every day in succession was meant to be bad? I was under the assumption that you had to get rest days in between or is that old hat now


 Cheers mate.

I usually go by how i feel mate ill train 6 days a week and have sunday off but if need be if im feeling a bit beat up ill have an extra rest day, if i was doing event training then i would probably drop it down to about 4 sessions. If iv done a comp then ill take the full week off after to recover.

I have about 180kg in plates i need to get a few more 25kg plates.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> *THURSDAY - 23-JUNE-2016*
> 
> *DEADLIFT (SPEED REPS)*
> 
> ...


 Best thing I ever did for my dead lift was get a decent bar and a fat pair of 25KG bumper plates. Its made loading the bar so much easier :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Best thing I ever did for my dead lift was get a decent bar and a fat pair of 25KG bumper plates. Its made loading the bar so much easier :thumb


 couldnt agree more mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 24-JUNE-2016*

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

20kg x 10
40kg x 6

55kg x 3
60kg x 2
65kg x 1

57.5kg x 3
62.5kg x 2
67.5kg x 1

60kg x 3
65kg x 2 
70kg x 1

*CGBP*

100kg x 3
100kg x 3
100kg x 3
100kg x 3
100kg x 3
100kg x 3
100kg x 3
100kg x 3

*DUMBELL SIDE RAISES*

5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20

*BENT OVER DUMBELL SIDE RAISES*

5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20

Shoulder rehab.

Second pressing session this week and even though its a long way from what i have pressed im very happy with the 70kg its been a very long time since iv pressed this weight and even longer that iv done it pain free.

More squatting tomorrow.

Apologies for the darkness in the video i need to rethink on camera angles lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 25-JUNE-2016*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 8
50kg x 8

70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8

*SLDL*

70kg x 15
70kg x 15
70kg x 15

*CALF RAISES*

70kg x 15
70kg x 15
70kg x 15

*BODY WEIGHT CALF RAISES (BW = 20Stone)*

BW x 15
BW x 15
BW x 15

Shoulder rehab.

Kept the weight light today and focused more on reps. My new set up and technique is starting to feel more natural now and feels a lot more powerful compared to how i used to do things and i also get my walkout spot on more or less every time now which was my biggest issue before.

Rest day tomorrow, taking the kids to amusement park so hopefully the weather holds up.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

hhhhmmm....................kids + rest doesnt really sound right in the same sentence lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> hhhhmmm....................kids + rest doesnt really sound right in the same sentence lol


 Lol was more like stress but on a funnier note got my 12 year old son on his first roller coaster he only seen half the ride as he passed out lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I remember the first one I went on with my brother, he threw up all over me


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 27-JUNE-2016*

*BENCH PRESS*

40kg x 10
60kg x 8 
80kg x 6

95kg x 3
100kg x 2
105kg x 1

97.5kg x 3
102.5kg x 2
107.5kg x 1

100kg x 3
105kg x 2
110kg x 1

*INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS*

30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8 
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8

*WIDE GRIP BARBELL ROWS*

45kg x 20
45kg x 20
45kg x 20
45kg x 20
45kg x 20
45kg x 20

Shoulder rehab.

Still a long way from were i was and were i want to be but im happy with how things are going.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

good session matey, just take it easy and as long as its progress thats all that matters


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> good session matey, just take it easy and as long as its progress thats all that matters


 Cheers mate, its all going in the right direction so i am happy.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate, its all going in the right direction so i am happy.


 Same here bro, slow and steady this time for me........not wanting another hernia


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 28-JUNE-2016*

*SQUAT*

40kg x 10
70kg x 5

100kg x 3
105kg x 2
110kg x 1

102.5kg x 3
107.5kg x 2
112.5kg x 1

105kg x 3
110kg x 2
115kg x 1

*SLDL*

100kg x 8
100kg x 8
100kg x 8

*BODY WEIGHT CALF RAISES (BW = 20Stone)*

BW x 15
BW x 15
BW x 15

*CALF RAISES *

70kg x 15
70kg x 15
70kg x 15

My lass filmed me on my squats and i noticed that im not holding my upper body tight enough which is causing me to lean forward so i may lower the weight slightly and increase the reps. I will also be adding in power cleans from next week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 29-JUNE-2016*

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

57.5kg x 3
62.5kg x 2
67.5kg x 1

60kg x 3
65kg x 2
70kg x 1

62.5kg x 3
67.5kg x 2
72.5kg x 1 (*Up 2.5kg from last week)*

*SEATED DUMBELL PRESS*

32.5kg x 6
32.5kg x 6
32.5kg x 6
32.5kg x 6
32.5kg x 6
32.5kg x 6

*CGBP*

85kg x 6
85kg x 6
85kg x 6
85kg x 6
85kg x 6
85kg x 6

*WIDE GRIP BARBELL ROWS*

70kg x 15
70kg x 15
70kg x 15

*DUMBELL SIDE RAISES*

7.5kg x 20
7.5kg x 20
7.5kg x 20

*BENT OVER DUMBELL RAISES*

7.5kg x 20
7.5kg x 20
7.5kg x 20

Weighed myself today and iv gone from 20 stone down to 19St 6lbs and strength is on the up.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> *WEDNESDAY - 29-JUNE-2016*
> 
> *SEATED MILITARY PRESS*
> 
> ...


 Well done bro, looking strong. What was wrong with your shoulder by the way?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Well done bro, looking strong. What was wrong with your shoulder by the way?


 Cheers mate.

Erm not entirely sure, i was on a good run of training i had benched 200kg with no issues then had a week off over christmas and what was meant to be my first day back after that week i woke up and my shoulder felt stiff then as the day went on i got to the point i couldnt even raise it to the front of me with out severe pain. I ended up leaving it as i could shoulder press with no issues and no pain but after 7 months i had to have physio sessions and osteo sessions.

After all that the 2 main issues were my shoulder and my long head bicep were it attaches at the shoulder, i lost 3 years of training because of it. That is one of the reasons i wont use any gear now the strength increase is to quick and with all the injuries iv incurred throughout the years it causes them a lot of issues, this way everything is a hell of a lot slower so i can progress without to many issues.

lol sorry for the long winded reply.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Erm not entirely sure, i was on a good run of training i had benched 200kg with no issues then had a week off over christmas and what was meant to be my first day back after that week i woke up and my shoulder felt stiff then as the day went on i got to the point i couldnt even raise it to the front of me with out severe pain. I ended up leaving it as i could shoulder press with no issues and no pain but after 7 months i had to have physio sessions and osteo sessions.
> 
> ...


 have you looked into peptides for tendon health/strength?

A couple of years ago I hurt my patellar tendon. I found a single dose of GHRP-6 and CJC1295 at bedtime helped


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> have you looked into peptides for tendon health/strength?
> 
> A couple of years ago I hurt my patellar tendon. I found a single dose of GHRP-6 and CJC1295 at bedtime helped


 I dont really know much about peptides but ill definitely have a look and do some research every little helps.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 30-JUNE-2016*

*18" DEADLIFT*

70kg x 15
110kg x 8
110kg x 8
110kg x 8
110kg x 8
110kg x 8

*BARBELL ROWS*

70kg x 20
70kg x 20
70kg x 20
70kg x 20

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (BW = 19St 6Lbs)*

BW(-10kg) X 6
BW(-10kg) x 6
BW(-10kg) x 6
BW(-10kg) x 6

*SLIGHT INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS*

32.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 8

Iv decided since im more or less starting from scratch with my deadlift im going to focus more on the weakest part of my lift for the next couple of weeks then go back to conventional deadlifts.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Post workout meal.

Steak, mushrooms and asparagus


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 01-JULY-2016*

*SEATED INCLINE SHOULDER PRESS *

20kg x 12
40kg x 10
60kg x 8
60kg x 8
60kg x 8
60kg x 8
60kg x 8

*CGBP*

90kg x 6
90kg x 6
90kg x 6
90kg x 6

*ROLLING TRICEP EXTENSIONS*

15kg x 8
15kg x 8
15kg x 8
15kg x 8

Shoulder rehab.

Focused more on volume tonight.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Post work out meal


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Post work out meal
> 
> View attachment 132490


 Meat and custard..............nice lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Meat and custard..............nice lol


 lol its a special sauce packed full of protein  :lol:


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol its a special sauce packed full of protein  :lol:


 Aaahhh I see...........bollock custard


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Aaahhh I see...........bollock custard


 lol dont know were my lass keeps getting it from though :confused1:


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol dont know were my lass keeps getting it from though :confused1:


 The big black man next door..........


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> The big black man next door..........


 lol nope no black man next door just old codgers


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> That is one of the reasons i wont use any gear now the strength increase is to quick and with all the injuries iv incurred throughout the years it causes them a lot of issues, this way everything is a hell of a lot slower so i can progress without to many issues.


 Do you think you'll get anywhere near the numbers you did while using AAS?

IMO, you'll need to use AAS but use it for realistic jumps in strength, obviously the muscles will strengthen faster than the tendons so keep the doses and increases smaller to prevent the large jumps and allow the tendons to catch up. If the tendons are sore then raise the reps to take the pressure off the tendons.

Its a bit like trying to do 10miles on a first run, your shins are gonna splint.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Do you think you'll get anywhere near the numbers you did while using AAS?
> 
> IMO, you'll need to use AAS but use it for realistic jumps in strength, obviously the muscles will strengthen faster than the tendons so keep the doses and increases smaller to prevent the large jumps and allow the tendons to catch up. If the tendons are sore then raise the reps to take the pressure off the tendons.
> 
> Its a bit like trying to do 10miles on a first run, your shins are gonna splint.


 This would be my opinion also. It's approach I will e taking when I am back in training. Always making too big of a jump on my numbers kept setting me back.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> This would be my opinion also. It's approach I will e taking when I am back in training. Always making too big of a jump on my numbers kept setting me back.


 Using HGH may help but what I'd do is be realistic about tendon recovery.

Maybe split the body into 4 parts and cycle training so you do 15reps+ on one body part for that week, 10 on another, 5 on another and 1-3 on another. Then rotate ensuring that they're rotated from 15 to 10 to 5 to 1-3 so each body part gets a max lift each 4 weeks at most. The reps aren't set in concrete but something along those lines.

Strength should still increase and tendons will still be tested under max loads but they'll also have a chance to recover.

You could Taylor it to what works best for you as everyone will have different recovery levels.

personally I know that if I have a good session one week, the following week won't be 100%. For example this week I got the 55kg Dumbells for 7 reps on the flat bench, for me that's not bad as I'm 5-6 weeks back training after about 2yrs off so I reckon that the next session will depend how tight I feel. Also I'll be hopefully joining another gym within my work area so I can train in my lunch hour, this means my training days will also change meaning this week my body parts will only get 5 days rest.

I did 20kg shoulder presses today for high reps as not recovered enough although this was after light laterals with high reps. Unusual for me to do such light shoulder work.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Using HGH may help but what I'd do is be realistic about tendon recovery.
> 
> Maybe split the body into 4 parts and cycle training so you do 15reps+ on one body part for that week, 10 on another, 5 on another and 1-3 on another. Then rotate ensuring that they're rotated from 15 to 10 to 5 to 1-3 so each body part gets a max lift each 4 weeks at most. The reps aren't set in concrete but something along those lines.
> 
> ...


 Good plan but my tendons are fine now (ish), it's the two inch tear in my abdomen that's the problem. :lol:

I will be looking at cycling weights though, doubt I will go over 5 reps for a year at least.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> Good plan but my tendons are fine now (ish), it's the two inch tear in my abdomen that's the problem. [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG]
> 
> I will be looking at cycling weights though, doubt I will go over 5 reps for a year at least.


 What are your lifts, aims and body weight/height?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What are your lifts, aims and body weight/height?


 I'll PM you instead of hijacking @Stephen9069's thread. lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Do you think you'll get anywhere near the numbers you did while using AAS?
> 
> IMO, you'll need to use AAS but use it for realistic jumps in strength, obviously the muscles will strengthen faster than the tendons so keep the doses and increases smaller to prevent the large jumps and allow the tendons to catch up. If the tendons are sore then raise the reps to take the pressure off the tendons.
> 
> Its a bit like trying to do 10miles on a first run, your shins are gonna splint.


 Iv benched 185kg and deadlifted 275kg drug free iv also had 130kg overhead. I also dont like the whole cycling on and off, PCT lol basically i just hate jabbing i only last about 6 or 7 weeks then i have to come off because i cant stand it.

Iv never sufferred any bad side effects either but id only ever use again if it was trt.

Lol if you like we can make a small friendly wager on my lifts


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> Iv benched 185kg and deadlifted 275kg drug free iv also had 130kg overhead. I also dont like the whole cycling on and off, PCT lol basically i just hate jabbing i only last about 6 or 7 weeks then i have to come off because i cant stand it.
> 
> Iv never sufferred any bad side effects either but id only ever use again if it was trt.
> 
> Lol if you like we can make a small friendly wager on my lifts


 Fake natty. 

Some good deadlifting and overhead mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Iv benched 185kg and deadlifted 275kg drug free iv also had 130kg overhead. I also dont like the whole cycling on and off, PCT lol basically i just hate jabbing i only last about 6 or 7 weeks then i have to come off because i cant stand it.
> 
> Iv never sufferred any bad side effects either but id only ever use again if it was trt.
> 
> Lol if you like we can make a small friendly wager on my lifts


 A bit more than my lifts so credit where it's due although granted you're a bit heavier than I am.

What AAS were you using? I'm guessing you weren't pinning just once a week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Fake natty.
> 
> Some good deadlifting and overhead mate. :thumbup1:


 Lol cheers mate, deadlifting has always been my strongest lift.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> A bit more than my lifts so credit where it's due although granted you're a bit heavier than I am.
> 
> What AAS were you using? I'm guessing you weren't pinning just once a week.


 Lol yeah im a fatty im currently at 19st 6.

Last time i used anything i was running sus and para twice a week from AP. I dont use any orals.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol yeah im a fatty im currently at 19st 6.
> 
> Last time i used anything i was running sus and para twice a week from AP. I dont use any orals.


 Would you not just do a simple test E cycle pinning once a week or does that seem too much hassle? I'm natty so I don't know these things. It doesn't seem a pain to me to be honest.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Would you not just do a simple test E cycle pinning once a week or does that seem too much hassle? I'm natty so I don't know these things. It doesn't seem a pain to me to be honest.


 For the time being its just something that doesnt interest me.

Im going to the docs soon to be getting some blood work done to see how everything is.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 05-JULY-2016*

Had to take a few days off as iv been ill but will hopefully squeaze in a few light sessions during the rest of this week then get back onto my routine next week once fully recovered.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> *TUESDAY - 05-JULY-2016*
> 
> Had to take a few days off as iv been ill but will hopefully squeaze in a few light sessions during the rest of this week then get back onto my routine next week once fully recovered.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quackerz said:


>


 lol i certainly need to mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 06-JULY-2016*

*INCLINE SHOULDER PRESS*

20kg x 8
40kg x 8
60kg x 6
70kg x 3
80kg x 3
90kg x 1

*SLIGHT INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS*

30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8

*ROLLING TRICEP EXTENSIONS*

10kg x 8
10kg x 8
10kg x 8

*DUMBELL SIDE RAISES*

7.5kg x 20
7.5kg x 20
7.5kg x 20

Felt a bit weaker but that was expected as food intake has been down but over the worst of it now and i should be firing on all cylinders next week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Post work out meal

Pesto chicken x 3


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Strong pressing mate :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Strong pressing mate :thumb


 Cheers mate its getting there slowly


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 07-JULY-2016*

*18" DEADLIFT*

70kg x 10
120kg x 8 *(up 10kg from last week)*
120kg x 8
120kg x 8
120kg x 8
120kg x 8

*BARBELL ROWS*

80kg x 15 *(up 10kg from last week)*
80kg x 15
80kg x 15
80kg x 15
80kg x 15

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (BW = 19St 6Lbs)*

BW(-10kg) x 6
BW(-10kg) x 6
BW(-10kg) x 6
BW(-10kg) x 6

*POWER CLEANS*

70kg x 3
80kg x 3
90kg x 1
100kg x 1

Im going to keep trying to add 10kg and maintain the volume on my deadlift each week.

Thought id give power cleans a go since the bar was on the floor anyway lol, its been a good while since iv done them but im really happy with it my best from the floor without belt cleaning is about 130kg.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 11-JULY-2016*

*INCLINE SHOULDER PRESS*

20kg x 15
40kg x 8
60kg x 6
70kg x 4
80kg x 2
90kg x 1

*SEATED DUMBELL PRESS*

30kg x 6
30kg x 6
30kg x 6
30kg x 6
30kg x 6
30kg x 6

*SLIGHT INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS*

30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8

*CGBP*

90kg x 6
90kg x 6
90kg x 6
90kg x 6
90kg x 6
90kg x 6

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW 19St 6Lbs)*

BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6

*WIDE GRIP BARBELL ROWS*

70kg x 15
70kg x 15
70kg x 15
70kg x 15
70kg x 15

Shoulder rehab.

Really enjoyed tonights session and felt strong throughout.
Iv decided that im going to drop bench press and instead just use dumbells and focus more on overhead as this will carry over more for strongman.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Post workout meal

6 egg omelette with spinach, tomato and cheese x 2


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Post workout meal
> 
> 6 egg omelette with spinach, tomato and cheese x 2
> 
> View attachment 132890


 2 x 6 egg omelettes...................argh- tis no man.......tis a remorseless eating machine


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> 2 x 6 egg omelettes...................argh- tis no man.......tis a remorseless eating machine


 lol the first one tasted good so my lass offered me another it would be rude to refuse.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 12-JULY-2016*

*SQUAT*

40kg x 6
70kg x 3
90kg x 3
110kg x 1
120kg x 1
130kg x 1
140kg x 1

*SLDL*

110kg x 6
110kg x 6
110kg x 6
110kg x 6
110kg x 6

*CALF RAISES *

70kg x 15
70kg x 15
70kg x 15
70kg x 15
70kg x 15

Was a struggle tonight had a long day at work and didnt get in until 7:30 but cracked on as best i could.

Still trying to nail my technique im still struggling slightly to stay tight when the weight increases.

More squatting later in the week so hopefully ill be a bit fresher then.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Post work out meal

Home made chips and 2 x spicy chicken breasts


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 13-JULY-2016*

*18" DEADLIFT*

70kg x 12
130kg x 8 *(Up 10kg from last week)*
130kg x 8
130kg x 8
130kg x 8
130kg x 8

*BARBELL ROWS*

85kg x 8
85kg x 8
85kg x 8 
85kg x 8
85kg x 8

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (BW = 19St 6Lbs)*

BW(-10kgs) x 6
BW(-10kgs) x 6
BW(-10kgs) x 6
BW(-10kgs) x 6


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well done on the deadlift upping.........scuse my intrusion....I kinda followed best before in....you know......stalking him..... :whistling: . Ssshhhh.....don't tell him.....

Itwasthechipsicanthelpitimanorthernbird......


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Well done on the deadlift upping.........scuse my intrusion....I kinda followed best before in....you know......stalking him..... :whistling: . Ssshhhh.....don't tell him.....


 lol thank you but its still a bit pitiful from were it used to be but im focusing more on the weakest part of my lift.

lol my lips are sealed but what if he comes back in and sees your comment then :confused1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol thank you but its still a bit pitiful from were it used to be but im focusing more on the weakest part of my lift.
> 
> lol my lips are sealed but what if he comes back in and sees your comment then :confused1:


 We all have to start from one point and make our way to another don't we ? It's not pitiful. Your strength is that you are lifting again and keeping going.....

BB will never know its me by the way. EVERYONE knows I'm a ninja.....gliding in and out of journals like a gentle breeze over the dessert...I mean desert, desert! For gawwwds sake..... :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> We all have to start from one point and make our way to another don't we ? It's not pitiful. Your strength is that you are lifting again and keeping going.....
> 
> BB will never know its me by the way. EVERYONE knows I'm a ninja.....gliding in and out of journals like a gentle breeze over the dessert...I mean desert, desert! For gawwwds sake..... :lol:


 lol that is very true.

lol ill remember that your a journal ninja


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> We all have to start from one point and make our way to another don't we ? It's not pitiful. Your strength is that you are lifting again and keeping going.....
> 
> BB will never know its me by the way. EVERYONE knows I'm a ninja.....gliding in and out of journals like a gentle breeze over the dessert...I mean desert, desert! For gawwwds sake..... :lol:





Stephen9069 said:


> lol that is very true.
> 
> lol ill remember that your a journal ninja


 h34r:


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Post work out meal
> 
> Home made chips and 2 x spicy chicken breasts
> 
> View attachment 132944


 mashed chips.................done in a halo by any chance?


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> *WEDNESDAY - 13-JULY-2016*
> 
> *18" DEADLIFT*
> 
> ...


 nice workout bro, do you do wide-grip rows?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> nice workout bro, do you do wide-grip rows?


 I do wide grip rows after iv done pressing but after deadlifting ill do normal rows.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

So after being busy all week its started to take its toll on my bad knee i woke this morning and its blown up.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> So after being busy all week its started to take its toll on my bad knee i woke this morning and its blown up.
> 
> View attachment 133030
> 
> ...


 HOLY s**t..............you gotta draw a face on that bro


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

looks painful mate, how long will that take to clear up?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> looks painful mate, how long will that take to clear up?


 It usually takes a week for most of the swelling and pain to go then probably another week to get full mobility back.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

So no training tonight i focused more on shoulder rehab and loads of stretching instead, nice and relaxed after all that.

My training may have to change slightly as iv been roped in to do a white collar boxing match in November so need to get my ass in gear and start doing a bit of cardio.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> So no training tonight i focused more on shoulder rehab and loads of stretching instead, nice and relaxed after all that.
> 
> My training may have to change slightly as iv been roped in to do a white collar boxing match in November so need to get my ass in gear and start doing a bit of cardio.


 Bare knuckle?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Bare knuckle?


 Lol no mate its for charity, cancer research.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Knee up date:

Its hit its limit with the swelling and the pain is easing off slightly, just got to get through work today.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol no mate its for charity, cancer research.


 Do it bare knuckle anyway.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Do it bare knuckle anyway.


 Lol knowing my luck id get put in front of somebody like Mr T from Rocky 3.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 18-JULY-2016*

*INCLINE SHOULDER PRESS*

20kg x 15
40kg x 8
60kg x 8
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
80kg x 3
80kg x 3
80kg x 3

*DUMBELL SIDE RAISES *

10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15

*BENT OVER DUMBELL SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15

Kept it short and sweet today my knee is still sore and find it difficult to stay and hold a position without it constantly hurting.

Will do some back tomorrow minus the rack pulls.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Knee update:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> Knee update:
> 
> [IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]
> 
> ...


 I can't stop looking at it........... how long will it be like that for?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I can't stop looking at it........... how long will it be like that for?


 It would usually take a week for the swelling to go down then another week or two for the pain to subside and full mobility to return but it seems to be a littler bigger this time round and my calf has swollen slightly, if it doesn't start to clear up by the weekend ill go to the hospital and see if i can get it drained.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> It would usually take a week for the swelling to go down then another week or two for the pain to subside and full mobility to return but it seems to be a littler bigger this time round and my calf has swollen slightly, if it doesn't start to clear up by the weekend ill go to the hospital and see if i can get it drained.


 Best call mate, good luck with it, injuries suck. :thumbdown:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Best call mate, good luck with it, injuries suck. :thumbdown:


 lol your telling me mate its been the story of my life for the last 3 years,


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol your telling me mate its been the story of my life for the last 3 years,


 What causes it?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> What causes it?


 i genuinely dont know it flairs up now and again more so in the winter but it started after my car accident.

I was driving a punto coming round a bend and an oncoming vehicle a ford estate came flying round the bend and hit us more or less head on my head went through the side window and my knee got jarred between the steering column. It was crazy my lass was pregnant with our youngest at the time and i had 3 kids in the back.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> i genuinely dont know it flairs up now and again more so in the winter but it started after my car accident.
> 
> I was driving a punto coming round a bend and an oncoming vehicle a ford estate came flying round the bend and hit us more or less head on my head went through the side window and my knee got jarred between the steering column. It was crazy my lass was pregnant with our youngest at the time and i had 3 kids in the back.


 OMG, where your Mrs and kids all OK?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> i genuinely dont know it flairs up now and again more so in the winter but it started after my car accident.
> 
> I was driving a punto coming round a bend and an oncoming vehicle a ford estate came flying round the bend and hit us more or less head on my head went through the side window and my knee got jarred between the steering column. It was crazy my lass was pregnant with our youngest at the time and i had 3 kids in the back.


 Hope everyone was ok mate.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ouch! Poor you, what a shocker! I got rolled by a drunk driver, didn't get behind a wheel again for years it affected me so badly. Driving now again but nervous as hell.

i hope your wife and the kids were ok. How scary for you all.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> OMG, where your Mrs and kids all OK?


 My Mrs had to spend the night in hospital to make sure the baby was ok which he was thankfully, she fractured her cheek bone on my shoulder and her arm went black with bruising.

All the kids were ok just more shaken up seeing me and there mum out cold in the front seat.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Ouch! Poor you, what a shocker! I got rolled by a drunk driver, didn't get behind a wheel again for years it affected me so badly. Driving now again but nervous as hell.
> 
> i hope your wife and the kids were ok. How scary for you all.


 I tend to be more cautious when its dark especially on country roads even though iv been driving them for years.

My daughter was probably the most affected she still gets scared when it absolutely pours down when we are in the car.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> My Mrs had to spend the night in hospital to make sure the baby was ok which he was thankfully, she fractured her cheek bone on my shoulder and her arm went black with bruising.
> 
> All the kids were ok just more shaken up seeing me and there mum out cold in the front seat.


 Mate, car crash with your wife and Kids in the car is the stuff of nightmares. Thank God it wasnt as bad as it could have been


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 20-July-2016*

With the long days taking its toll on my knee and with it being ridiculously hot its started to knock my motivation to train im going to try and get in and do something tomorrow and friday if not it will be Monday before i try anything again.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Done some shoulder rehab and stretching tonight now waiting for my dinner trying to shrink my deformed knee.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 25-JULY-2016*

*INCLINE SHOULDER PRESS*

20kg x 12
40kg x 10
60kg x 8
70kg x 6
80kg x 4

*SEATED DUMBELL PRESS*

25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8

*DUMBELL SIDE RAISES *

7.5kg x 15
7.5kg x 15
7.5kg x 15

*DUMBELL REAR RAISES*

7.5kg x 15
7.5kg x 15
7.5kg x 15

Had to keep the pressing short and sweet keeping my feet planted to long hurts my knee.

Definitely noticing a dip in strength even though its only been a couple weeks.

Iv got an x-ray this week on my knee and iv been referred to the hospital to get it drained so theres some progress.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Powerlifting ￼


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> Powerlifting ￼


 Its never been something that has appealed to me to be honest mate.

This is just another injury in a long list of set backs lol. Ill see what comes back about the knee and go from there.


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Its never been something that has appealed to me to be honest mate.
> 
> This is just another injury in a long list of set backs lol. Ill see what comes back about the knee and go from there.


 I'm the same at the minute


----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Not trained in 2 weeks, feeling hench though, might do a bit 2mz, squat, btn press and paused deads


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Its never been something that has appealed to me to be honest mate.
> 
> This is just another injury in a long list of set backs lol. Ill see what comes back about the knee and go from there.


 Hey there, I cracked my spine in two places about 12 years ago. It's troublesome at times, but.....we gotta keep going right? Even if the weights are small and there is stuff you can't do.....there is always something you can do. I sometimes think it's not our bods that stop us from carrying on, but our heads telling us we can't, and that's the big battle. I wish you well for the knee drain..bleurrrrrrrrrrgh...   .


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mr Beefy said:


> Not trained in 2 weeks, feeling hench though, might do a bit 2mz, squat, btn press and paused deads


 How come you havent trained mate ?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Hey there, I cracked my spine in two places about 12 years ago. It's troublesome at times, but.....we gotta keep going right? Even if the weights are small and there is stuff you can't do.....there is always something you can do. I sometimes think it's not our bods that stop us from carrying on, but our heads telling us we can't, and that's the big battle. I wish you well for the knee drain..bleurrrrrrrrrrgh...   .


 This is very true but constantly stopping and starting can get a bit tedious.

Ill behappy to have a normal knee back my little boy thinks theres a baby in there lol :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 17-OCT-2016*

*FLAT DUMBELL PRESS*

25kg x 10
25kg x 10
25kg x 10
25kg x 10

*INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS*

25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8

*SEATED DUMBELL SHOULDER PRESS*

25kg x 6
25kg x 6
25kg x 6
25kg x 6

*CGBP*

50kg x 10
50kg x 10
50kg x 10
50kg x 10

*BW DIPS (BW = 18st 6lbs)*

BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5

*DUMBELL SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 8
10kg x 8
10kg x 8
10kg x 8

Shoulder rehab

Thought it was time to get back to something but nothing to heavy all my joints are feeling a bit rusty especially my shoulders.

Iv got 2 weeks to my op so hopefully i can make some small improvements in the mean time especially with flexibility then until i have full movement back ill focus on upperbody stuff, might give benching a go again once flexibility is back.

Strength wont be the main priority for the time being going to give Push-Pull-Legs a go then get back to it in January.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good to see you back at it mate :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> good to see you back at it mate :thumb


 Cheers mate hopefully i will be able to keep up with some form of training after my op


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> *MONDAY - 17-OCT-2016*
> 
> *FLAT DUMBELL PRESS*
> 
> ...


 What are you doing for shoulder rehab mate?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

RexEverthing said:


> What are you doing for shoulder rehab mate?


 Hello mate iv got a few basic exercises that i do with bands and have a little routine i do before pressing sort of like this


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 18-OCT-2016*

No lifting tonight just flexibility work and shoulder stuff before my pull session tomorrow then i will hit legs on Friday.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 19-OCT-2016*

*DEADLIFT*

70kg x 5
110kg x 5
120kg x 3
130kg x 3
140kg x 3
150kg x 3
160kg x 3

*BARBELL ROWS*

70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (BW = 18st 5lbs)*

BW(-15kg) x 5 (Close neutral grip)
BW(-15kg) x 5 (Underhand grip)
BW(-15kg) x 5 (Wide grip)
BW(-15kg) x 5 (Overhand grip)

*EZ-BAR CURLS*

40kg x 8
40kg x 8
40kg x 8
40kg x 8

Wow technique is way off on the deadlifting and it felt heavy in my hands from the get go.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

FRIDAY - 21-OCT-2016

*SQUAT*

20kg x 10
40kg x 8
60kg x 6
60kg x 6
60kg x 6
60kg x 6

*VERTICAL LEG PRESS*

50kg x 25
50kg x 25
50kg x 25
50kg x 25

*STANDING CALF RAISES *

70kg x 12
70kg x 12
70kg x 12
70kg x 12


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 25-OCT-2016*

*SEATED KLOKOV PRESS*

20kg x 15
20kg x 15
20kg x 15
20kg x 15
20kg x 15

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS *

BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8

*CGBP*

60kg x 8
60kg x 8
60kg x 8
60kg x 8
60kg x 8

I will probably only do one more session now before my op then once that is all done ill start focusing more on my diet and training.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Knee surgery done and dusted now just got to recover.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Knee surgery done and dusted now just got to recover.
> 
> View attachment 136603


 Get well soon me old china.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

RexEverthing said:


> Get well soon me old china.


 Cheers mate hopefully wont take to long.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Knee surgery done and dusted now just got to recover.
> 
> View attachment 136603


 wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> wishing you a speedy recovery


 Cheers mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Knee update:*

Just back from the doctors and just typical of my luck its picked up an infection iv now been put on a 10 day course of antibiotics.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Finally got the plaster off now going to give it a good clean.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Finally got the plaster off now going to give it a good clean.
> 
> View attachment 136693


 Those staples should leave a nice looking scar!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Knee Update:*

So went to my GP last night to get my staples taken out which she decided against and told me i had to go up to A&E as it still looked infected.

So from 5 to 11 i was sat in A&E having blood tests done an X-ray and then to be told that they weren't going to drain it so they didnt risk introducing an infection but they did take the staples out but this has caused the wound to open slightly.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> *Knee Update:*
> 
> So went to my GP last night to get my staples taken out which she decided against and told me i had to go up to A&E as it still looked infected.
> 
> So from 5 to 11 i was sat in A&E having blood tests done an X-ray and then to be told that they weren't going to drain it so they didnt risk introducing an infection but they did take the staples out but this has caused the wound to open slightly.


 Grief mate, your over due some good news!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Grief mate, your over due some good news!


 Your telling me mate this is dragging on a bit now.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

This son of bitch just doesnt want to play ball, this is from today its started to re-open.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:blink: If it opens up any more, you'd better go see the Dr again.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :blink: If it opens up any more, you'd better go see the Dr again.


 Not sure its deep enough for them to do anything now iv got steri strips ill put on it before bed tonight just letting it dry out before covering it again.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*KNEE UPDATE:*

Having a s**t time with this knee i was sat for 5 hours in the hospital yesterday because i fell onto my knee and forced a lot of the blood and crap out through the opening.

I had x-ray and blood tests done as they were considering surgery to reopen the knee and clear it all out but thankfully enough crap had been forced out it reduced the amount of swelling there. Only downside to that is my knee is like a constant dripping tap my knee has to be constantly wrapped now then once the blood has leaked through it needs changing.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Im going to stop wishing you well, coss every time I do it gets worse


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Im going to stop wishing you well, coss every time I do it gets worse


 Lol i think im just cursed mate.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

KNEE UPDATE:

Been put back on another course of antibiotics


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 28-NOV-2016*

*INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS*

20kg x 12
20kg x 12
20kg x 12

*DUMBELL SHOULDER PRESS*

15kg x 12
15kg x 12
15kg x 12

*EZ-BAR SKULL CRUSHERS*

20kg x 15
20kg x 15
20kg x 15

*STARTING BODY WEIGHT:- 19st 9lbs  *

Still got a leaky swollen knee but iv got to start doing something now i couldnt believe it when i weighed myself in the last 3 weeks i think iv put on over a stone and its not good weight.

Im not doing to much this week its strictly just enough to loosen up my joints and get over DOM's then next week ill get back into a routine, my main goal for the time being will be to get my weight back under control.

Still no squats for the time being will be mainly SLDL and calf raises.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Given how bad your knee looks I'm surprised you feel up to doing anything to be honest mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Given how bad your knee looks I'm surprised you feel up to doing anything to be honest mate


 lol if i dont start doing something i wont have to worry about my knee healing ill be rolling everywere at this rate the weights going on.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*KNEE UPDATE:*

So i was back at the hospital today for my follow up appointment and again i still have a leaky knee so they have decided to reopen the wound clean it out and stitch it back up, fingers crossed that it could be the last of it.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> *KNEE UPDATE:*
> 
> So i was back at the hospital today for my follow up appointment and again i still have a leaky knee so they have decided to reopen the wound clean it out and stitch it back up, fingers crossed that it could be the last of it.


 did they do that for you today, or do you have to go back to get it done?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> did they do that for you today, or do you have to go back to get it done?


 No iv got to go back next week for it not sure what day though they said they'd call me to confirm.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

KNEE UPDATE:

So went back to hospital this morning to have the wound cleared out which i didnt think would be to bad.

As i came to i was told im being kept in until Sunday, they cleared a lot of mess out of my knee and packed it so the wound is still open so ill be getting put under again Sunday to hopefully have it closed up.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear that mate. I hope you can get your Mrs to smuggle something edible in for you, hospital food is yuck!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. I hope you can get your Mrs to smuggle something edible in for you, hospital food is yuck!


 Cheers mate shes planned a massive feast for me lol.

I was absolutely devasted at how small the portion size was i hadnt eaten from 7am to 5pm


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate shes planned a massive feast for me lol.
> 
> I was absolutely devasted at how small the portion size was i hadnt eaten from 7am to 5pm


 Sounds like you've got a goodun there mate :thumb

Best thing to do now is to push your luck and tell her to get a nurses outfit for when the kids are asleep and your convalescing at home


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

KNEE UPDATE:

So just back from my 2nd surgery and my knee has been fitted with a small vac pump to keep the wound closed and keep any infection from coming back so fingers crossed this is my last night in hospital.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

So they lied to you, and your not getting out today then mate.

Still better yo have one more night in hospital and get things sorted once and for all.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> So they lied to you, and your not getting out today then mate.
> 
> Still better yo have one more night in hospital and get things sorted once and for all.


 I think it was more 50/50 depending on how the infection was looking but the pump they have fit me with is the one i can take home so hopefully i can go tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

KNEE UPDATE:

So seen the doc again today there going to let me go home thankfully, ill be on high dose antibiotics for another 10 days or so and ill be back up to the hospital on the 22nd.

I wont be back to work now until January and i think the same will apply with training iv got the joy of being back on crutches for the time being.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> KNEE UPDATE:
> 
> So seen the doc again today there going to let me go home thankfully, ill be on high dose antibiotics for another 10 days or so and ill be back up to the hospital on the 22nd.
> 
> I wont be back to work now until January and i think the same will apply with training iv got the joy of being back on crutches for the time being.


 At least your home mate. Make the most of it, have a great time with your family over Christmas and let 2017 be a fresh start and a new beginning.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> At least your home mate. Make the most of it, have a great time with your family over Christmas and let 2017 be a fresh start and a new beginning.


 Definitely the plan mate im not moving from my big comfy seat for the next 3 weeks until i know its 100% clear to do so lol i cant handle doing this for a 3rd time.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*KNEE UPDATE:*

So back to the hospital today for a check up.

The wound is healing nicely but i have to keep the vac dressing on until its time to get my stitches out.

My stitches will be getting taken out next week hopefully Tuesday then im back to the hospital on Thursday.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> *KNEE UPDATE:*
> 
> So back to the hospital today for a check up.
> 
> ...


 LOL is it just me or does that look like a face?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL is it just me or does that look like a face?


 Lol my father in law said the same thing.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeez mate....you've been through the mill with this..Good luck hope you can turn the corner and recover soon.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Verne said:


> Jeez mate....you've been through the mill with this..Good luck hope you can turn the corner and recover soon.


 Cheers mate very much appreciated.

I start training again tomorrow with the exception of squatting of course lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

KNEE UPDATE:

Finally had my stitches removed


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

At least your ending 2016 on a good note, I hope 2017 is a better year for you mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> At least your ending 2016 on a good note, I hope 2017 is a better year for you mate


 Cheers mate very much appreciated.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 02-JAN-2017*

*INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS*

15kg x 15
15kg x 15
15kg x 15

*SEATED DB SHOULDER PRESS*

15kg x 8
15kg x 8
15kg x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES *

5kg x 12
5kg x 12
5kg x 12

Well thats it for the first session of 2017 and cant say im happy with it, not sure whats missing my diets been on point and is all cleaned up but im still stuck for a routine so i feel like im going in to the session with no sort of direction so enthusiasm is lacking on the lifting side of things.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I know what you mean about direction. I find I need something to work towards.

I have a holiday booked for May so the first 5 months of my year will be aimed at dropping fat again.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know what you mean about direction. I find I need something to work towards.
> 
> I have a holiday booked for May so the first 5 months of my year will be aimed at dropping fat again.


 Yeah iv been going over my routine this afternoon and iv decided im going to focus on strength and move away from the typical bodybuilding split.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 03-JAN-2017

BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 12
40kg x 8

60kg x 5
65kg x 5
70kg x 3
75kg x 3
80kg x 1
85kg x 1

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

60kg x 5
65kg x 5
70kg x 3
75kg x 3
80kg x 1
85kg x 1

*SLIGHT INCLINE DUMBELL PRESS*

25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8

*KLOKOV PRESS*

30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8

*SIDE DB RAISES*

10kg x 8
10kg x 8
10kg x 8

*CGBP*

70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6

Tried to do some body weight dips but my tri's were fried lol ill add these in once strength increases.

Much better than yesterday all the weights were conservative maybe a bit to conservative but i wanted to get a feel for the bench press especially with my shoulder and pleased to say there was no issue what so ever.

My technique is off quite a bit but im sure that will come back in a couple of weeks.

Im going to switch from 5,5,3,3,1,1 to 6 x 3 but still a bit undecided on rep ranges just yet, ill be benching every 4 days and overhead pressing every 4 days.

Tomorrow will be front squat and RDL and some accessory work.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Plenty of volume there mate, I was knackered just reading it

quick question mate, front delts worked on all those bench presses, side delts worked with DB raises but isn't Klokov press also side delt? in which case, why no rear delt work?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Plenty of volume there mate, I was knackered just reading it
> 
> quick question mate, front delts worked on all those bench presses, side delts worked with DB raises but isn't Klokov press also side delt? in which case, why no rear delt work?


 My rear delts get hit on squat and deadlift days which will be 3 times a week.

The klokov press is a really good movement if you have the mobility and it hammers your tris really hard also i found that it allows me to work at engaging my lats and keeping them tight which will hopefully crossover to things like bench press and conventional military press.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 04-JAN-2017*

*FRONT SQUAT*

20kg x 8
40kg x 2
40kg x 2
40kg x 2
40kg x 2
40kg x 2
40kg x 2

*RDL*

60kg x 8
60kg x 8
60kg x 8
60kg x 8

*POWER CLEAN*

60kg x 2
60kg x 2
60kg x 2

*SEATED BAND ROWS*

Purple band x 12
Purple band x 12
Purple band x 12
Purple band x 12

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 3
BW(-20kg) x 3
BW(-20kg) x 3
BW(-20kg) x 3

*BENT OVER DB FLYES*

5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20

*EZ BAR CURLS*

30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8

I was a bit nervous doing the squats as i wasn't to sure what to expect, things went well and theres no pain there it just feels a bit un-natural in that knee still but i guess thats to be expected with all the dramas its had.

There wont be any major jumps in weight with the squats until im 100% sure its all good.

Shoulder pressing tomorrow then back squats on Friday before back to benching on Saturday.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 05-JAN-2017*

*SEATED INCLINE MILITARY PRESS (Every rep paused)*

20kg x 12
30kg x 8
40kg x 6
50kg x 3
50kg x 3
50kg x 3
50kg x 3
50kg x 3
50kg x 3
50kg x 3
50kg x 3

*SEATED DB PRESS (Neutral Grip)*

20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8

*KLOKOV PRESS*

30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

20kg x 12
20kg x 12
20kg x 12

*CGBP*

70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 20St)*

BW x 3
BW x 3
BW x 3
BW x 3

*DB SIDE RAISES*

5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20

Another session down and the doms are killing me lol but im starting to enjoy my training again.

Next week ill be throwing in 2 cardio sessions.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

You appear to be lifting within yourself for high volume very frequently, did you put this routine together yourself or are you following a program mate?

My pressing is very poor so I'm willing to try anything that might improve it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> You appear to be lifting within yourself for high volume very frequently, did you put this routine together yourself or are you following a program mate?
> 
> My pressing is very poor so I'm willing to try anything that might improve it.


 Iv put it together myself mate theres a lot of emphasis on pressing and squatting as thats whats taken the biggest hit obviously once the weight gets heavier the volume will have to drop or things will have to be altered to stop me burning out. The volume is really low on squats for the time being until my knee is 100%. On the exercises were the reps are 8x3 there going to be things like paused reps or pin press so the weight wont be that massive. The routine would also change if i was getting ready for a comp and there was maybe a max event then id run some sort of periodization program for that specific lift.

Its a rolling routine over 2 weeks

Week 1

Monday - Squat & Deadlift - Back assistance

Tuesday - Bench press (8x3) & Incline Bench (5x6)

Wednesday - Squat - Back assistance

Thursday - Shoulder press (8x3) - incline variant

Friday - Squat - Back assistance

Saturday - Incline Bench (8x3) & Flat bench (5x6)

Week 2

Monday - Squat & Deadlift -

Tuesday - Shoulder press (5x6) Incline variant

Wednesday - Squat - back assistance

Thursday - Bench press (8x3) & Incline bench (5x6)

Friday - Squat - Back assistance

Saturday - Shoulder press (8x3) - incline varient


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 06-JAN-2016*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 6
40kg x 3
40kg x 3
40kg x 3
40kg x 3
40kg x 3
40kg x 3

*RACK PULLS*

70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8

*POWER CLEAN*

70kg x 2
70kg x 2
70kg x 2

*DUMBELL ROWS (Neutral grip - both hands at the same time)*

20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8

*REAR DUMBELL FLYES*

5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20

*REVERSE GRIP EZ BAR CURLS*

30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8

*DUMBELL CURLS*

15kg x 10
15kg x 10
15kg x 10 
15kg x 10











I was a little to fast on the first rep of the squats which hurt a little but slowed it down slightly.

With the weight being so light this now gives me the time to nail my technique down this time round.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 07-JAN-2017*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 8
40kg x 6
60kg x 3 (Paused reps)
60kg x 3 (Paused reps)
60kg x 3 (Paused reps)
60kg x 3 (Paused reps)
60kg x 3 (Paused reps)
60kg x 3 (Paused reps)
60kg x 3 (Paused reps)
60kg x 3 (Paused reps)

*BENCH PRESS*

80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6

*SLIGHT INCLINE DB PRESS*

25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8

*CGBP*

70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8

*KLOKOV PRESS*

30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8

*KETTLEBELL SIDE RAISES*

5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20

Week one done and dusted, it felt good to be back to training and i feel like im enjoying it again.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 09-JAN-2017*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 8
40kg x 6
40kg x 6
40kg x 6
40kg x 6
40kg x 6

*DEADLIFT *

110kg x 3
110kg x 3
110kg x 3
110kg x 3
110kg x 3

*BARBELL ROWS *

70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8

*REVERSE DUMBELL FLYES*

7.5kg x 20
7.5kg x 20
7.5kg x 20
7.5kg x 20

*EZ-BAR CURL*

45kg x 8
45kg x 8
45kg x 8
45kg x 8
45kg x 8
45kg x 8

*DUMBELL HAMMER CURLS*

10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15






Session went well my knee was a bit stiff at the beginning but slowly eased off after a couple sets. One thing i did notice is that it doesnt like deadlifting, it wasnt painful more just awkward and felt a little unsteady about mid shin then after my knee it was fine.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 10-JAN-2017

INCLINE SHOULDER PRESS*

20kg x 12
30kg x 10
40kg x 8

50kg x 6
50kg x 6
50kg x 6
50kg x 6
50kg x 6

*STRICT ONE ARM DB PRESS*

25kg x 3
25kg x 3
25kg x 3
25kg x 3
25kg x 3

*KLOKOV PRESS (Every rep paused)*

32.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 8

*SEATED DB PRESS*

10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15

*KETTLE BELL SIDE RAISES*

5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Bet it feels good to be back under a bar even if it is just easing back in. Training is getting nice and consistent again


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Bet it feels good to be back under a bar even if it is just easing back in. Training is getting nice and consistent again


 It definitely does mate even if it will be a while before theres anything decent lifted lol but im getting the buzz back which im happy with.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> It definitely does mate even if it will be a while before theres anything decent lifted lol but im getting the buzz back which im happy with.


 Its all a matter of perception, what you deem decent others will deem awsome and anyway, Rome wasnt built in a day mate. So long as your enjoying it and progressing then its all good.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 11-JAN-2017*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 6
50kg x 3
50kg x 3
50kg x 3
50kg x 3
50kg x 3

*RACK PULLS*

70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8

*BAND ROWS*

Purple band x 12
Purple band x 12
Purple band x 12
Purple band x 12

*EZ-BAR CURLS *

35kg x 8
35kg x 8
35kg x 8
35kg x 8 
35kg x 8


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Life got in the way today it all seemed to go against us today at work so decided on having a nice relaxing evening with my feet up and a nice hot meal and a cuppa.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 13-JAN-2017*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 8
50kg x 6
50kg x 6
50kg x 6
50kg x 6
50kg x 6

That was it for the today i had to spend the rest of the time freezing my nuts off up a ladder cutting down a huge thorn bush that was blocking my sky dish.

Pressing tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

No training tonight i can tell im back to work but after having 6 weeks off my whole back has seized up along with my knees and hips. Loads of foam rolling and stretching and a hot shower to try and loosen things off. Hopefully by the end of the week my body will have adjusted back into it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 17-JAN-2017*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 20
40kg x 8
60kg x 6
70kg x 3
80kg x 3
90kg x 1
100kg x 1
110kg x 1

*KLOKOV PRESS*

35kg x 8
35kg x 8
35kg x 8

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

25kg x 12
25kg x 12
25kg x 12

Kept it short and sweet tonight as my back is still sore, loads more stretching tonight and again tomorrow morning.

Happy with the bench press considering iv only been back to training for a few weeks, it still feels weird unracking the weight myself but im sure it will come with practice.

Im going to drop conventional deadlifts for the time being and focus more on squatting, ill still do rack pulls back dependent but ill be focusing on power cleans more i think.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 18-JAN-2017*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 8
40kg x 6
60kg x 3
70kg x 3
80kg x 1
90kg x 1
100kg x 1
110kg x 1

*CALF RAISES*

110kg x 10
110kg x 10
110kg x 10

*BARBELL ROWS*

70kg x 15
70kg x 15

*DB REAR FLYES *

5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20

*EZ-BAR CURL *

25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15

Couldn't really do the rowing because of my back.

All the stretching and foam rolling has helped a lot and now the pain is more prominent in one point my lower left lat so will carry on with the stretching etc.

Was really happy with the squatting the 110kg felt heavy and i think there was a slight air of doubt in my mind with my knee. Ill drop the weight back now a concentrate on volume.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 19-JAN-2017*

*INCLINE SHOULDER PRESS*

20kg x 12
40kg x 6
50kg x 3
60kg x 3
70kg x 1
80kg x 1

*KLOKOV PRESS*

35kg x 8
35kg x 8
35kg x 8

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 20-JAN-2017*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 8
40kg x 6
50kg x 6
60kg x 3
70kg x 1
80kg x 1
90kg x 1
100kg x 3

*CALF RAISES*

100kg x 10
100kg x 10
100kg x 10

*DB REAR FLYES*

5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20

*EZ-BAR CURLS*

25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking good mate, nice and comfortable squatting. Given everything you have been through with your knee, you must be very happy.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

only just found your log mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

swole troll said:


> only just found your log mate


 Lol cheers mate, had to show my lass that it cracked me up.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Looking good mate, nice and comfortable squatting. Given everything you have been through with your knee, you must be very happy.


 Definitely mate it feels good .....................and heavy lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 21-JAN-2017*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 15
40kg x 6
50kg x 6
60kg x 3
70kg x 3
80kg x 3
90kg x 3

*CGBP*

70kg x 6
80kg x 6
90kg x 6
100kg x 6

*KLOKOV PRESS*

35kg x 8
35kg x 8
35kg x 8


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 23-JAN-2017*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 8
40kg x 6
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3

*BARBELL ROWS*

70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8

*BENT OVER DB FLYES*

5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20

*EZ-BAR CURLS*

30kg x 15
30kg x 15
30kg x 15

Had to drop the volume down on squats as iv noticed that my knee sleeves are causing a few issues which is causing pain in my knee so pulled them down and done them without.

Going to order a decent pair of neoprene ones or maybe use bandages instead so nothing is behind my knee.

My left lat is starting to ease off now which is a good sign but if i fully outstretch it can give a little bit of a shock, will keep with the foam rolling and stretching and hopefully next week ill be able to get some power cleans in.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 24-JAN-2017*

*PIN PRESS*

20kg x 10
20kg x 10
40kg x 6
40kg x 6
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
60kg x 3
60kg x 3

*KLOKOV PRESS*

37.5kg x 8
37.5kg x 8
37.5kg x 8

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 20 stone)*

BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5

*DB SIDE RAISES *

5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20

Got in late tonight from work after a bit of a hectic day so kept it short and sweet.

Off tomorrow and another squat session.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 25-JAN-2017*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 6
20kg x 6
50kg x 3
50kg x 3
50kg x 3
70kg x 3 
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
90kg x 1
90kg x 1
90kg x 1
110kg x 1

*BARBELL ROWS*

40kg x 15
40kg x 15
40kg x 15

*BARBELL CURLS*

20kg x 20
20kg x 20
20kg x 20

Was a bit of a hard slog today sleep has been a bit hit or miss at the minute so felt a bit exhausted going into this one.

I think on the squats 70kg is the sweet spot it allows me to work my new technique and set up without putting to much pressure through my knee. The 110kg still feels a bit heavy on my shoulders but my knee is still lacking a bit of stability and strength, so more reps before i go back up to that weight.

Left lat is getting there slowly focused more on the stretch and pull at the bottom.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 26-JAN-2017*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 20
20kg x 10
40kg x 6
50kg x 6
60kg x 6
70kg x 3
80kg x 3
90kg x 3
100kg x 1
110kg x 1

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15

*KLOKOV PRESS*

37.5kg x 8
37.5kg x 8
37.5kg x 8

*EZ-BAR OVERHEAD EXTENSIONS*

30kg x 15
30kg x 15
30kg x 15
30kg x 15
30kg x 15

Struggled today the cold really got into my knee and was causing a fair bit of pain so all the benching was done with no leg drive.

Im going to wear a neoprene knee sleeve tomorrow to keep it warm so hopefully it will be pain free for squatting.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have these mate and I can recommend them

http://ironrocks.co.uk/?product=knee-sleeves

mine arn't tight fitting and don't add anything to my lift like some do but they don't move once you've out them on and they keep my knees incredibly warm.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have these mate and I can recommend them
> 
> http://ironrocks.co.uk/?product=knee-sleeves
> 
> mine arn't tight fitting and don't add anything to my lift like some do but they don't move once you've out them on and they keep my knees incredibly warm.


 Yeah i seen them the other day they look good


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 27-JAN-2017*

Tested my knee with just the bar on my shoulders and knew from the first rep that it wasn't happening today it was just a bit to tender and sore.

So knocked it on the head there and focused on stretching and foam rolling my lower lat pain has more or less gone now so it will be ready for Mondays session along with (hopefully) squats.

Pressing tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 30-JAN-2017*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 10
40kg x 8
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6

*DUMBELL ROWS (BOTH HANDS TOGETHER)*

25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8

*REAR DB FLYES*

5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20
5kg x 20

*BARBELL CURLS*

20kg x 15
20kg x 15
20kg x 15
20kg x 15

Was a very long day today as my father in law was off sick so i had to prep a full house and then lay all the carpets tomorrow, started at 8 and finished at 8 by the time i got home and had dinner it was late.

Kept it short and sweet tonight and might be a short session again tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 01-FEB-2017*

My lass and my youngest have both now got the flu so im on nursing duties.

Ill hopefully get a pressing session in tomorrow just got to make sure im not the next victim.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

hope they get well soon mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> hope they get well soon mate


 cheers mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 07-FEB-2017*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 20
20kg x 15
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
90kg x 6
90kg x 6
90kg x 6
90kg x 6
90kg x 6

*KLOKOV PRESS*

20kg x 15
20kg x 15
20kg x 15

*CLOSE GRIP DUMBELL PRESS (NEUTRAL GRIP - SLIGHT INCLINE)*

25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8

Been a very very long week but my family is finally on the mend so its time to get back to it.

It was a hard slog tonight calories have been very low most of the week so strength was right down but managed to get through it, i dropped the weight slightly and focused more on reps.

Squatting tomorrow.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

I feel your pain. Nothing worse than when the kids and mrs are ill but needs must. Just hope you swerve it, I always tend to get it at some point when the kids are ill


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Over two weeks since you posted a workout.

Are you OK mate?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 10-APR-2017*

*BENCH PRESS*

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 18st 13lbs)*

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

*DB SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

*OVERHEAD EZ EXTENSIONS*

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

Wow been a long time since i trained thought it might be time to get back to it.

Even though i haven't been training iv been keeping my diet as clean as possible with the odd pig out day somewhere in there, iv gone from 20st 5lbs to 18st 12lbs.

My goals for training are just to get stronger over the year while slowly bringing my weight down i doubt ill ever hit the weights that i used to and as for strongman i think that is more or less done with.

All the weights are conservative and gives me room to build from, squats will be the big test seeing how my knee holds up.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Over two weeks since you posted a workout.
> 
> Are you OK mate?


 lol sorry mate pulled my thumb out and decided to get back to it now think iv had lone enough off.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 11-APR-2017*

*DEADLIFT*

110kg x 4

110kg x 4

110kg x 4

110kg x 4

110kg x 4

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 4

BW(-20kg) x 4

BW(-20kg) x 4

BW(-20kg) x 4

BW(-20kg) x 4

*BARBELL ROWS*

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

*SHRUGS*

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

*DB REAR FLYES*

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

*EZ-BAR CURLS*

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Definitely feeling the DOMS today.

I haven't done any conventional deadlift for a very long time so the technique felt a bit alien but 110kg is a good starting point to build from and will slowly build up the reps before i up the weight.

Squats tomorrow that should be entertaining.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 12-APR-2017*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 15

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x *FAIL*

On my way down on the first rep my knee popped followed by a crunch then buckled which then led to me being slammed to the deck by 50kg...........bad times.

Got a throbbing pain and a bit of swelling come up on my knee and it feels a bit unsteady now, fu**ing typical.

Im going to drop squatting all together now its just to much to risk on my knee,iv been working at it for years and its never improved and iv hated it all the way, im going to get myself back to a gym twice a week so i can hit the leg press and other machines until i can get a bit of cash together and by my own leg press


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> *WEDNESDAY - 12-APR-2017*
> 
> *SQUAT*
> 
> ...


 sorry to hear that mate. I guess you just have to try and work around the limitations.

Good luck


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry to hear that mate. I guess you just have to try and work around the limitations.
> 
> Good luck


 Cheers mate i dont mind 2 gym sessions a week out of 6 training days and plus iv always been s**t at squatting so it wont be to big a loss lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 13-APR-2017*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

*SEATED DB PRESS*

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

*CGBP*

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

*OVER HEAD EZ EXTENSIONS*

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

In all honesty i should probably have gone heavier on the incline press ill increase the weight next week.

My knee has been sore today and still have a little bit of swelling there hopefully wont last to long though.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 15-APR-2017 - GYM SESSION*

*SQUAT *

20kg x 12

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

*LEG PRESS*

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

*LEG CURL*

6 plates x 15

6 plates x 15

6 plates x 15

6 plates x 15

*LEG EXTENSIONS*

6 plates x 15

6 plates x 15

6 plates x 15

6 plates x 15

I know i said i would never be squatting ever again but i got chatting to a fella who competes in olympic lifting and he offered to go over my squatting with me.

After a few tweaks to my form and a few suggestions on improving my hip flexibility i was more than happy, i was a bit hesitant with the first set of 60kg especially after being flattened on Wednesday but the weight flew up and more importantly pain free.

I enjoyed being back in the gym and gave me a bit more motivation but i will only be there for leg training.

Lots of stretching and mobility work now and fingers crossed that i may actually start moving forward.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> *SATURDAY - 15-APR-2017 - GYM SESSION*
> 
> *SQUAT *
> 
> ...


 That's awesome mate :thumb

so are you high bar squatting now?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> That's awesome mate :thumb
> 
> so are you high bar squatting now?


 Iv always done high bar but there was a few things he rectified, my stance was a bit hit and miss i was a bit to narrow for my leg length which then showed how poor my hip flexibility is especially on my left side which is the same side as my bad knee.

I have tried low bar in the past but that absolutely killed my elbows.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

bench is looking strong mate

as is the beard.

I'm sure you mentioned it before but i got a head like a bloody sieve

did you injure yourself and or end up having a layoff? your videos in the "post your best lifts" thread you were pulling 300 and benching 200 iirc


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

swole troll said:


> bench is looking strong mate
> 
> as is the beard.
> 
> ...


 I injured my shoulder mate but ended up leaving it for a month or two thinking it would heal itself which was probably the wrong choice then life got in the way and before i knew it i think 3 years had passed.

When i initially went back to training i slowly got back into it then had to have knee surgery but that went wrong and instead of having 1 op i had to have 3 ops that took until this year to get sorted.

Iv struggled with motivation because of how far back iv come but im slowly finding my groove again, i have no thoughts of doing strongman anytime soon i just want to slowly get stronger while bringing my weight down, theres no need to be sitting at 20 stone day to day when its of no use to me.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> I injured my shoulder mate but ended up leaving it for a month or two thinking it would heal itself which was probably the wrong choice then life got in the way and before i knew it i think 3 years had passed.
> 
> When i initially went back to training i slowly got back into it then had to have knee surgery but that went wrong and instead of having 1 op i had to have 3 ops that took until this year to get sorted.
> 
> *Iv struggled with motivation because of how far back iv come* but im slowly finding my groove again, i have no thoughts of doing strongman anytime soon i just want to slowly get stronger while bringing my weight down, theres no need to be sitting at 20 stone day to day when its of no use to me.


 s**t man and i was feeling sorry for myself with this little 4 months pec tear hiatus

i do know exactly how you feel though ref the part in bold

i think the best way to approach it (or at least this has been working for me) is to try to set 'post injury or hiatus' PB's
rather than comparing to yourself at your strongest try to hit your best squat or bench since youve been back in the gym

it keeps your head in the game and before you know it youll be creeping back up to the numbers you were once at

i talk as though im an expert on the topic but ive only just started this approach and never had any major setback before this one lol, seems to be working though

here's to muscle memory for us both


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

swole troll said:


> s**t man and i was feeling sorry for myself with this little 4 months pec tear hiatus
> 
> i do know exactly how you feel though ref the part in bold
> 
> ...


 I totally agree with you mate iv come to the realisation that i cant compare myself to the way i was before my main goal is to hit 2 week mile stones with training im going into my 2nd week now so after this iv got to get to the 4th week and so on. With the weights lifted im not setting any goals as long as i can keep adding weight over the weeks ill be happy.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 17-APR-2017*

*BENCH PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

75kg x 8 *(*up 5kg from last week*)*

75kg x 8

75kg x 8

75kg x 8

75kg x 8

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

50kg x 8 (up 10kg from last week)

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

*INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 8-10)*

30kg x 8 (up 5kg from last week)

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 19st 3lbs)*

BW x 8 (up 3 reps from last week)

BW x 8

BW x 8

BW x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES (6 x 8-10)*

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

*OVER HEAD EZ BAR EXT (6 x 8-10)*

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Over indulged a bit to much at the weekend and my weight went up a few more pounds than expected but im back on it now and will hopefully start throwing in some cardio this week, maybe 2 or 3 sessions depending on energy levels and when i finish work.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've had a few injuries over the years, and the hardest thing to come to terms with is that you can't just go back to lifting like you used to. It's good that you've come to terms with this - as I have too, eventually lol - and you'll progress all the better for it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I've had a few injuries over the years, and the hardest thing to come to terms with is that you can't just go back to lifting like you used to. It's good that you've come to terms with this - as I have too, *eventually* lol - and you'll progress all the better for it.


 Thats the key word it takes a long time to suck it up and get on with it im dreadful for spitting my dummy out and sulking when injured. My goal now is just to aim for consistency.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 18-APR-2017*

*DEADLIFT (5 x 4-6)*

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 4

BW(-20kg) x 4

BW(-20kg) x 4

BW(-20kg) x 4

BW(-20kg) x 4

*BENT OVER ROWS (6 x 8-10*)

72.5kg x 8

72.5kg x 8

72.5kg x 8

72.5kg x 8

72.5kg x 8

72.5kg x 8

*SHRUGS (6 x 8-10)*

72.5kg x 8

72.5kg x 8

72.5kg x 8

72.5kg x 8

72.5kg x 8

72.5kg x 8

*DB REAR FLYES (6 x 10)*

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

*EZ-BAR CURLS (6 x 10)*

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

Ill try and aim for another rep on the pull ups on Friday.

I didn't enjoy the deadlifts it used to be one of my favourite lifts, im not sure if its just rust or if my form feels off ill keep it in for a couple more weeks and hopefully it become more natural again.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 19-APR-2017 - GARAGE LEG SESSION*

*SQUAT (6 x 6-8)*

20kg x 12

20kg x 10

40kg x 8

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

*FRONT SQUAT (4 x 6-8)*

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

*CALF RAISES (4 x 15)*

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

*- - - - - -Super set with - - - - -*

*BODY WEIGHT CALF RAISES (4 x 20)*

BW x 20

BW x 20

BW x 20

BW x 20

Finished late tonight so couldnt make it to the gym which i didnt mind to much it allowed me to focus on my squat technique.

The weight was more than comfortable and ill aim for the 8 reps next week.

I kept it a bit more conservative on the front squat as its been a few years since i actually done these so i was very rusty.

Got my 2nd leg session on Saturday at the gym.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 20-APR-2017*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

*DB SHOULDER PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x 8

*SLIGHT INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 8-10)*

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

*CGBP (4 x 8-10)*

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

*SEATED DB SIDE RAISES (6 x 10)*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

*OVERHEAD EZ-BAR EXTENSIONS (6 x 10)*

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

I don't know whats wrong with me today i just cant stop eating and constantly feel starving.

Feeling stronger on the pressing its coming along nice and steady, i can up the weights on some lifts and need to up the reps on some others.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 21-APR-2017*

*BENT OVER ROWS (5 x 8-10)*

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

*- - - - - Super set with- - - - - *

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

*DB ROWS (6 x 8-10)*

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

*- - - - - Super set with - - - - - *

*DB SHRUGS (6 x 8-10)*

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

*DB REAR FLYES (6 x 8-10)*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

Fatigue kicked in today this session was a slog but managed to get through it.

My appetite is definitely on the up im constantly hungry at the minute i just need to make sure that i don't eat to much crap.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> My appetite is definitely on the up im constantly hungry at the minute *i just need to make sure that i don't eat to much crap.*


 So easily done mate, well for me it is anyway.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> So easily done mate, well for me it is anyway.


 Yeah im a foody i just have to look at food and i put weight on i just wish it was as easy to get it back off again lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 22-APR-2017 - GYM SESSION*

*LEG PRESS *

100kg x 20

100kg x 20

100kg x 20

100kg x 20

*LEG CURLS*

8 plates x 15

8 plates x 15

8 plates x 15

8 plates x 15

*LEG EXTENSIONS*

8 plates x 15

8 plates x 15

8 plates x 15

8 plates x 15

*CALF RAISES*

13 plates x 15

13 plates x 15

13 plates x 15

13 plates x 15

*FACE PULLS*

5 plates x 15

5 plates x 15

5 plates x 15

5 plates x 15


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 24 - APR - 2017*

*BENCH PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

80kg x 8 *(Up 5kg from last week)*

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

55kg x 8 *(Up 5kg from last week)*

55kg x 8

55kg x 8

55kg x 8

55kg x 8

*INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 8-10)*

30kg x 10 *(Up 2 reps from last week)*

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 19 stone)*

BW x 10

BW x 10

BW x 7

BW x 5

*DB SIDE RAISES (6 x 10)*

7.5kg x 10

7,5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

*EZ-BAR OVERHEAD EXTENSIONS (6 x 10)*

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Managed to up the reps on 2 sets of the body weight dips but then struggled on the last 2.

Strength is slowly on the up especially on the DB stuff.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> My appetite is definitely on the up im constantly hungry at the minute i just need to make sure that i don't eat to much crap.


 I'm in the same boat atm appetite wise, although I really struggle to add weight no matter how much I eat. I know, I'm lucky, although it doesn't feel like it sometimes.

I've been lean bulking for weeks and have only added 3 lbs lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I;m in the same boat atm appetite wise, although I really struggle to add weight no matter how much I eat. I know, I'm lucky, although it doesn't feel like it sometimes.
> 
> I've been lean bulking for weeks and have only added 3 lbs lol.


 lol now that is lucky i wish i had that issue, id love to log that im lean bulking lol.

What do you weigh now mate ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol now that is lucky i wish i had that issue, id love to log that im lean bulking lol.
> 
> What do you weigh now mate ?


 I just weighed myself at the gym today. I was 100.1 kg. It's the first time I've weighed over 100kg since summer last year.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mingster said:


> I;m in the same boat atm appetite wise, although I really struggle to add weight no matter how much I eat. I know, I'm lucky, although it doesn't feel like it sometimes.
> 
> I've been lean bulking for weeks and have only added 3 lbs lol.


 I wish I could say the same. I can put 3 lbs of lard on my arse from just walking past the chippy.

(well OK and maybe from eating 1 or 2 chips)


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I just weighed myself at the gym today. I was 100.1 kg. It's the first time I've weighed over 100kg since summer last year.


 And thats with cardio sessions in your training, are you aiming for a set weight ?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I wish I could say the same. I can put 3 lbs of lard on my arse from just walking past the chippy.
> 
> (well OK and maybe from eating 1 or 2 chips)


 this is me lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> And thats with cardio sessions in your training, are you aiming for a set weight ?


 I'm doing 3 cardio session atm. Just enough to keep up my fitness levels. I haven't got a weight target as I plan to diet again from the beginning of June to see how lean I can get for our holiday in September.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I'm doing 3 cardio session atm. Just enough to keep up my fitness levels. I haven't got a weight target as I plan to diet again from the beginning of June to see how lean I can get for our holiday in September.


 I absolutely hate cardio but i do know i need to start it at some point.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> I absolutely hate cardio but i do know i need to start it at some point.


 I felt the same, but now that I do it I make it a challenge, and I'm always up for a challenge.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 25-APRIL-2017*

*DEADLIFT (5 x 4-6)*

130kg x 4

130kg x 4

130kg x 4

130kg x 4

130kg x 4

*- - - - - Super set with - - - - - *

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (BW= 19 Stone)*

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

*BARBELL ROWS (6 x 8-10)*

75kg x 8

75kg x 8

75kg x 8

75kg x 8

75kg x 8

75kg x 8

*- - - - - Super set with - - - - - *

*BARBELL SHRUGS (6 x 8-10)*

75kg x 8

75kg x 8

75kg x 8

75kg x 8

75kg x 8

75kg x 8

*REAR DB FLYES (6 x 10)*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

*EZ-BAR CURLS (6 x 10)*

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

Today was a slog energy levels are down a little but nothing a good meal and a good nights sleep wont fix.

I don't know what it is with deadlifting but im not enjoying them one bit i would never believe that iv deadlifted 300kg in the past with the way 130kg felt, i dont enjoy squatting but its a lift i want to improve and dont mind training it but deadlifting just feels different.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> *TUESDAY - 25-APRIL-2017*
> 
> *DEADLIFT (5 x 4-6)*
> 
> ...


 I would LOVE to be able to say Ive deadlifted 300kg. I came close (ish) a couple of times but Ive never managed it........yet


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I would LOVE to be able to say Ive deadlifted 300kg. I came close (ish) a couple of times but Ive never managed it........yet


 Yet being the main thing mate its just a matter of time before you do


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Yet being the main thing mate its just a matter of time before you do


 It will have to be in the next couple of years or so if it is going to happen, I'm 54 now so time isn't on my side.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> It will have to be in the next couple of years or so if it is going to happen, I'm 54 now so time isn't on my side.


 more than doable mate you could be like a young Odd Haugen lol hes in his 60's and still going strong


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 26-APRIL-2017*

Decided to just chill out and relax tonight my lower back is in bits today.

Im dropping deadlifting from my routine for the next couple of months its not a lift im enjoying at the minute and as im trying to keep motivated with training and my weight loss i want to keep it fun.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 27-APR-2017*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 20

40kg x 10

70kg x 3

70kg x 3

70kg x 3

80kg x 2

80kg x 2

80kg x 2

90kg x 1

90kg x 1

90kg x 1

100kg x 1

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 19 Stone)*

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

*DB SIDE RAISES *

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

Decided to do something else tonight instead of my usual routine and wanted to test my incline bench.

More than happy with how it went my best incline is 150kg x 1 and i cant remember the last time i hit 100kg.

I need to really sit down and work out my calories i think iv definitetly dropped them a bit to low i felt a bit faint and had to sit down. I know im losing weight but as iv never dieted before i feel paranoid and second guess myself an think im eating too much.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's hard when you start losing weight after years of gaining but it's not so bad once you get your head round it. I lost 17kg last year and, initially, my strength suffered but, after a while, it started to increase again and I ended up pretty much as strong at 93kg as I had been at 109.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> It's hard when you start losing weight after years of gaining but it's not so bad once you get your head round it. I lost 17kg last year and, initially, my strength suffered but, after a while, it started to increase again and I ended up pretty much as strong at 93kg as I had been at 109.


 Did you work out macros etc all iv really done is reduce what im eating and cutting out the crap like sweets and junk food.

Iv dropped weight but id expect that cutting crap out but im not to sure when id change things or how long before i should actually see any realistic changes.

I don't use any AAS or supplements so id expect it to be a lot slower.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Did you work out macros etc all iv really done is reduce what im eating and cutting out the crap like sweets and junk food.
> 
> Iv dropped weight but id expect that cutting crap out but im not to sure when id change things or how long before i should actually see any realistic changes.
> 
> I don't use any AAS or supplements so id expect it to be a lot slower.


 The only macro I concern myself with are carbs. I keep complex carbs to a minimum. I eat 150g of potato with my midday meal and have 4 or 5 Ryvita's and that's it. I do eat a lot of veg and fruit, and I have 40g of dark chocolate daily but don't count them lol.

I don't count calories, but it's difficult to eat too much meat, fish, chicken, eggs and cheese, and I do eat lots of all of these. I posted up a typical day's food a couple of times in my journal and will do the same when I start my next cut at the beginning of June.

I don't use much in the way of supplements although I do have a whey shake first thing on a morning. My only med is my prescribed trt.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> The only macro I concern myself with are carbs. I keep complex carbs to a minimum. I eat 150g of potato with my midday meal and have 4 or 5 Ryvita's and that's it. I do eat a lot of veg and fruit, and I have 40g of dark chocolate daily but don't count them lol.
> 
> I don't count calories, but it's difficult to eat too much meat, fish, chicken, eggs and cheese, and I do eat lots of all of these. I posted up a typical day's food a couple of times in my journal and will do the same when I start my next cut at the beginning of June.
> 
> I don't use much in the way of supplements although I do have a whey shake first thing on a morning. My only med is my prescribed trt.


 Its confusing you can read so many things it can put you off a little i tried the myfitness pal app but felt like i was overeating, i also dont want to get drawn into one of those diet fads as long as i can eat healthy and still enjoy my food ill be happy.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Its confusing you can read so many things it can put you off a little i tried the myfitness pal app but felt like i was overeating, i also dont want to get drawn into one of those diet fads as long as i can eat healthy and still enjoy my food ill be happy.


 I enjoy my food. I spend 30 minutes or so preparing my meals for the next day, and people at work always comment on how I eat better than everyone else. It's not that difficult as everyone else eats sandwiches, crisps, yoghurt and a mars bar lol.

I've just cooked 10 portions of mince in the slo cooker today. That's 10 dinners which only need a bit of veg boiled the night before. I'll do 10 chicken breasts the same way tomorrow, but add turnip, leek and carrot to the mix, and there's another 10 meals for the freezer.

I eat cheese, ham, or tuna on Ryvita with pineapple, spinach, and tomato and spring onions. I eat 4-5 pieces of fruit a day, some with Total Greek yoghurt and cinnamon and/or honey. I have diet soda and dark chocolate when I fancy something sweet.

None of this takes much prep. I just make sure I have lots of fruit, veg, and salad veg in the kitchen and then just add some protein.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 01-MAY-2017*

*BENCH PRESS (5 x 6-10)*

20kg x 20

50kg x 10

85kg x 8 (Up 5kg from last week)

85kg x 8

85kg x 8

85kg x 8

85kg x 8

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

57.5kg x 8 (Up 2.5kg from last week)

57.5kg x 8

57.5kg x 8

57.5kg x 8

57.5kg x 8

*INCLINE DB PRESS (4 X 8-10)*

32.5kg x 8 (Up 2.5kg from last week)

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 19 stone)*

BW x 10

BW x 10

BW x 10 (Up 3 reps from last week)

BW x 10 (Up 5 reps from last week)

*DB SIDE RAISES (6 x 10)*

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

*OVERHEAD EZ-BAR EXTENSIONS*

32.5kg x 10 (Up 2.5kg from last week)

32.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 10


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice workout.

If only I could make progress like that every week!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice workout.
> 
> If only I could make progress like that every week!


 Iv always been a good presser mate squatting on the other hand is a different story lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Bodyweight this morning is 19stone 4lbs thats me up 5lbs from Thursday, i really need to start reigning it in on the weekend all my efforts keeping my diet clean through the week are completely undone by Sunday.

Dropping military press for DB's on my Monday session as the barbell is agrevaiting my shoulder.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 02-MAY-2017*

*BARBELL ROWS (5 x 8-10)*

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

*- - - - - Super set with - - - - - *

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (BW = 19stone 4lbs)*

BW(-20kg) x 5 (Overhand grip only)

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

*DB ROWS (5 x 8-10) *

25kg x 10 (Weight each hand)

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

*- - - - - Super set with - - - - - *

*DB SHRUGS (5 x 8-10)*

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

*EZ - BAR CURLS (6 x 10)*

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

*DB HAMMER CURLS (6 x 10)*

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 10

This is my 5th week of training i cant remember the last time i went this long, iv planned my training around 6 week blocks.

Im considering rotating rep ranges over a 4 week block once iv completed my 6 weeks so might be

Week 1 - 4 x 12 - 15 reps

Week 2 - 4 x 8 - 10 reps

Week 3 - 5 x 6 - 8 reps

Week 4 - 5 x 4 - 6 reps

Then repeat but increase the weight from last time like a sort of wave loading and also might give my achy elbows a bit of a rest.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 03-MAY-2017*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 15

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

*CALF RAISES*

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

*- - - - - Super set with - - - - -*

*BODY WEIGHT CALF RAISES*

BW x 20

BW x 20

BW x 20

BW x 20

Today was a bad day for my knee the squat didnt feel to heavy but i couldnt complete all my sets and hit the 8 reps that i wanted without it causing an uncomfortable pain, fingers crossed it eases off by Saturday.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I hate days like that.

Did you get knee sleeves yet?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

No training tonight i forgot my knee pads for work so been kneeling on my bad knee all day, nothing but ibuprofen and ice tonight.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I hate days like that.
> 
> Did you get knee sleeves yet?


 Yeah iv got some rehbands now, they help in the most part but sometimes its the scarring that hurts then sometimes its inside that can be painful


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 08-MAY-2017*

*BENCH PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

90kg x 8 (Up 5kg from last week)

90kg x 8

90kg x 8

90kg x 8

90kg x 8

*DB SHOULDER PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

25kg x 8 (Up 2.5kg from last week)

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

*INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 8-10)*

32.5kg x 10 (Up 2 reps from last week)

32.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

*BODYWEIGHT DIPS (BW = 19st 3lbs














) *

BW x 11 (Up 1 rep from last week)

BW x 11

BW x 11

BW x 11

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 15)*

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

*OVERHEAD EZ-BAR EXTENSIONS (6 x 10)*

35kg x 10 (Up 2.5kg from last week)

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

The weights starting to slow now on the benching the last few reps on the last set were grinders.

Body weight is up again after the weekends eating antics but that couldn't be helped as it was my father in laws 60th and i was on a mission to get him as drunk as possible.

I will be throwing in cardio soon im going to try and get into running again and have been contemplating dusting off the good old speed rope for a couple rounds.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 09-MAY-2017*

*BARBELL ROWS (5 x 8-10)*

75kg x 10

75kg x 10

75kg x 10

75kg x 10

75kg x 10

*- - - - - Super set with - - - - - *

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (BW = 19st 3lbs)*

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

*DB ROWS (4 x 15)*

25kg x 15

25kg x 15

25kg x 15

25kg x 15

*- - - - - Super set with - - - - - *

*DB SHRUGS (4 x 15)*

25kg x 15

25kg x 15

25kg x 15

25kg x 15

*DB REAR FLYES (4 x 15)*

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

*EZ-BAR CURLS (6 x 10)*

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Struggled today energy levels are low and i feel shattered even after going to my bed at 10 last night.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 10-MAY-2017*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

*CALF RAISES*

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

*- - - - - Super set with - - - - -*

*BODY WEIGHT CALF RAISES*

BW x 25

BW x 25

BW x 25

BW x 25

Knee held up quite well had a little bit of burning and pain afterwards but not like last week so will carry on from 50kg


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 11-MAY-2017*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

*DB SHOULDER PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

*CGBP (4 x 8-10)*

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

*- - - - - Super set with - - - - -*

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 8-10)*

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

*OVER HEAD EZ-BAR EXTENSIONS (6 x 10)*

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Just my luck putting something into the van this morning then all of a sudden it felt like someone stabbed me on the right side in my ribs.

I cant stand up straight and keep getting shocks.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Just my luck putting something into the van this morning then all of a sudden it felt like someone stabbed me on the right side in my ribs.
> 
> I cant stand up straight and keep getting shocks.


 Bloody hell mate. You sound like me. I'm always getting random injuries these days.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Bloody hell mate. You sound like me. I'm always getting random injuries these days.


 Lol its a nightmare im hoping it eases up by Monday, im dreading the morning when i wake up i know its going to seize up in the night.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> Just my luck putting something into the van this morning then all of a sudden it felt like someone stabbed me on the right side in my ribs.
> 
> I cant stand up straight and keep getting shocks.


 Ouch mate. You pull something?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Ouch mate. You pull something?


 I think its my lower lat mate, its pulling me over to my right side.

Its causing my stomach to tense i dont usually mind but i havent done anu direct ab work in years its giving me doms lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Get some ibuprofen down you and I hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> Just my luck putting something into the van this morning then all of a sudden it felt like someone stabbed me on the right side in my ribs.
> 
> I cant stand up straight and keep getting shocks.


 Have you been arguing with the missus?

Have you checked to see if there's a knife in there?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> Have you been arguing with the missus?
> 
> Have you checked to see if there's a knife in there?


 Lol definitelty no knife in there and things are good with my lass, shes more the type to throw a right hook or a headbutt.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Get some ibuprofen down you and I hope you feel better soon mate


 Cheers mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good luck with the 12 Week Summer Challenge cut your doing :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good luck with the 12 Week Summer Challenge cut your doing :thumb


 Lol cheers mate im going to need it i think.

Im not expecting anything to drastic if i can nail my diet ill hopefully see some weight loss but i dont think ill be rocking a six pack or sub 10% body fat in that time lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

So as iv entered the summer challenge and posted my pics ill post my goals and progress here also.

Age: 31

Height: 6ft 4

Weight: 19st 4

Goal: lose weight and get stronger.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> I think its my lower lat mate, its pulling me over to my right side.
> 
> Its causing my stomach to tense i dont usually mind but i havent done anu direct ab work in years its giving me doms lol.


 Never got a notification for this. I get injuries like this too mate, I'm only 28. :lol:

Takes it out of you sometimes.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Never got a notification for this. I get injuries like this too mate, I'm only 28. :lol:
> 
> Takes it out of you sometimes.


 lol id understand if it was from training but typical its always something random that gets you.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 15-MAY-2017*

*BENCH PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

40kg x 8

70kg x 5

95kg x 8 (Up 5kg from last week)

95kg x 8

95kg x 8

95kg x 8

95kg x 8

*DB SHOULDER PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

27.5kg x 8 (Up 2.5kg from last week)

27.5kg x 8

27.5kg x 8

27.5kg x 8

27.5kg x 8

*INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 8-10)*

35kg x 8 (Up 2.5kg from last week)

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 8-10)*

12.5kg x 8 (Up 2.5kg from last week)

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

*BAND PULL DOWNS (4 x 20)*

Green band x 20

Green band x 20

Green band x 20

Green band x 20

First day on my health kick really time to knuckle down on my diet now.

Had to drop the dips out of all the exercises they hurt my back the most.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> First day on my health kick really time to knuckle down on my diet now


 The first two weeks are the worst.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> The first two weeks are the worst.


 Lol its only day 1 and iv eaten my lot for the day and its not even 8 yet i need to find the methadone equivalent of food for fatties.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol its only day 1 and iv eaten my lot for the day and its not even 8 yet i need to find the methadone equivalent of food for fatties.


 HaHa. Dieting is simple but, at the same time, it's exceedingly difficult too. It's simple on paper, difficult in practice.

Once I get to the two week mark with no slip ups I know I'm committed and that's that. I'll stick to the plan. For the first two weeks there's always that nagging doubt.

Stay strong.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Dieting is simple but, at the same time, it's exceedingly difficult too. It's simple on paper, difficult in practice.
> 
> Once I get to the two week mark with no slip ups I know I'm committed and that's that. I'll stick to the plan. For the first two weeks there's always that nagging doubt.
> 
> Stay strong.


 Did you stick to it completely for 2 weeks then add in a cheat meal or did you allow something from the beginning ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Did you stick to it completely for 2 weeks then add in a cheat meal or did you allow something from the beginning ?


 I usually have a cheat meal every 2 weeks. Some sort of takeaway normally. TBH I don't feel that hungry whilst dieting as I eat a huge amount, just very low carb. It's difficult to eat too much meat, fish, chicken, eggs, cheese, vegetables and fruit. I also snack on nuts between meals. Generally, I'll only eat 4 or 5 small potatoes and 3 or 4 Ryvita daily for my carbs. I don't count vegetables and fruit as carbs.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol its only day 1 and iv eaten my lot for the day and its not even 8 yet i need to find the methadone equivalent of food for fatties.


 sugar free jelly and zero cal pop where my secret weapons when I was dieting mate. A litre of jelly is quite filling and its next to no calories. :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> sugar free jelly and zero cal pop where my secret weapons when I was dieting mate. A litre of jelly is quite filling and its next to no calories. :thumb


 i dont like jelly but i did try these a couple weeks ago the only problem i had was i ate them all in one sitting lol

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=295694256


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 16-MAY-2017*

*BARBELL ROWS (5 x 8-10)*

80kg x 8 (Up 5kg from last week)

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

*- - - - - Super set with - - - - - *

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (BW = 19st 3lbs)*

BW(-20kg) x 6 (Up 1 rep from last week)

BW(-20kg) x 6

BW(-20kg) x 6

BW(-20kg) x 6

BW(-20kg) x 6

*DB ROWS (4 x 12-15)*

27.5kg x 12 (Up 2.5kg from last week)

27.5kg x 12

27.5kg x 12

27.5kg x 12

*- - - - - Super set with - - - - - *

*DB SHRUGS (4 x 12-15)*

27.5kg x 12 (Up 2.5kg from last week)

27.5kg x 12

27.5kg x 12

27.5kg x 12

*DB REAR FLYES (4 x 8-10)*

12.5kg x 8 (Up 2.5kg from last week)

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

*EZ-BAR CURLS (4 x 8-10)*

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

My back is easing up now but can be painful first thing in the morning.

Going to do some cardio later tonight after iv trained my lass.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Tonights dinner creamy cajun chicken pasta.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Tonights dinner creamy cajun chicken pasta.
> 
> View attachment 142107


 I looked at your picture and the first thing I thought was your Mrs likes a floral print then.

The second thing I thought was where can I buy some oestrogen suppression drugs


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 17-MAY-2017*

*SQUAT*

60kg x 8 (Up 10kg from last week)

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

*CALF RAISES *

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

*- - - - - Super set with - - - - - *

*BODY WEIGHT CALF RAISES (BW = 19st 3lbs)*

BW x 20

BW x 20

BW x 20

BW x 20

BW x 20

BW x 20

BW x 20

BW x 20

BW x 20

BW x 20

My knee held up nicely with no pain which im happy about i will up it to 65kg next week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 18-MAY-2017*

*INCLINE BENCH (5 x 6-8)*

80kg x 8 (Up 10kg from last week)

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

*DB SHOULDER PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

30kg x 8 (Up 2.5kg)

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

*CGBP (4 x 8-10)*

80kg x 10 (Up 5kg)

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 8-10)*

12.5kg x 10 (Up 2 reps)

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

*PEC DECK*

12 plates x 10

12 plates x 10

12 plates x 10

12 plates x 10

*CABLE PUSH DOWNS*

10 plates x 10

10 plates x 10

10 plates x 10

10 plates x 10

Finished really early today so decided to treat myself to a session in the gym.

If i finish early enough tomorrow i'll do the same and head to the gym again for my pull session.

My back is still giving me a few issues but will hit the foam roller and do some stretching tonight.

Diet wise today has been a bit of a disaster my sweet tooth has got the better of me.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 19-MAY-2017*

*LAT PULL DOWNS*

10 plates x 8

10 plates x 8

10 plates x 8

10 plates x 8

10 plates x 8

*SEATED CABLE ROWS*

8 plates x 8

8 plates x 8

8 plates x 8

8 plates x 8

8 plates x 8

*DB REAR FLYES (4 x 8-10)*

12.5kg x 10 (Up 2 reps)

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

*DB HAMMER CURLS*

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 20-MAY-2017*

*LEG PRESS*

150kg x 10

150kg x 10

150kg x 10

150kg x 10

150kg x 10

150kg x 10

150kg x 10

150kg x 10

*LEG CURLS*

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

*LEG CURLS *

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

*CALF RAISES*

12 plates x 15

12 plates x 15

12 plates x 15

12 plates x 15

12 plates x 15

12 plates x 15

Body weight this morning 19st 2lbs thats a 2lb drop since Sunday nothing spectacular but again thats to be expected with the slips in my diet this week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 23-MAY-2017*

*BENCH PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

100kg x 6 (Up 5kg)

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

*DB SHOULDER PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

32.5kg x 6 (Up 2.5kg)

32.5kg x 6

32.5kg x 6

32.5kg x 6

32.5kg x 6

*INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 8-10)*

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

That was it for today im absolutely beat from yesterday and todays work along with the heat.

Ill keep the weight the same on bench and db shoulder press until i can get the 8 reps.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 24-MAY-2017*

*SQUAT*

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

*LEG PRESS *

150kg x 8

150kg x 8

150kg x 8

150kg x 8

*CALF PRESS*

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

A few old injuries are playing up a little my shoulder especially today might alter a few things if it persists but ill just keep an eye on it

Again was a bit of a struggle to train today.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 29-MAY-2017*

*BENCH PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

*DB SHOULDER PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

*INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 8-10)*

27.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 8-10)*

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

Feel like im starting to lose that drive for training again only done a handful of sessions since last week and not completing full sessions.

Dropped the weight back down and will start building up again with 2.5kg increments each week with the exception of squatting ill just keep building that from were it is.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 30-MAY-2017*

*BARBELL ROWS (5 x 8-10)*

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

*- - - - - Super set with - - - - - *

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 6

BW(-20kg) x 6

BW(-20kg) x 6

BW(-20kg) x 6

BW(-20kg) x 6

*DB ROWS (4 x 12-15)*

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

*- - - - - Super set with - - - - - *

*DB SHRUGS (4 x 12-15)*

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

Im struggling a little with my left elbow on certain exercises things like underhand pull ups and ez bar curls seem to cause pain i think it could be tendonitis.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Im struggling a little with my left elbow on certain exercises things like underhand pull ups and ez bar curls


 I'd just drop any exercise that is causing you grief. There's quite a few exercises I miss out on because they aggravate niggles and long term injuries. There's always another exercise.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I'd just drop any exercise that is causing you grief. There's quite a few exercises I miss out on because they aggravate niggles and long term injuries. There's always another exercise.


 Yeah i swapped under hand for an over hand/neutral grip and thats helped. Im going to try and drop heavy curls and do light and loads reps.

It doesnt bother me when doing pressing or barbell rows etc its only been in the last couple weeks after trying straight bar curls.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> Yeah i swapped under hand for an over hand/neutral grip and thats helped. Im going to try and drop heavy curls and do light and loads reps.
> 
> It doesnt bother me when doing pressing or barbell rows etc its only been in the last couple weeks after trying straight bar curls.


 I literally can't do straight bar curls

Any time I've returned to them over about 2 years I get inner elbow issues

No other exercise does this to me and I get no problems unless I start doing straight bar curls


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

swole troll said:


> I literally can't do straight bar curls
> 
> Any time I've returned to them over about 2 years I get inner elbow issues
> 
> No other exercise does this to me and I get no problems unless I start doing straight bar curls


 yeah i hadn't done it for years and just thought i would give it a go, i wont be making that mistake again.

Its only my left elbow were i have reduced mobility i cant under hand grip a bar with that hand anymore.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 31-MAY-2017*

*SQUAT*

70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8 
70kg x 7 ffs 

Absolute agony in my knee on the 7th rep, the weight didn't feel heavy and there was no pain before this point.

My knee is hurting so bad walking up the stairs even pressing on the clutch is hurting so bad.

I honestly don't know what to do at this point.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

And it's back it's gone from normal size to that in about an hour.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

just back from holiday and catching up on everyone's journals. Sorry to learn that your in the wars again mate. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> just back from holiday and catching up on everyone's journals. Sorry to learn that your in the wars again mate. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


 Cheers mate very much appreciated.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 01-JUNE-17*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

70kg x 8

75kg x 6

80kg x 4

85kg x 2

90kg x 2

95kg x 1

100kg x 1

Some fluff stuff and then voltarol and ice.

Officially retiring from squatting iv tried to improve it for years and it hasn't happened and more recently with the way my knee is i can never get any consistency and after 60-70kg i cant trust my knee to hold up. Im going to up my gym sessions to twice a week so i can hit the leg press, extensions and curls, i cant do lunges but hopefully when my knee heals and the pain and swelling go i cant start to add them to my sessions.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Absolute agony in my knee


 Sorry to hear this mate. Hope it clears up as suddenly as it came.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Sorry to hear this mate. Hope it clears up as suddenly as it came.


 cheers mate last time it was all good after a few days but this was the first time its actually swollen which i dont know how as there is no bursa in there lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 05-JUNE-2017*

*BENCH PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

82.5kg x 8
82.5kg x 8
82.5kg x 8
82.5kg x 8
82.5kg x 8

*DB SHOULDER PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8

*INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 8-10)*

27.5kg x 10
27.5kg x 10
27.5kg x 10
27.5kg x 10

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 10-12)*

10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 19st)*

BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8

*INCLINE EZ SKULL CRUSHERS (4 x 15)*

25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15

Body weight is not shifting i am s**t at this dieting thing.

Legs in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Body weight is not shifting i am s**t at this dieting thing.


 Stop eating the chocolate biscuits then.

or maybe that,s just me :surrender:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Stop eating the chocolate biscuits then.
> 
> or maybe that,s just me :surrender:


 Lol my weakness is Lindt whole nut chocolate or fizzy sweets.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 06-JUNE-2017*

*LEG PRESS (8 x 20)*

100kg x 20
100kg x 20
100kg x 20
100kg x 20
100kg x 20
100kg x 20
100kg x 20
100kg x 20

*LEG CURLS (6 x 15)*

7 plates x 15
7 plates x 15
7 plates x 15
7 plates x 15
7 plates x 15
7 plates x 15

*LEG EXTENSIONS (6 x 15)*

7 plates x 15
7 plates x 15
7 plates x 15
7 plates x 15
7 plates x 15
7 plates x 15

*CALF RAISES (4 x 25)*

7 plates x 25
7 plates x 25
7 plates x 25
7 plates x 25

Will use the same weight on Saturday then next week ill move up a plate on the machines and will add a bit of weight to the leg press.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 07-JUNE-2017*

*BARBELL ROWS (5 x 8-10)*

82.5kg x 8
82.5kg x 8
82.5kg x 8
82.5kg x 8
82.5kg x 8

*- - - - - Super set with - - - - - *

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 7
BW(-20kg) x 7
BW(-20kg) x 7
BW(-20kg) x 7
BW(-20kg) x 7

I*NVERTED ROWS (4 x 8-10)*

BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8

*- - - - - Super set with - - - - - *

*SHRUGS (4 x 8-10)*

82.5kg x 10
82.5kg x 10
82.5kg x 10
82.5kg x 10

*DB REAR FLYES (4 x 8-10)*

10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10

*EZ-BAR CURLS*

20kg x 25
20kg x 25
20kg x 25
20kg x 25

I used the same width grip on inverted rows that i would use for bench press and kept the weight light on EZ curls until my elbow feels better.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 08-JUNE-2017*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS (6 x 6-8)*

72.5kg x 8
72.5kg x 8
72.5kg x 8
72.5kg x 8
72.5kg x 8
72.5kg x 8

*DB SHOULDER PRESS (4 x 8-10)*

20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 10

*SLIGHT INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 8-10)*

30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10

Thats all i could muster today i wasn't really feeling it tonight.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> *THURSDAY - 08-JUNE-2017*
> 
> *INCLINE BENCH PRESS (6 x 6-8)*
> 
> ...


 I take it you don't just walk into your garage, lie on the bench and start pressing 72.5 X 8. What warm up do you do?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I take it you don't just walk into your garage, lie on the bench and start pressing 72.5 X 8. What warm up do you do?


 Lol no I don't list my warm up sets

I'd go

Bar x 20

40 x 15

Then my working set

I also do some band stuff for my shoulders before any lifting.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 12-JUNE-2017*

*BENCH PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

85kg x 8
85kg x 8
85kg x 8
85kg x 8
85kg x 8

*DB SHOULDER PRESS (4 x 8-10)*

27.5kg x 8
27.5kg x 8
27.5kg x 8
27.5kg x 8

*INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 8-10)*

30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8

*SEATED DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 8-10)*

7.5kg x 10
7.5kg x 10
7.5kg x 10
7.5kg x 10

*BAND REAR FLYES (4 x 10)*

Red Band x 10
Red Band x 10
Red Band x 10
Red Band x 10

*INCLINE EZ-BAR SKULL CRUSHERS (4 x 15)*

25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

When do you up the weight on an exercise mate? Once you complete all sets & reps?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 13-JUNE-2017*

*BARBELL ROWS (5 x 8-10)*

85kg x 8
85kg x 8
85kg x 8
85kg x 8
85kg x 8

*- - - - - Super set with - - - - - *

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS *

BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5

*BARBELL SHRUGS (4 X 8-10)*

85kg x 10
85kg x 10
85kg x 10
85kg x 10

*BAND REAR FLYES (4 x 10)*

Red Band x 10
Red Band x 10
Red Band x 10
Red Band x 10

*EZ-BAR CURLS (4 x 15)*

25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15

Had to change my hand placement on the band assisted pull ups to a double overhand grip instead of a neutral grip.

I have been contemplating trying some dead lifts again to see how they feel but im not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> When do you up the weight on an exercise mate? Once you complete all sets & reps?


 Yes mate if my rep system is (4 x 8-10) once iv got all sets for 10 ill up the weight by 1.25kg either side and aim for 4 sets of 8 and stay there until the 4x10 is complete.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thought so, just making sure I'm doing it right. Cheers!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 14-JUNE-2017*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 6
40kg x 6

70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3

Couldn't make it to the gym tonight as its been a hectic day at work.

I was a bit hesitant about squatting but i wasnt going to just go out and do a whole session on calf raises or deadlift so i decided to put my squat retirement on hold for today.

Loads of stretching and warmning up with body weight squats and then into the fun.

One thing i did notice was that if i use my normal stance once i get a quarter of the way down my knee starts to hurt but as soon as i went wider than normal there was no pain at all and because my stance is wider i cant go as deep which is also stopping it hurting my knee.






lol had flash backs of Koklyaev obviously no were near the same level but was fun.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 15-JUNE-2017*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

40kg x 10
70kg x 5

90kg x 3
90kg x 3
90kg x 3
90kg x 3
90kg x 3
90kg x 3
90kg x 3
90kg x 3

*DB SIDE RAISES *

7.5kg x 15
7.5kg x 15
7.5kg x 15
7.5kg x 15

*BAND REAR FLYES*

Red band x 15
Red band x 15
Red band x 15
Red band x 15

*EZ-BAR SKULL CRUSHERS*

25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15

Iv had a very long day at work and got in about 7 so kept it short and sweet today.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 16-JUNE-2017*

*BAND ASSISTED WIDE GRIP PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

*BAND ASSISTED MEDIUM GRIP PULL UPS (OVERHAND GRIP)*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

*BAND REAR FLYES *

Red Band x 10
Red Band x 10
Red Band x 10
Red Band x 10

Another exhausting day not made easier by the heat.

Decided to just focus on some pull ups I really want to be able to do these without band assistance.

Finished the session with some rehab stuff from a fella that I stumbled across on youtube.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4BvkJe2U4CnenW61nm_HOQ


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 19-JUNE-2017*

*BENCH PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

87.5kg x 8
87.5kg x 8
87.5kg x 8
87.5kg x 8
87.5kg x 8

*DB SHOULDER PRESS (4 x 8-10)*

27.5kg x 8
27.5kg x 8
27.5kg x 8
27.5lg x 8

*INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 8-10)*

32.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 10)*

10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10

*BAND REAR FLYES*

Red Band x 10
Red Band x 10
Red Band x 10
Red Band x 10


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 20-JUNE-2017*

*DEADLIFT *

70kg x 8
110kg x 5
110kg x 5
110kg x 5
110kg x 5
110kg x 5

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (OVERHAND MEDIUM GRIP)*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

*CHEST SUPPORTED DB ROWS*

20kg x 15
20kg x 15
20kg x 15
20kg x 15

*BAND REAR FLYES*

Red Band x 10
Red Band x 10
Red Band x 10
Red Band x 10

Wow that was a shock to the system there is definitely some form rust there im going to stick with 5x5 and add weight each week starting from 110kg this will also allow me to build some confidence with my knee.

Im still figuring out a few tweaks to my routine but will hopefully have something in place in the next couple of weeks.

Iv been looking around for a sports physio and will be booking into one asap and then have a monthly appointment to keep myself in good working order and hopefully keep old injuries at bay and reduce the chances of getting any more.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I did squats tonight and I forgot I had intended to copy you and have a go at a 70kg hands-free squat, just for the fun of it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I did squats tonight and I forgot I had intended to copy you and have a go at a 70kg hands-free squat, just for the fun of it.


 lol if you get it which i have no doubt you will the goal is to get 100kg by christmas


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I did squats tonight and I forgot I had intended to copy you and have a go at a 70kg hands-free squat, just for the fun of it.


 and then by next the end of 2018 its got to be


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> and then by next the end of 2018 its got to be


 LOL, mate right now I'd be happy with a 310lbs squat never mind Kg or hands free


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL, mate right now I'd be happy with a 310lbs squat never mind Kg or hands free


 lol your not the only one mate


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Right that's it , the ukm 100kg no handed squat is on lol. Let the training begin


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 21-JUNE-2017*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 10
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4

*BODY WEIGHT SQUATS (BW = 19St)*

BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10

Managed to get booked in for my first sports physio session on Friday night.

Trying to hammer in my new stance and technique i still cant quite judge the depth of it yet.

Spent 20 minutes at the end working mobility and flexibility.

I dont know what it is its either the phone or the angle but i swear my legs are not that skinny they look like i haven't even walked on them in years lol.

*For any of the squat experts that frequent my journal if there is any tweaks or changes you can see that i should maybe consider please feel free to say.*


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

From that angle all looks well to me mate.

All I would suggest is to walk the bar out with exactly the same routine every time with as few steps as possible. Left right left or left right are the most popular ime.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> From that angle all looks well to me mate.
> 
> All I would suggest is to walk the bar out with exactly the same routine every time with as few steps as possible. Left right left or left right are the most popular ime.


 Cheers mate much appreciated thats been one of my biggest problems in the past i could never seem to get in the same position each week sometimes even each set.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 22-JUNE-2017*

*INCLINE BENCH (6 x 6)*

70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6

*DB SHOULDER PRESS (4 x 12-15)*

20kg x 12
20kg x 12
20kg x 12
20kg x 12

*CGBP (4 x 8)*

80kg x 8
80kg x 8
80kg x 8
80kg x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 12-15)*

10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12

*EZ - BAR SKULL CRUSHERS (4 x 15)*

40kg x 15
40kg x 15
40kg x 15
40kg x 15

*BAND REAR FLYES *

Red Band x 15
Red Band x 15
Red Band x 15
Red Band x 15

Dropped the weight down on the DB press and aiming for slightly higher reps as it can irritate my shoulder a little when its to heavy trying to get it into position.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 23-JUNE-2017*

*BAND ASSISTED WIDE GRIP PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

*BARBELL ROWS *

80kg x 10
80kg x 10
80kg x 10
80kg x 10

*BAND ASSISTED MEDIUM GRIP PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

*INCLINE BENCH DB ROWS*

22.5kg x 15
22.5kg x 15
22.5kg x 15
22.5kg x 15

*BAND REAR FLYES*

Red Band x 15
Red Band x 15
Red Band x 15
Red Band x 15

*EZ-BAR CURLS *

40kg x 15
40kg x 15
40kg x 15
40kg x 15


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

First sports physio session done and OMG that was bloody painful, worked my whole back, shoulders, biceps and forearms but i feel a lot better for it.

Booked in again in 4 weeks time but got a few mobility drills to work in the mean time.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 24-JUNE-2017*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 10
40kg x 5
60kg x 5
80kg x 3
90kg x 3
100kg x 3
110kg x 3
120kg x 3

*LEG PRESS*

200kg x 10
200kg x 10
200kg x 10
200kg x 10

*LEG EXTENSIONS*

10 plates x 10
10 plates x 10
10 plates x 10

*LEG CURLS*

7 plates x 10
7 plates x 10
7 plates x 10


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 26-JUNE-2017*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 50

70kg x 5

90kg x 8

90kg x 8

90kg x 8

90kg x 8

90kg x 8

*LOG PRESS*

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 1

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

*DB SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

*BAND REAR FLYES*

Red Band x 15

Red Band x 15

Red Band x 15

Red Band x 15

*INCLINE EZ-BAR SKULL CRUSHERS*

42.5kg x 15

42.5kg x 15

42.5kg x 15

42.5kg x 15

Im happy with how the log pressing went its been well over a year since iv done it and the width of this log is a beast aswell, again like with the deadlifts my form is very rusty and lacking a bit of strength in my core.

Benching is getting stronger and the 90kg was nice and fast.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 27-JUNE-2017*

*DEADLIFT*

70kg x 8
120kg x 5
120kg x 5
120kg x 5
120kg x 5
120kg x 5

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (MEDIUM OVERHAND GRIP)*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

*DB ROWS *

22.5kg x 15
22.5kg x 15
22.5kg x 15
22.5kg x 15

*BAND REAR FLYES*

Red Band x 15
Red Band x 15
Red Band x 15
Red Band x 15

*EZ-BAR CURLS *

42.5kg x 15
42.5kg x 15
42.5kg x 15
42.5kg x 15

Form still feels slightly off on the deadlift they move fast enough but it feels a lot heavier in my hands than it should.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Had the same problem with my deadlifts today mate. Don't know what was up.

Widened my grip a tiny bit and felt better, felt unstable at the top though. That was a heavy session!!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Had the same problem with my deadlifts today mate. Don't know what was up.
> 
> Widened my grip a tiny bit and felt better, felt unstable at the top though. That was a heavy session!!


 Yeah it sucks i used to pull 300kg but after today it makes me think to myself how the hell i managed to even pull 200kg


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 28-JUNE-2017*

*SQUAT *

20kg x 10
50kg x 8
80kg x 4
80kg x 4
80kg x 4
80kg x 4
80kg x 4
80kg x 4
80kg x 4
80kg x 4
80kg x 4
80kg x 4

*FRONT SQUAT*

70kg x 5
70kg x 5
70kg x 5
70kg x 5
70kg x 5

*CALF RAISES *

70kg x 15
70kg x 15
70kg x 15
70kg x 15

*- - - - - Super set with - - - - - *

*BODY WEIGHT SQUATS (BW = 19 STONE)*

BW x 20
BW x 20
BW x 20
BW x 20

*BODY WEIGHT SQUATS (BW = 19 STONE)*

BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10

This is going to be a long slow process rebuilding the squat i have such a long way to go with this lift. The weight was comfortable and my knee held up fine and i think this is the most volume iv managed without it giving me any issue.

Still having to double check my stance every time but its slowly starting to become natural.

Im going to alter my routine slightly so that i can maybe get a 3rd day of squatting in but this will all be dependent on my knee.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 29-JUNE-2017*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 15
50kg x 5
70kg x 5
80kg x 3
90kg x 3
100kg x 1
110kg x 1

*DB SIDE RAISES *

10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12

*BAND REAR FLYES*

Red Band x 15
Red Band x 15
Red Band x 15
Red Band x 15

Has been a beast of a day at work today and didn't have much in me to give this session so kept it short and sweet and went for a daily max.

Happy with the 110kg its only 40kg off from my all time best, i lost my line slightly but i reckon theres a few more kg there.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Solid mate. How do you find the back support? Worth the price?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Solid mate. How do you find the back support? Worth the price?


 Sorry for the late reply mate i highly rate it iv had it for a good few years now and its still going strong.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 03-JULY-2017*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 20
40kg x 10
60kg x 5
70kg x 5
80kg x 3
90kg x 3
100kg x 1
110kg x 1
120kg x 1

That was it for the day im absolutely exhausted i didnt sleep at all last night, i stared at the clock until 4 this morning then just gave up and went downstairs then had a full days work on top.

Back on track tomorrow had a good dinner and will get to bed for 10 and hopefully set myself up for a good sleeping pattern.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 05-JULY-2017*

*SQUAT *

20kg x 5
40kg x 5
60kg x 5
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3

*LOG PRESS*

40kg x 5
40kg x 4
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5

Slightly misjudged my stance width on my first set and gave myself a groin strain which is bloody painful. I wont squat again this week now and will do a ton of stretching to try and have it sorted for next week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 06-JULY-2017*

*DEADLIFT *

70kg x 5
90kg x 5
110kg x 5
120kg x 3
130kg x 3
140kg x 3
150kg x 1
160kg x 1
170kg x 1

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS *

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

*BAND REAR FLYES*

Red Band x 15
Red Band x 15
Red Band x 15
Red Band x 15

Definitely feeling a bit more natural on the deadlifting and iv definitely got more in me i just need to buy a few more plates now if i want to keep pushing.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> *THURSDAY - 06-JULY-2017*
> 
> *DEADLIFT *
> 
> ...


 That went up nice and easy mate, you've got plenty more.

Don't know if its the camera angle but that looks like quite a wide stance for a conventional dead lift, have you tried sumo?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> That went up nice and easy mate, you've got plenty more.
> 
> Don't know if its the camera angle but that looks like quite a wide stance for a conventional dead lift, have you tried sumo?


 What is this sumo you speak of must be a cross fit thing theres only one type of deadlifting going on in this journal lol

lol id say its the camera angle mate your the second person to mention it.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 07-JULY-2017*

*LOG PRESS *

40kg x 5
50kg x 5
60kg x 5
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3

*CGBP*

70kg x 8
80kg x 8
90kg x 5
100kg x 5
110kg x 5


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good work mate, bet your triceps where fried after that lot


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> good work mate, bet your triceps where fried after that lot


 lol i think im actually stronger at close grip than i am at conventional bench press


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Done some deadlifting yesterday and managed 170kg but only for a single. I'm still struggling with my groin strain so focusing more on foam rolling and stretching etc.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

170kg even on a single is nothing to be sniffed at....some can't do that....I dead' 120 the other day and my eyeballs nearly popped out....my dreads are shoite it has to be said, lol....humph....can leg press much better(310 last Sunday for 10)...and...and...I get to lie down whilst doing it! What's not to like right?

im not even going to mention I couldn't get upstairs to the shower room very quickly on that day...haha..

keep going mister...keep going...any workoutis better than no workout right? And look after your groin...you need it for cough...other matters... :lol: :sneaky2: :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> 170kg even on a single is nothing to be sniffed at....some can't do that....I dead' 120 the other day and my eyeballs nearly popped out....my dreads are shoite it has to be said, lol....humph....can leg press much better(310 last Sunday for 10)...and...and...I get to lie down whilst doing it! What's not to like right?
> 
> im not even going to mention I couldn't get upstairs to the shower room very quickly on that day...haha..
> 
> keep going mister...keep going...any workoutis better than no workout right? And look after your groin...you need it for cough...other matters... :lol: :sneaky2: :lol:


 Lol that's a very strong deadlift well done. And as for not making it to the shower room that's why they invented deodorant lol.

I'm happy with my deadlift it's just a long way away from were it was (300kg) but I suppose it gives me something to aim for.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> 170kg even on a single is nothing to be sniffed at....some can't do that....I dead' 120 the other day and my eyeballs nearly popped out....my dreads are shoite it has to be said, lol....humph....can leg press much better(310 last Sunday for 10)...and...and...I get to lie down whilst doing it! What's not to like right?
> 
> im not even going to mention I couldn't get upstairs to the shower room very quickly on that day...haha..
> 
> keep going mister...keep going...any workoutis better than no workout right? And look after your groin...you need it for cough...other matters... :lol: :sneaky2: :lol:


 :bounce: 120kg is a new PB for you isnt it?

Way to go :bounce:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :bounce: 120kg is a new PB for you isnt it?
> 
> Way to go :bounce:


 Yes it is, thank you. Hehe..cough....


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 17-JULY-2017*

*BENCH PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

90kg x 8
90kg x 8
90kg x 8
90kg x 8
90kg x 8

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS (5 x 5)*

60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5

*INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 10-12)*

30kg x 12
30kg x 12
30kg x 12
30kg x 12

Cut my session short there im off work all week and had my youngest with me today so didn't want him stuck in all day so we made the most of the nice weather and went to the park.

Iv sorted my routine now and will be squatting at least 3-4 days a week but will be adjusting my stance to slightly narrower so it doesn't hurt my groin.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Knocked the training on the head this week and spent it with my youngest instead, I'll get back to it next week I'm enjoying the break.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Iv enjoyed my time off but im definitely raring to go and get back to training now i think i must be sitting well above 19.6 my diet has been shocking lol a lot of pizza has been consumed. I will start dieting from tomorrow iv got to get my abs on show i reckon if i start now i might see one by 2020 lol.

I had my osteo appointment on Friday which has set me up perfectly for my 6 week block of training then have my next osteo booked for the last day of my training block.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 24-JULY-2017*

*WEEK 1 OF 6*

*BODYWEIGHT: 19ST 10LBS*

*BENCH PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

90kg x 8
90kg x 8
90kg x 8
90kg x 8
90kg x 8

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS (5 x 5)*

45kg x 5
45kg x 5
45kg x 5
45kg x 5
45kg x 5

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10

*DB SIDE RAISES *

10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10

Got a bit of a shock this morning when i jumped on the scales, i knew i had put on some weight but i didnt realise i had put on that much i weighed in at 19st 10lbs.

Definitely over indulged this week but i will be cleaning it up this week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 25-JULY-2017*

*WEEK 1 OF 6*

*DEADLIFT (5 x 5)*

110kg x 5
110kg x 5
110kg x 5
110kg x 5
110kg x 5

*SQUAT (5 x 5)*

40kg x 5
40kg x 5
40kg x 5
40kg x 5
40kg x 5

*BARBELL ROWS (4 x 6-8)*

90kg x 8
90kg x 8
90kg x 8
90kg x 8

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (BW = 19ST 10LBS)*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

*DB REAR FLYES (4 x 10)*

10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10

Theres been a big drop in weight for this session especially on the squatting because my groin is still sore so i used weights that allowed me to still keep squatting but slightly narrower again.

The physio is starting to pay off this was the first time iv been able to mix grip my deadlifting in years and with no pain in my elbow or wrist. Ill go back to DOH grip though not a fan of mixed seen to many ruptures and it scares the crap out of me lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 26-JULY-2017*

*WEEK 1 OF 6*

*SQUAT (8 x 4)*

50kg x 4
50kg x 4
50kg x 4
50kg x 4
50kg x 4
50kg x 4
50kg x 4
50kg x 4

*FRONT SQUAT (5 x 5)*

50kg x 5
50kg x 5
50kg x 5
50kg x 5
50kg x 5

*POWER CLEANS (4 x 3)*

70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3

Again still suffering with my groin so keeping the weights conservative.

Narrowed my stance slightly more again which seems to be more comfortable and less painful.

Im dropping my saturday session in the gym and going to focus strictly on squatting iv got another 2 squat sessions this week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 27-JULY-2017*

*WEEK 1 OF 6*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS (6 x 6)*

70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6

*DB SHOULDER PRESS (5 x 8)*

20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8

*CGBP (6 x 6)*

80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6

*DB SIDE RAISES (5 x 8)*

12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8

*AB ROLL OUTS *

BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8

Im getting slightly lower on the ab roll outs so thats an improvement hopefully if i stick at it i will eventually get right to the floor.

Again the weights have been reduced to allow me to progress.

Squats and back tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Have you got one of those ab roll out wheels, or are you using a barbell with plates on?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Have you got one of those ab roll out wheels, or are you using a barbell with plates on?


 iv got an ab roll out wheel mate there horrendous lol but it really highlighted a weakness i a big way


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 28-JULY-2017*

*WEEK 1 OF 6*

*SQUAT (5 x 5)*

60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5

*BARBELL ROWS (4 x 6-8)*

90kg x 8
90kg x 8
90kg x 8
90kg x 8

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (4 x 6-8)*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

*ONE ARM DB ROWS (4 x 6-8)*

30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 29-JULY-2017*

*WEEK 1 OF 6*

*SQUAT (8 x 4)*

70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4

*FRONT SQUAT (5 x 5)*

70kg x 5
70kg x 5
70kg x 5
70kg x 5
70kg x 5

*DB REAR FLYES (4 x 8)*

12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8

*Body weight*

*Start:* 19st 10lbs
*Week 1:* 18st 13lbs

Been tracking my calories all week and keeping it clean so wasnt expecting such a drastic drop in weight im sure it wont be as drastic over the next few weeks and slowly even out.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, 11 lbs in one week! what did you do? donate a kidney? :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Wow, 11 lbs in one week! what did you do? donate a kidney? :lol:


 Lol I have no clue mate I reckon I'm one of the fatties that lose a lot in the first week then it will no doubt slow.

It's the first time iv made a real effort to track calories and watch what I'm eating.

I'm adding cardio next week that's going to be a shock to the system lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 31-JULY-2017*

*WEEK 2 OF 6*

*BENCH PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

92.5kg x 8 
92.5kg x 8
92.5kg x 8
92.5kg x 8
92.5kg x 8

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS (5 x 5)*

47.5kg x 5
47.5kg x 5
47.5kg x 5
47.5kg x 5
47.5kg x 5

*INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 8-10)*

32.5kg x 10
32.5kg x 10
32.5kg x 10
32.5kg x 10

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 8)*

12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8

20 minutes on the spin bike

All the weights are up and this is the first cardio session done and dusted ill try to add another 2 sessions in there throughout the week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 01-AUGUST-2017*

*WEEK 2 0F 6*

*DEADLIFT (5 x 5)*

120kg x 5
120kg x 5
120kg x 5
120kg x 5
120kg x 5

*SQUAT (5 x 5)*

75kg x 5
75kg x 5
75kg x 5
75kg x 5
75kg x 5

*BARBELL ROWS (4 x 6-8)*

92.5kg x 8
92.5kg x 8
92.5kg x 8
92.5kg x 8

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (4 X 6-8)*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

Not going to lie today in training was a bit of a slog out of all the lifts deadlift aggravates my groin the most.

Iv exceeded my calorie intake today but not with crap food with good whole food but i think it was required more than anything.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sometimes your body just needs more food.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Sometimes your body just needs more food.


 yeah it was hard not to eat crap i was craving sweets all day lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> yeah it was hard not to eat crap i was craving sweets all day lol


 I still allow myself 40g of 80% dark chocolate daily. The rest of the time I just eat a piece of fruit. I must have had about 7 or 8 pieces today lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 02-AUGUST-2017*

*SQUAT (8 x 4)*

75kg x 4
75kg x 4
75kg x 4
75kg x 4
75kg x 4
75kg x 4
75kg x 4
75kg x 4

*FRONT SQUAT (5 x 3)*

70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3

*REAR DB FLYES (4 x 8)*

12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8

My groin is still feeling a bit tender after yesterdays deadlifting but managed to go up by 5kg on the back squat but not on the front.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 03-AUGUST-2017*

*WEEK 2 OF 6*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS (6 x 6)*

72.5kg x 6
72.5kg x 6
72.5kg x 6
72.5kg x 6
72.5kg x 6
72.5kg x 6

*DB SHOULDER PRESS (4 x 8)*

22.5kg x 8
22.5kg x 8
22.5kg x 8
22.5kg x 8

*CGBP (6 x 6)*

82.5kg x 6
82.5kg x 6
82.5kg x 6
82.5kg x 6
82.5kg x 6
82.5kg x 6

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 8)*

12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 04-AUGUST-2017*

*SQUAT (5 x 5)*

75kg x 5
75kg x 5
75kg x 5
75kg x 5
75kg x 5

*BARBELL ROWS (4 x 6-8)*

95kg x 8
95kg x 8
95kg x 8
95kg x 8

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (4 x 6-8)*

BW(-20kg) x 6 
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

*ONE ARM DB ROWS (4 x 6-8)*

35kg x 8
35kg x 8
35kg x 8
35kg x 8

Im starting to find my groove with all the squatting and its starting to feel a bit more natural but i will say my appetite has gone through the roof and noticed my weight slowly creeping back up to about 19st 3lbs.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 07-AUGUST-2017*

*WEEK 3 OF 6*

*BENCH PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

95kg x 8 *(+1.25kg from last week)*
95kg x 8
95kg x 8
95kg x 8
95kg x 8

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS (5 x 5)*

50kg x 5 *(+1.25kg from last week)*
50kg x 5
50kg x 5
50kg x 5
50kg x 5

*INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 6-8)*

35kg x 8
35kg x 8
35kg x 8
35kg x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 8)*

12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8

Session felt good today and again all increased all the weights.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 08-AUGUST-2017

WEEK 3 OF 6

SQUAT (5 x 8)*

70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8

*BARBELL ROWS (4 x 6-8)*

100kg x 8
100kg x 8
100kg x 8
100kg x 8

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (4 x 6-8)*

BW(-20kg) x 7
BW(-20kg) x 7
BW(-20kg) x 7
BW(-20kg) x 7

*DB REAR FLYES (4 x 10)*

12.5kg x 10
12.5kg x 10
12.5kg x 10
12.5kg x 10

Im dropping deadlifts for the rest of this 6 week rotation its the one lift that really aggravates my groin to much, that should give it about 4 weeks in total.

I will add them back in but im thinking of doing snatch grip deadlifts instead as i will have to start with a lower weight.

At the half way point now so starting to think of a few changes that i can make for the next 6 week rotation any suggestions please feel free to throw them this way.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 09-AUGUST-2017*

*WEEK 3 OF 6*

*SQUAT (8 x 4)*

80kg x 4
80kg x 4
80kg x 4
80kg x 4
80kg x 4
80kg x 4
80kg x 4
80kg x 4

*FRONT SQUAT (5 x 3)*

70kg x 1

*DB REAR FLYES (4 x 15)*

7.5kg x 15
7.5kg x 15
7.5kg x 15
7.5kg x 15

Had to stop after the first rep on the front squat i aggravated my groin moving a carpet around a room today. The back squat wasn't to bad but the front squat really hurt.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 10-AUGUST-2017*

*WEEK 3 OF 6*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS (6 x 6)*

75kg x 6 *(+1.25kg from last week)*
75kg x 6
75kg x 6
75kg x 6
75kg x 6
75kg x 6

*DB PRESS (4 x 8)*

25kg x 8 *(+1.25kg from last week)*
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8

*CGBP (6 x 6)*

85kg x 6 *(+1.25kg from last week)*
85kg x 6
85kg x 6
85kg x 6
85kg x 6
85kg x 6

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 8)*

12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8

Happy with an increase in all the weights.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 11-AUGUST-2017*

*WEEK 3 OF 6*

*SQUAT *

70kg x 8
85kg x 3 
85kg x 3
85kg x 3
85kg x 3
85kg x 3

Had to call it a day there my groin was to sore, it was hard to judge depth on these but they dont look to bad from the video.

Im going to drop the weight and rotate rep ranges increasing volume using weights between 70kg-80kg anything more is to sore.

More squatting tomorrow along with some back.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Depth looks fine to me :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Depth looks fine to me :thumbup1:


 cheers mate going to try and aim for that depth all the time now no need to go to low


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

if you use the line of the log press as a gauge, Id also say your depth is good :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> if you use the line of the log press as a gauge, Id also say your depth is good :thumb


 Cheers mate, you gave me an idea might be able to use the log for box squats :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 12-AUGSUST-2017*

*WEEK 3 OF 6*

*SQUAT (5 x 8)*

70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8

*BARBELL ROWS (4 x 6-8)*

105kg x 8
105kg x 8
105kg x 8
105kg x 8

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS *

BW(-20kg) x 7
BW(-20kg) x 7
BW(-20kg) x 7
BW(-20kg) x 7

*DB ROWS (4 x 6-8)*

40kg x 8
40kg x 8
40kg x 8
40kg x 8

Didn't push it to hard on the squats and took an extended warm up which helped.

After the first set it all felt comfortable.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Funnily enough, despite being pushed for time. I also did an extra warm up set tonight. I just felt like I needed it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 14-AUGUST-2017*

*WEEK 4 OF 6*

*BENCH PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

20kg x 25
70kg x 8
85kg x 5
*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *

97.5kg x 8 *(+1.25kg from last week)*
97.5kg x 8
97.5kg x 8
97.5kg x 8
97.5kg x 8

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS (5 x 5)*

52.5kg x 5 *(+1.25kg from last week)*
52.5kg x 5
52.5kg x 5
52.5kg x 5
52.5kg x 5

*INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 8)*

37.5kg x 8 *(+1.25kg from last week)*
37.5kg x 8
37.5kg x 8
37.5kg x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 12)*

10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12

Going to lower the weight slightly and aim for 12-15 reps on the incline DB as kicking the weights up is hurting my shoulder.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 15-AUGUST-2017*

*WEEK 4 OF 6*

*SQUAT (5 x 5)*

70kg x 5
70kg x 5
70kg x 5
70kg x 5
70kg x 5

*BARBELL ROWS (4 x 6-8)*

100kg x 8
100kg x 8
100kg x 8
100kg x 8

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (4 x 6-8)*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

Today was a struggle i was lacking a little in energy and enthusiasm but managed to get through it.

My groin is starting to feel like its on the mend after an extended warm up the weight flew up but i still have to keep it in mind every now and again i could feel it twinge slightly.

Im not going to lie im struggling with the diet my weight is slowly started to creep back up i weighed in this morning at 19st 9lbs.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

At least you're training mate. Your groin will heal, and you'll lose the weight you want to lose when you're ready to lose it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> At least you're training mate. Your groin will heal, and you'll lose the weight you want to lose when you're ready to lose it.


 Its bloody hard lol im starting to eat like im doing strongman which is not good.

I remember years ago constantly checking the scale force feeding trying to break the 19st marker now i cant get back under it and stay there


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Its bloody hard lol im starting to eat like im doing strongman which is not good.
> 
> I remember years ago constantly checking the scale force feeding trying to break the 19st marker now i cant get back under it and stay there


 It isn't easy. But if there's a time when you really want to lean up a bit you will, you just have to be ready. It's a bit like giving up smoking, you just have to pick a time when you want it enough or it's never going to happen.

I was ready to diet last year. This year? My heart just hasn't been in it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> It isn't easy. But if there's a time when you really want to lean up a bit you will, you just have to be ready. It's a bit like giving up smoking, you just have to pick a time when you want it enough or it's never going to happen.
> 
> I was ready to diet last year. This year? My heart just hasn't been in it.


 I was using MyFitness pal to track my food but because iv never tried to cut weight before i sort of second guess myself after a couple of weeks. I don't know when is the right time to adjust things.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> I was using MyFitness pal to track my food but because iv never tried to cut weight before i sort of second guess myself after a couple of weeks. I don't know when is the right time to adjust things.


 The simplest way to lose weight is to miss one meal a day. Or to cut out between meal snacks. As long as you don't over-compensate for these deficits you should lose weight.

The best way is, probably, to cut out all processed food. Including bread. Sadly this leaves no room for pizza, but if you base your diet on meat, chicken, fish, vegetables and fruit it's difficult to eat enough to gain weight.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> The simplest way to lose weight is to miss one meal a day. Or to cut out between meal snacks. As long as you don't over-compensate for these deficits you should lose weight.
> 
> The best way is, probably, to cut out all processed food. Including bread. Sadly this leaves no room for pizza, but if you base your diet on meat, chicken, fish, vegetables and fruit it's difficult to eat enough to gain weight.


 Like intermittent fasting ?

Im not big on processed food with the exception of pizza and chocolate lol my lass has been cooking meals from slimming world which isn't to bad maybe a little bland at times.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Like intermittent fasting ?


 Yes, I guess so.

I usually eat 3 main meals a day with 3 snacks in between. The simplest diet for me is to cut out a snack. Two weeks later I'll cut out another snack and, later still, the third. Alternatively, you could keep the snacks and miss a meal. Either way should work. I eat meals and snacks at regular times so it's easy to manage. You may have to adapt this to suit your own eating habits.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Yes, I guess so.
> 
> I usually eat 3 main meals a day with 3 snacks in between. The simplest diet for me is to cut out a snack. Two weeks later I'll cut out another snack and, later still, the third. Alternatively, you could keep the snacks and miss a meal. Either way should work. I eat meals and snacks at regular times so it's easy to manage. You may have to adapt this to suit your own eating habits.


 That makes sense.

When you say you cut a snack what would that snack consist of is it like a small meal ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> When you say you cut a snack what would that snack consist of is it like a small meal ?


 Yes. Maybe cheese and crackers, or a couple of tablespoons of peanut butter and a few boiled eggs, or an omelette or suchlike.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

what worked for me was I found someone who I knew knew what they where talking about and I paid them to do me a plan and I stuck to it. It took all the guessing out of it for me. He went over what I did and didnt like to eat, when I trained ( carb timing etc) and drew up a meal plan. I had to weight myself and report to him weekly and he made adjustments as we went along. Having paid someone there was no way I was going to cheat and eat anything that was not on the plan. It worked for me and I learned a lot.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Yes. Maybe cheese and crackers, or a couple of tablespoons of peanut butter and a few boiled eggs, or an omelette or suchlike.


 i definitely need to make more effort with my diet ill start to pay more attention to what im eating and when im eating minus the crap.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> what worked for me was I found someone who I knew knew what they where talking about and I paid them to do me a plan and I stuck to it. It took all the guessing out of it for me. He went over what I did and didnt like to eat, when I trained ( carb timing etc) and drew up a meal plan. I had to weight myself and report to him weekly and he made adjustments as we went along. Having paid someone there was no way I was going to cheat and eat anything that was not on the plan. It worked for me and I learned a lot.


 How much was something like that ?

At the minute its hard to justify paying out more when all the kids are off school when it should really be used for them


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> How much was something like that ?
> 
> At the minute its hard to justify paying out more when all the kids are off school when it should really be used for them


 PMed you mate :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 16-AUGUST-2017*

*WEEK 4 OF 6*

*SQUAT *

70kg x 12
75kg x 10
80kg x 8
85kg x 6
90kg x 12
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (4 x 6-8)*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

*REAR DB FLYES (4 x 12)*

10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12

I felt sluggish before i started but got myself out there and got cracking and glad i did.
I don't know what happened but it was a complete contrast from yesterday and it all felt good.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Its funny how that happens, its often the days where you have to force yourself into the gym and expect very little that turn out to be the good ones.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its funny how that happens, its often the days where you have to force yourself into the gym and expect very little that turn out to be the good ones.


 I dont know how it works i had less sleep but more food than usual lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 17-AUGUST-2017*

*WEEK 4 OF 6*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS (6 x 6)*

77.5kg x 6 *(+1.25kg from last week)*
77.5kg x 6
77.5kg x 6
77.5kg x 6
77.5kg x 6
77.5kg x 6

*SEATED DB PRESS (4 x 8)*

27.5kg x 8 *(+1.25kg from last week)*
27.5kg x 8
27.5kg x 8
27.5kg x 8

*CGBP (6 x 6)*

87.5kg x 6 *(+1.25kg from last week)*
87.5kg x 6
87.5kg x 6
87.5kg x 6
87.5kg x 6
87.5kg x 6

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 12)*

10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12

Another good session today and managed the next increment in weight for this week.

Squat and back tomorrow.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Congrats for the PR man 

You got a strong bench and press, I'm trying to up those but hell that's difficult, currently at 8*70kg on incline and 5*5*97.5 on BP, hope we will get the 100kg BP for reps soon 

Good luck for your squat and back training man


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Uryens said:


> Congrats for the PR man
> 
> You got a strong bench and press, I'm trying to up those but hell that's difficult, currently at 8*70kg on incline and 5*5*97.5 on BP, hope we will get the 100kg BP for reps soon
> 
> Good luck for your squat and back training man


 Much appreciated mate I'm on a long build up after a prolonged period of injuries and set backs I bench pressed 200kg a few years back.

Keep grafting mate and take your time iv learned a hard lesson rushing my progression.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 22-AUGUST-2017*

*WEEK 5 OF 6 *

*BENCH PRESS (5 x 6-8)*

70kg x 12
85kg x 10

100kg x 8 *(+1.25kg from last week)*
100kg x 8
100kg x 8
100kg x 8
100kg x 8

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS (5 x 5)*

55kg x 5 *(+1.25kg from last week)*
55kg x 5
55kg x 5
55kg x 5
55kg x 5

*INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 12)*

30kg x 12
30kg x 12
30kg x 12
30kg x 12

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 12)*

10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12

First session back after i decided to take 4 days off from training to give my groin a rest and focus on stretching and foam rolling.

Training doesn't aggravate it because i take my time with warming up and stretching but work is a different matter trying to move a carpet or kick it at the wrong angle catches me off guard and it bloody hurts lol.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ohhhh deaaarrrrrr......your poor manly bits and bobs....groin trouble....eeouuch.......

i accidentally backed my chair into the bosses bits today, gulp......accident of course.....he was ok...I think....until I tried to move out of the way and ran over his foot...that may have been the last straw.....methinks.... :mellow: :whistling: :lol: ......

he still lurrrrves me...possibly....anyhow, I digress. Hope things feel better for you in time.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Ohhhh deaaarrrrrr......your poor manly bits and bobs....groin trouble....eeouuch.......
> 
> i accidentally backed my chair into the bosses bits today, gulp......accident of course.....he was ok...I think....until I tried to move out of the way and ran over his foot...that may have been the last straw.....methinks.... :mellow: :whistling: :lol: ......
> 
> he still lurrrrves me...possibly....anyhow, I digress. Hope things feel better for you in time.


 Firstly thank you it is slowly on the mend just taking a little longer than i remember from last time.

Secondly you sound like very painful and quite possibly dangerous company lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Firstly thank you it is slowly on the mend just taking a little longer than i remember from last time.
> 
> Secondly you sound like very painful and quite possibly dangerous company lol


 ''Tis true......my friends always say I should have a health and safety sign stamped on my forehead. Haha....


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 23-AUGUST-2017*

*WEEK 5 OF 6*

*SQUAT (6 x 6)*

70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6 (Paused reps)
70kg x 6 (Paused reps)
70kg x 6 (Paused reps)

*BARBELL ROWS (4 x 6-8)*

100kg x 8
100kg x 8
100kg x 8
100kg x 8

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 7
BW(-20kg) x 7
BW(-20kg) x 7
BW(-20kg) x 7

*DB REAR FLYES (4 x 15)*

10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15

Didn't want to push to hard on the squatting tonight after aggravating my groin the other day.

The rows felt strong and feel i can make a slight increase next time but the pull ups are still a beast even increasing it by one rep was hard tonight.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 24-AUGUST-2017*

*WEEK 5 OF 6*

*SQUAT (7 x 5)*

80kg x 5
80kg x 5
80kg x 5
80kg x 5
80kg x 5
80kg x 5
80kg x 5

*DB REAR FLYES (4 x 15)*

10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15

Squats are definitely feeling more natural and iv sorted out my squat routine for my next 6 week block.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 25-AUGUST-2017*

*WEEK 5 OF 6*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS (6 X 6)*

80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6

*DB SHOULDER PRESS (4 x 8)*

30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8

*CGBP (6 x 6)*

90kg x 6
90kg x 6
90kg x 6
90kg x 6
90kg x 6
90kg x 6

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 12)*

10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 29-AUGUST-2017*

*WEEK 6 OF 6*

*BENCH PRESS *

70kg x 5
80kg x 3
90kg x 1
100kg x 1
110kg x 1
120kg x 1
130kg x 1

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS *

70kg x 1
80kg x 1

Happy with that hit my goal weight for my 6 week block theres still a bit more there but ill save that for the next 6 weeks.

Ill either test my squat tomorrow or Thursday but will only do one fluff work session after that this week give my body a break before i start the next 6 week block on Monday.

For the next 6 weeks ill be making a few changes ill be dropping incline bench and focusing more on flat bench and will also be throwing in deadlifts again.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Im enjoying the break from training and i think my elbows are especially enjoying it.

I will hopefully test my squat tomorrow depending how my groin feels.

On the diet front its been a complete disaster i came home to a homemade chocolate cheese cake and I can confirm that there is slightly less than half left.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

So had my osteo appointment and focused mainly on my arms and shoulders.

He said my shoulders were good there was no pain or tightness but that could not have been said about my elbows, forearms and wrists had a solid hour working them and they needed it I never realised how painful they could be.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> So had my osteo appointment and focused mainly on my arms and shoulders.
> 
> He said my shoulders were good there was no pain or tightness but that could not have been said about my elbows, forearms and wrists had a solid hour working them and they needed it I never realised how painful they could be.


 That doesn't sound like fun mate, hope your all sorted now.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> That doesn't sound like fun mate, hope your all sorted now.


 Cheers mate it's more of a precautionary measure than anything I usually book in after a 6 week block of training.

After all the injuries and lay offs iv had I'm slowly learning as I'm getting g older (Not as old as yourself and old timer mingster lol) that I need to look after myself a bit better to prolong my lifting.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 04-SEPTEMBER-2017*

*WEEK 1*

*BENCH PRESS (5 x 8)*

20kg x 30
70kg x 10

95kg x 8
95kg x 8
95kg x 8
95kg x 8
95kg x 8

*MILITARY PRESS (5 x 5)*

60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5

*INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 10)*

30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10

*CGBP (4 x 10)*

70kg x 10
70kg x 10
70kg x 10
70kg x 10

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 12)*

10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12

Time to start the process all over again iv made a few tweaks on exercise selection and on some reps and sets.

Happy with todays session the bench and military press started 5kg heavier than the first time round.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> :drool:
> 
> View attachment 145106


 Phwooooaaarrrrrrrrrrrr........... Please send address asap and ask Mrs Stephen to make another one??? Hehe...


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Phwooooaaarrrrrrrrrrrr........... Please send address asap and ask Mrs Stephen to make another one??? Hehe...


 Lol we are both on cleaner diets now but in 7 weeks time there maybe a slice available.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 05-SEPTEMBER-2017*

*WEEK 1*

*SQUAT (6 x 6)*

85kg x 6
85kg x 6
85kg x 6
85kg x 6
85kg x 6
85kg x 6

*DEADLIFT (6 x 3)*

110kg x 3
110kg x 3
110kg x 3
110kg x 3
110kg x 3
110kg x 3

I definitely find that i need to squat more regularly and cant leave it to long between sessions or my technique feels off.

First time deadlifting in 4 or 5 weeks i didnt push it to hard my groin pain is still holding on it feels like its taken a very long time to heal.

Tomorrow will be squatting and back assistance.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WENDESDAY - 06-SEPTEMBER-2017*

*WEEK 1*

*SQUAT (7 x 5)*

90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5 *(Video)*

*BARBELL ROWS (6 x 8)*

90kg x 8
90kg x 8
90kg x 8
90kg x 8
90kg x 8
90kg x 8

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (4 x 6)*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

*DB REAR FLYES (4 x 15)*

10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15

Squatting was a grind tonight my knee was feeling a little tender after working on a concrete floor for most of the day.

Im thinking after 3 weeks i might drop the squatting down to 3 days a week now that im back deadlifting it will also give my knee a break between sessions.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 07-SEPTEMBER-2017*

*WEEK 1*

*BENCH PRESS (7 x 3)*

110kg x 3
110kg x 3
110kg x 3
110kg x 3
110kg x 3
110kg x 3
110kg x 3

*DB SHOULDER PRESS (4 x 8)*

30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 19ST 10LBS)*

BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 10)*

10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10

Second bench session of the week and i dropped the reps and upped the weight i made sure it was all strict and no leg drive was used.

Im altering my routine and dropping the squatting down to 3 sessions a week instead of 4 my s**t knee is feeling tender and no in a way that it feels like doms but in a way it hurts on the inside. I wont squat again until Saturday now give my knee a little break.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 08-SEPTEMBER-2017*

*WEEK 1*

*DEADLIFT*

70kg x 5
110kg x 5
130kg x 5
150kg x 3
170kg x 2
185kg x 2

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

*DB REAR FLYES *

10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15

Decided to go against the plan and see how my deadlift felt and i think im relatively happy with the speed of the pull. Id say theres comfortably more there but i need to buy more plates to do that but for the mean time ill try and build up the reps first.

This was also probably on the limit aswell for my groin it was painful just more uncomfortable.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 09-SEPTEMBER-2017*

*SQUAT *

20kg x 20
40kg x 5
70kg x 5
80kg x 3
90kg x 3 
100kg x 1
110kg x 1

That was it for today had to work this morning so wasnt feeling up to it, decided to test were it was at.

There is definitely more there my groin is still the limiting factor at the minute but its definitely on the mend now.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 11-SEPTEMBER-2017*

*WEEK 2*

*BENCH PRESS (5 x 8)*

100kg x 8 *(+5kg from last week)*
100kg x 8
100kg x 8
100kg x 8
100kg x 8

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS (5 x 5)*

65kg x 5 *(+5kg from last week)*
65kg x 5
65kg x 5
65kg x 5
65kg x 5

*INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 8)*

30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 19ST 10LBS)*

BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 10)*

10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10

Getting into position and holding my arch was agony today my groin felt so painful and tight, had to foam roll and stretch it out after the first set and that helped a lot.

The weight itself felt explosive and fast and even though im still a long way from were i was its the first time that iv actually started to feel strong again.

Loads of foam rolling and stretching every night now.

Squat and deadlift tomorrow.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Getting into position and holding my arch was agony today my groin felt so painful and tight, had to foam roll and stretch it out after the first set and that helped a lot.*

You foam rolled and stretched out your groin? I....I....ummm.....ummm.....I have a picture in my mind......  hurrr hurrr....

joking aside though, I think you are doing a great job and I admire that. It's hard to keep going when there are things against you so good going mister!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> *Getting into position and holding my arch was agony today my groin felt so painful and tight, had to foam roll and stretch it out after the first set and that helped a lot.*
> 
> You foam rolled and stretched out your groin? I....I....ummm.....ummm.....I have a picture in my mind......  hurrr hurrr....
> 
> joking aside though, I think you are doing a great job and I admire that. It's hard to keep going when there are things against you so good going mister!


 Lol it's not a pleasant site 6ft4 near 20 stone starfish on the floor rolling back and forward wincing like a little girl.

Thank you I had a bad habit of spitting my dummy out and just not training but this time I'm just getting on with it and realising that something is better than nothing.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thazzmaboy.........

6'4, big and beefy starfishing....

View attachment 134539


Sorry for laughing but...but..... :lol: :lol: ...... :mellow:

:lol: :lol: ..


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 12-SEPTEMBER-2017*

*WEEK 2*

*SQUAT (5 x 5)*

100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5

*DEADLIFT (5 x 8)*

110kg x 8
110kg x 8
110kg x 8
110kg x 8
110kg x 8

I think iv overdone it slightly my groin is in absolute agony now it seemed to take a lot longer on my warm up sets to loosen off. I think im going to have to drop down the weight and work from 80kg - 90kg instead.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I feel your frustration mate but you just need to give your body time to heal up before you push on again


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I feel your frustration mate but you just need to give your body time to heal up before you push on again


 Yeah it feels like this has been going on for so long now


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 13-SEPTEMBER-2017*

*WEEK 2 *

*BARBELL ROWS (6 x 8)*

95kg x 8
95kg x 8
95kg x 8
95kg x 8
95kg x 8
95kg x 8

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (4 x 6)*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

*REAR DB FLYES (4 x 15)*

10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15

That was all for tonight i didnt fancy pushing to hard im noticing a few annoying little niggles creeping in so done the bare minimum and decided to foam roll and rest.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 14-SEPTEMBER-2017*

*BENCH PRESS*

70kg x 8
80kg x 3
90kg x 3
100kg x 1
110kg x 1
110kg x 1
110kg x 1
110kg x 1
110kg x 1
110kg x 1
110kg x 1
110kg x 1
110kg x 1
110kg x 1
110kg x 1
110kg x 1

*DB SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 8
10kg x 8
10kg x 8
10kg x 8

*EZ-BAR SKULL CRUSHERS*

30kg x 15
30kg x 15
30kg x 15
30kg x 15

Didn't stick to the plan today just wanted to get in and out sharpish at the minute i feel a bit undecided in what im doing training is going good and im feeling strong but something is feeling off.

Iv been having a look at some different bars mainly the angled football bar for a little difference in pressing and i think it has a bit more of a carry over for strongman also in the long run it will be better for my shoulders.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 18-SEPTEMBER-2017*

*WEEK 3*

*BENCH PRESS (7 x 4-6)*

110kg x 4
110kg x 4
110kg x 4
110kg x 4
110kg x 4
110kg x 4
110kg x 4 *(Video)*

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS (5 x 5)*

67.5kg x 5
67.5kg x 5
67.5kg x 5
67.5kg x 5
67.5kg x 5

*INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 8)*

32.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 8

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS (BW = 20 stone)*

BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 8)*

10kg x 8
10kg x 8
10kg x 8
10kg x 8


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 19-SEPTEMBER-2017*

*WEEK 3*

*SQUAT*

70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4

No were near the session i had planned but i had to call it there my groin, bad knee and shoulder just didnt want to play ball so opting for extra rest instead.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 20-SEPTEMBER-2017*

*SQUAT*

70kg x 5
70kg x 5
70kg x 5
80kg x 3
85kg x 2
90kg x 1
85kg x 3
90kg x 2
95kg x 1
90kg x 3
95kg x 2
100kg x 1
95kg x 3
100kg x 2
105kg x 1
100kg x 3
105kg x 2
110kg x 1

Decided to have another go at yesterdays session, i had to do a lot more stretching and warming up than usual.

I thought id do a wave loading style today all the weight moved fast but again its my groin thats the main issue.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 21-SEPTEMBER-2017*

*BENCH PRESS*

70kg x 3
80kg x 2
90kg x 1
80kg x 3
90kg x 2
100kg x 1
90kg x 3
100kg x 2
110kg x 1
100kg x 3
110kg x 2
120kg x 1
110kg x 3
120kg x 2
130kg x 1

*DB SIDE RAISES *

10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 25-SEPTEMBER-2017*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 30
70kg x 5

100kg x 8
105kg x 6
110kg x 4

102.5kg x 8
107.5kg x 6
112.5kg x 4

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

70kg x 5
70kg x 5
70kg x 5
70kg x 5
70kg x 5

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

32.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 8

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS*

BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES *

12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 26-SEPTEMBER-2017*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 10
70kg x 5

100kg x 7
105kg x 5
110kg x 3

102.5kg x 7
107.5kg x 5
112.5kg x 3

*DEADLIFT*

150kg x 2 
130kg x 1

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

Deadlifting is a no go the plan was 6 sets of 4 reps but after the initial pull they hurt my groin so bad even after dropping the weight i could feel it.

Im going to drop the deadlifting and try rack pulls from just below the knees if that still causes problems im going to drop them all together.

Squatting felt strong tonight and the 110kg x 3 was the most reps id done with that weight on my back in a long time, again the weight is more on the conservative side for the time being.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

No point hurting yourself trying to do something you cant right now mate. Work around your limitations and give your body time to heal.

I think if I was in your shoes, id not even try another dead-lift until the new year.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> No point hurting yourself trying to do something you cant right now mate. Work around your limitations and give your body time to heal.
> 
> I think if I was in your shoes, id not even try another dead-lift until the new year.


 Yeah they are getting dropped now mate but iv been testing rack pulls today and they feel good and pain free so im going to do these instead now.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 27-SEPTEMBER-2017*

*BARBELL ROWS *

90kg x 8
90kg x 8
90kg x 8
90kg x 8
90kg x 8

*RACK PULLS (Just below the knee)*

70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6

*SNATCH GRIP RACK PULLS (Just below the knee)*

70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

*DB REAR FLYES *

12.5kg x 12
12.5kg x 12
12.5kg x 12
12.5kg x 12

Kept the weight nice and low on the rack pulls to test how they felt and thankfully all is good so i will hammer these until after christmas.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 28-SEPTEMBER-2017*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 30
70kg x 5

100kg x 8
105kg x 6
110kg x 4

102.5kg x 8
107.5kg x 6
112.5kg x 4

*DB SHOULDER PRESS *

25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8

*CGBP*

70kg x 10
70kg x 10
70kg x 10
70kg x 10

*DB SIDE RAISES *

12.5kg x 10
12.5kg x 10
12.5kg x 10
12.5kg x 10

Hit the same weight and reps on bench press again so will start from the 2nd wave next week and add 2.5kg.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Today was a bad groin day i couldn't even plant my feet when on the bench especially when trying to flat bench its been really really painful.

I haven't done anything to aggravate it today its just been generally sore so decided to stretch and rest it instead.

It really is starting to drag on a bit now foam rolling, stretching and rest only help alleviate for a little while then it seems to hurt more.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Today was a bad groin day i couldn't even plant my feet when on the bench especially when trying to flat bench its been really really painful.
> 
> I haven't done anything to aggravate it today its just been generally sore so decided to stretch and rest it instead.
> 
> It really is starting to drag on a bit now foam rolling, stretching and rest only help alleviate for a little while then it seems to hurt more.


 that doesn't sound good mate, hope you've not done yourself some real damage. Perhaps its time to visit a physiotherapist


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> that doesn't sound good mate, hope you've not done yourself some real damage. Perhaps its time to visit a physiotherapist


 Im hoping not its only just come on a bit more painful today and i havent trained since Thursday, hopefully its just down to work picking up a bit more.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 03-OCTOBER-2017*

*BENCH PRESS*

70kg x 30
100kg x 2
90kg x 10
90kg x 8
90kg x 6
90kg x 4

Im starting to lack motivation now its all starting to get a little tedious with my groin.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

So after a couple of days sulking iv decided that im more or less done with squatting now iv gave it my best shot and iv plugged away at it but from a dodgy knee a groin strain and now a calf injury its just not working for me.

On a plus note iv found a nice small gym that doesnt get rammed full of little chavs in stringers and caps with a good weights room that i plan to use to train my legs.

Im still going predominantly to train for strength but i also plan to shift some weight also the likely hood of me competing again is slim which im happy with.

Back at it next week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 09-OCTOBER-2017*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 30
70kg x 5

90kg x 8
95kg x 6
100kg x 4

92.5kg x 8
97.5kg x 6
102.5kg x 4

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 10-OCTOBER-2017*

Finished from work early today so thought id go and check out the gym and see how it is.

They have some decent kit and its more than enough for what i need but id only use it for legs i much prefer my set up at home and once i can add to it i will eventually phase out the gym.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 11-OCTOBER-2017*

*LEG PRESS*

120kg x 20
120kg x 20
120kg x 20
120kg x 20

*LEG EXTENSIONS*

12 plates x 12
12 plates x 12
12 plates x 12
12 plates x 12

*LEG CURLS*

8 plates x 12
8 plates x 12
8 plates x 12
8 plates x 12
8 plates x 12
8 plates x 12

*CALF RAISES *

10 plates x 15
10 plates x 15
10 plates x 15
10 plates x 15

First leg session without squatting and it was good i enjoyed it and especially no groin pain.

One thing i did notice there is a big weakness in my hamstrings in comparison to the rest so that will give me something to work on.

Again the gym is good but definitely couldnt handle anymore than 2 days in there and definitely cant wait to get my own leg curl and leg press after christmas along with the cable attachment for my squat rack.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 16-OCTOBER-2017*

*BENCH PRESS (5 x 5)*

20kg x 20
70kg x 8

100kg x 5 - Paused reps
100kg x 5 - Paused reps
100kg x 5 - Paused reps
100kg x 5 - Paused reps
100kg x 5 - Paused reps

*MILITARY PRESS (5 x 5)*

60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5

*INCLINE DB PRESS (4 x 8-10)*

30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10

*DB SIDE RAISES (4 x 8-10)*

10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10

I could have gone a little heavier on the bench and military press i was expecting it to be a bit harder because the last couple sessions iv struggled with effort and motivation but it all felt really good and i actually felt strong and enjoyed it today.

Groin is definitely on the mend i still have some slight weakness there and the pain has more or less gone but im still only sticking with rack pulls until after Christmas then i will get the deadlifting back in.

I enjoyed doing the 5 x 5 and will stick with it for my main lifts.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 17-OCTOBER-2017*

*LEG PRESS *

120kg x 12
120kg x 12
120kg x 12
120kg x 12
120kg x 12

*LEG EXTENSIONS *

10 plates x 12
10 plates x 12
10 plates x 12
10 plates x 12

*LEG CURLS*

8 plates x 12
8 plates x 12
8 plates x 12
8 plates x 12

*CALF RAISES *

12 plates x 10
12 plates x 10
12 plates x 10
12 plates x 10

Groin felt good on leg press still not pushing the weight to soon though that will come with time. Leg curls are just horrible lol but the leg extensions dont feel great on my knees so im not to sure on these just yet.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 23-OCTOBER-2017*

*BENCH PRESS*

60kg x 8
90kg x 6

110kg x 5
110kg x 5
110kg x 5
110kg x 5
110kg x 5

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS (SMITH MACHINE - PLATE WEIGHT)*

60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5
60kg x 5

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

32.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 8
32.5kg x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES*

12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8

*CABLE FLYES *

10 plates x 15
10 plates x 15
10 plates x 15

*CABLE PRESS DOWNS*

10 plates x 30
11 plates x 25
12 plates x 20

Work took a turn last week and been absolutely swamped not finishing work until after 7 most days, this killed my knees especially my bad one.

Finished nice and relatively early today so decided to go to the gym and take advantage of a few of the cable machines.

I had my physio on Friday he worked out a few kinks in my back which helped massively for this week.

Body weight currently sitting at 19st 3lbs so its a drop in about 5lbs

Depending on tomorrows work it will either be back or legs.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 24-OCTOBER-2017*

*RACK PULLS*

110kg x 6
110kg x 6
110kg x 6
110kg x 6
110kg x 6

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

*BARBELL ROWS *

70kg x 10
70kg x 10
70kg x 10
70kg x 10

*REAR DB FLYES *

12.5kg x 10
12.5kg x 10
12.5kg x 10
12.5kg x 10

*EZ-BAR CURLS*

20kg x 30
22.5kg x 25
25kg x 20

I was a bit hesitant going into the rack pulls but my groin held up quite comfortably there was no pain just a little bit of tightness i will continue to build slowly from here. Same with the barbell rows there was no pain so i will continue to build up from there.

Legs tomorrow fingers crossed i can finish early enough to get to the gym failing that i might have to squat


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 25-OCTOBER-2017*

*LEG PRESS *

160kg x 15
160kg x 15
160kg x 15
160kg x 15
160kg x 15

*LEG EXTENSIONS*

7 plates x 30
8 plates x 25
9 plates x 20

*LEG CURLS*

7 plates x 30
8 plates x 25
9 plates x 20

*CALF RAISES*

7 plates x 30
8 plates x 25
9 plates x 20

Up to 160kg on the leg press, again theres no pain there but there is definitely a lot of tightness especially at the bottom of the lift so i think i need to do a bit of stretching and foam rolling to help increase that range of motion.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 26-OCTOBER-2017*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8

*CGBP (ANGLED FOOTBALL BAR)*

100kg x 6
100kg x 6
100kg x 6
100kg x 6
100kg x 6

*DB SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10

*CABLE FLYES *

4 plates x 15
4 plates x 15
4 plates x 15
4 plates x 15

Took advantage of finishing early so i could go to the gym and test out the angled football bar. It felt a bit awkward at first but after a couple sets it felt good, it hits the tris hard and no shoulder aches after.

I will look at getting one of these at some point next year as i think its a good bit of kit.

Back tomorrow then ill be back in the gym on Saturday to hit legs again.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 27-OCTOBER-2017*

*BARBELL ROWS*

70kg x 10
70kg x 10
70kg x 10
10kg x 10
70kg x 10

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

*DB REAR FLYES*

10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15

*REVERSE GRIP EZ-BAR CURLS*

25kg x 10
25kg x 10
25kg x 10
25kg x 10

Legs again tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 30-OCTOBER-2017*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 30
70kg x 8

110kg x 6
110kg x 6
110kg x 6
110kg x 6
110kg x 6

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

60kg x 6
60kg x 6
60kg x 6
60kg x 6
60kg x 6

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

32.5kg x 10
32.5kg x 10
32.5kg x 10
32.5kg x 10

*DB SIDE RAISES *

12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8

*INCLINE EZ-BAR SKULL CRUSHERS*

30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10

*CARDIO*

Spin bike x 20 minutes

Decided against legs on Saturday having a few little issues with my knee but the rest seems to have done it some good so should be good to go either tomorrow or Wednesday.

On the bench press and military press ill aim for 5 x 7 next week then once i hit the 5 x 8 ill up the weight then reset to 5 x 6.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 31-OCTOBER-2017*

*RACK PULLS *

120kg x 6
120kg x 6
120kg x 6
120kg x 6
120kg x 6

*BARBELL ROWS *

80kg x 10
80kg x 10
80kg x 10
80kg x 10
80kg x 10

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

*DB REAR FLYES *

12.5kg x 10
12.5kg x 10
12.5kg x 10
12.5kg x 10

*EZ-BAR CURLS*

30kg x 12
30kg x 12
30kg x 12
30kg x 12

Another comfortable session with the rack pulls and barbell rows so i can up the weight on them next week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 01-NOVEMBER-2017*

*LEG PRESS*

200kg x 15
200kg x 15
200kg x 15
200kg x 15
200kg x 15
200kg x 15

*LEG CURLS*

8 plates x 20
8 plates x 20
8 plates x 20
8 plates x 20
8 plates x 20

*LEG EXTENSIONS*

8 plates x 20
8 plates x 20
8 plates x 20
8 plates x 20
8 plates x 20

*CALF RAISES*

5 plates x 20
5 plates x 20
5 plates x 20
5 plates x 20
5 plates x 20

Again the weight felt comfortable but i will stick with that weight on the leg press and will build up to 6 x 20.

I will move up a plate on the rest of the machines.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 02-NOVEMBER-2017*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 30
70kg x 8

80kg x 7 *(up 1 rep from last week)*
80kg x 7
80kg x 7
80kg x 7
80kg x 7

*DB SHOULDER PRESS *

25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8
25kg x 8

*CGBP*

90kg x 10
90kg x 10
90kg x 10
90kg x 10

*DB SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10

*INCLINE EZ-BAR SKULL CRUSHERS*

35kg x 12
35kg x 12
35kg x 12
35kg x 12

Happy to increase the incline by a rep ill keep it at this weight and slowly work my way up to 10 reps then up the weight and drop it back to 6.

The session was hard iv noticed now that iv dropped calories and focused on getting my weight down that my strength has dipped a fraction.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> The session was hard iv noticed now that iv dropped calories and focused on getting my weight down that my strength has dipped a fraction.


 Keep plugging away buddy. In time your body will adapt and strength should begin to increase again.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Keep plugging away buddy. In time your body will adapt and strength should begin to increase again.


 Cheers mate, i think this is the first time iv gone nearly a full week and kept it clean lol i just need to up my cardio only done it once this week so want to try get it up to 3 times a week.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate, i think this is the first time iv gone nearly a full week and kept it clean lol i just need to up my cardio only done it once this week so want to try get it up to 3 times a week.


 When I cut calories I always experience a loss of strength initially but, given a short period of adaption, it soon starts to climb again albeit using higher reps. I wouldn't be gauging my strength on doubles or triples during a cut.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> When I cut calories I always experience a loss of strength initially but, given a short period of adaption, it soon starts to climb again albeit using higher reps. I wouldn't be gauging my strength on doubles or triples during a cut.


 Iv set myself rep goals i use a weight that i can get for 6 and stick with that for as long as it takes for me to get it for 10 reps with the exception of legs they need a lot more volume lol.

Out of curiosity what do you think of on rep ranges for hypertrophy always read a lot of conflicting info on it.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Iv set myself rep goals i use a weight that i can get for 6 and stick with that for as long as it takes for me to get it for 10 reps with the exception of legs they need a lot more volume lol.
> 
> Out of curiosity what do you think of on rep ranges for hypertrophy always read a lot of conflicting info on it.


 Well it depends on your viewpoint I suppose. Most people agree that lower reps (1-5) build strength whilst higher reps (6-12) build muscle.

IME I've never built a great deal of muscle when training exclusively in the higher rep range and, whilst I do build muscle training exclusively in the lower range, it's not a massive amount.

What works best for me is a combination of both. I like to do my powerlift in the 1-5 range, then a compound in the 6-8 range, then a final exercise in the 8-12 range. This approach easily build the must muscle tissue ime. I could go into the science of this but, to me, it's fairly simple. Exercise 1 builds explosive strength - nobody should be able to lift explosively for more than 5 reps. Exercise 2 works the muscle to it's point of natural failure. Exercise 3 pushes the muscle beyond that point and maximises the effects of the session.

Feed, rest, and repeat and you have the best environment for growth imo.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Well it depends on your viewpoint I suppose. Most people agree that lower reps (1-5) build strength whilst higher reps (6-12) build muscle.
> 
> IME I've never built a great deal of muscle when training exclusively in the higher rep range and, whilst I do build muscle training exclusively in the lower range, it's not a massive amount.
> 
> ...


 Makes a lot of sense mate im hoping working through the rep ranges will work even though im not going under 6 for the time being once all my niggles improve ill throw them back in, hopefully the years of heavy stuff in the past will help maintain what i have until i do add them back in.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Makes a lot of sense mate im hoping working through the rep ranges will work even though im not going under 6 for the time being once all my niggles improve ill throw them back in, hopefully the years of heavy stuff in the past will help maintain what i have until i do add them back in.


 Heavy is relative in the end. It's difficult for a guy like yourself who has benched 200kg to accept lesser weights as heavy but it is what it is.

It's no good going so heavy for 5 reps that you're constantly struggling with injuries. Even if you lift a weight for 5 reps that you could probably do for 8 reps explosively and with power, it will still give you most of the benefits of a heavier lift.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Heavy is relative in the end. It's difficult for a guy like yourself who has benched 200kg to accept lesser weights as heavy but it is what it is.
> 
> It's no good going so heavy for 5 reps that you're constantly struggling with injuries. Even if you lift a weight for 5 reps that you could probably do for 8 reps explosively and with power, it will still give you most of the benefits of a heavier lift.


 Iv well and truly learned my lesson when it comes to chasing numbers i want to get stronger but unless its a comp im not to worried about 1 rep max strength , dont get me wrong i will maybe test it every now and again. My main goal is to get to a comfortable weight i dont think sitting at 20 stone is needed especially if not competing.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 06-NOVEMBER-2017*

*BENCH PRESS *

20kg x 30
70kg x 12
110kg x 7 *(+1 rep from last week)*
110kg x 7
110kg x 7
110kg x 7
110kg x 7

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

60kg x 7 *(+ rep from last week)*
60kg x 7
60kg x 7
60kg x 7
60kg x 7

*INCLINE DB PRESS *

35kg x 8 *(+2.5kg from last week)*
35kg x 8
35kg x 8
35kg x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES *

12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8

*INCLINE EZ BAR SKULL CRUSHERS*

40kg x 10 
40kg x 10
40kg x 10
40kg x 10

I didn't fancy going on the spin bike tonight so decided as it was nice and cold outside id go for a jog. The route wasn't massive but it did take me about 25-30 minutes which considering im 19st 8lbs wasn't to bad going. Im not going to lie this was hard i need to work on getting my breathing into a rhythm im going to try and get another 2 forms of cardio sessions in this week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 07-NOVEMBER-2017*

*RACK PULLS*

120kg x 8 *(+2 reps from last week)*
120kg x 8
120kg x 8
120kg x 8
120kg x 8

*BARBELL ROWS*

80kg x 12 *(+2 reps from last week)*
80kg x 12
80kg x 12
80kg x 12

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6
BW(-20kg) x 6

*DB REAR FLYES *

12.5kg x 12
12.5kg x 12
12.5kg x 12
12.5kg x 12

*EZ-BAR CURLS*

30kg x 15 
30kg x 15
30kg x 15
30kg x 15

I will work up to 10 reps on the rack pulls then i can up the weight but i will up the weight on the barbell rows now and build it back up to 12 reps again.

Will get to the gym tomorrow for another leg session and depending how they feel after that i will try and get some cardio in.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> I didn't fancy going on the spin bike tonight so decided as it was nice and cold outside id go for a jog. The route wasn't massive but it did take me about 25-30 minutes which considering im 19st 8lbs wasn't to bad going. Im not going to lie this was hard i need to work on getting my breathing into a rhythm im going to try and get another 2 forms of cardio sessions in this week.


 Hats off to you mate. I wouldn't fancy that at all :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Hats off to you mate. I wouldn't fancy that at all :thumb


 lol cheers mate my body felt like i had ran a marathon but my heart felt like i had just been sprinting, borderline heart attack lol.

I will stick with it though it feels like it works more than if i was on the bike.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 08-NOVEMBER-2017*

*LEG PRESS*

80kg x 50
160kg x 20
220kg x 10
160kg x 25
160kg x 25
160kg x 25
160kg x 25

*LEG EXTENSIONS *

8 plates x 20
8 plates x 20
8 plates x 20

*LEG CURLS *

8 plates x 20
8 plates x 20
8 plates x 20

*CALF RAISES*

4 plates x 20
4 plates x 20
4 plates x 20

Started to get a bit of a bad chest hoping it dont lead to an infection but my youngest is off school with it so im sure its going to do its rounds.

My bad knee was giving me a few issues on the leg press so had to drop it down and up the reps.

Im not keen on training in the gym sometimes i find it hard to keep that motivation i definitely much prefer training in my garage.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

The only thing I'm losing is height lol.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good! It's about time more people were short like me.. :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Good! It's about time more people were short like me.. :thumb


 I'm not sure how tall you are but if they chopped of my legs would I still be taller lol.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm very very nearly 5'2 akshuleeeeeeeeeee.......ahem....


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Not looking like ill be getting much training done this week iv got a chest infection and its knocked me for 6, after carpet fitting the last thing i want to do is go out to the garage and train so im going to deload this week and hopefully it will have cleared enough by next Monday.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Not looking like ill be getting much training done this week iv got a chest infection and its knocked me for 6, after carpet fitting the last thing i want to do is go out to the garage and train so im going to deload this week and hopefully it will have cleared enough by next Monday.


 I know the feeling mate. Take it easy and hopefully you'll be sorted soon.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You got a chest infection, I got a baaaaaad cold, Ming has marble war wounds, BB has a streamer tooof and Gershwin has..spherical trouble (I think?)....we are like cripples corner...??...awwweee....ma boyyzzz....

hope u feel better soon mister....


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Things have been a bit hectic at work, father in law had a slight accident with a Stanley knife today on the inside of his right bicep.

I'll be back to training next week and I'm itching to get back.

Im going to do a 4 day upper lower split and on the off days I'll do some form of cardio.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhmiiiiiiiigaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwd!!?,

:w00t:

that looks eeeuuuwwwwww......poor FIL!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Things have been a bit hectic at work, father in law had a slight accident with a Stanley knife today on the inside of his right bicep.
> 
> I'll be back to training next week and I'm itching to get back.
> 
> ...


 Ouch

still, better him than you :blink:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Lol hes mad enough to be back in work today.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MONDAY - 27-NOVEMBER-2017

BENCHPRESS

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

BARBELL ROWS

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

DB SIDE RAISES

7.5kg x 12

7.5kg x 12

7.5kg x 12

Nothing special today 2 weeks away has knocked any strength i had also knocked my motivation a little. A couple of weeks should hopefully be good to go.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MONDAY - 04-DECEMBER-2017

PAUSED BOX SQUAT

70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8

DB SLDL

40kg x 12
40kg x 12
40kg x 12

CALF RAISES

40kg x 20
40kg x 20
40kg x 20

The christmas rush has kicked in at work now so finishing late for the next 3 weeks is going to be the norm.

I cant face going back to a comercial gym especially after a full day on my knees.

I wont be doing anything to crazy this week after 3 weeks off it will be mainly just getting over the doms, my routine will start next week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

TUESDAY - 05-DECEMBER-2017

BENCH PRESS

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

BARBELL ROWS

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

DB SIDE RAISES

7.5kg x 15

7.5kg x 15

7.5kg x 15

Cardio and core work tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Cardio and core work done i managed to maintain a reasonable pace for about 35 minutes which i guess for 19st 7lbs aint to bad, i still need to find a rythm with my breathing but again i think that will come with time.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

THURSDAY - 07-DECEMBER-2017

PAUSED BOX SQUATS

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

CALF RAISES

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

Knees are absolutely killing me after todays work so again nothing but the bare minimum.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

So no training this week im currently off work sick iv had a slice of toast since yesterday along with sickness.

3 of the kids are off school and 2 are on antibiotics.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> So no training this week im currently off work sick iv had a slice of toast since yesterday along with sickness.
> 
> 3 of the kids are off school and 2 are on antibiotics.


 Sounds like our house a month or so back. Started with the grandkids and swept through us all in a matter of days. Hope you all get well soon mate.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Sounds like our house a month or so back. Started with the grandkids and swept through us all in a matter of days. Hope you all get well soon mate.


 Cheers mate the only one not hit is my lass her immune system is hardcore.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> So no training this week im currently off work sick iv had a slice of toast since yesterday along with sickness.
> 
> 3 of the kids are off school and 2 are on antibiotics.


 Hope you all feel better soon. always depressing when the familys sick over Christmas.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hope you all feel better soon. always depressing when the familys sick over Christmas.


 Cheers mate hoping it passes quite quickly.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Take it easy mate, hope you're better in time for crimbo


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> So no training this week im currently off work sick iv had a slice of toast since yesterday along with sickness.
> 
> 3 of the kids are off school and 2 are on antibiotics.


 Welcome to the club mate I'm on day 4. Fvcking s**t haha


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

So after living on toast and the odd banana since Sunday i finally managed to have something decent to eat today.

Still not 100% but went back to work yesterday which just happened to be the longest day of my life and didnt finish until 9pm.

Not sure ill get any training in until we break up from work now late finishes look like there going to be the norm.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

What did you have mate?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> What did you have mate?


 2 chicken breasts in breadcrumbs lol.

I think im at the lightest iv been for a few months.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Lol, I was expecting something a little more glamorous. Still, love a bit of chicken. Craving a Kiev now mmmmm.

Hope you're felling better by crimbo big fella. Hope it doesn't affect your strength too much - I'm having a huge reality check at the moment in regards to strength.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there big fella, sorry to read you and fam are going through the wars, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that you maybe through the worst and will have good health over xmas.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Lol, I was expecting something a little more glamorous. Still, love a bit of chicken. Craving a Kiev now mmmmm.
> 
> Hope you're felling better by crimbo big fella. Hope it doesn't affect your strength too much - I'm having a huge reality check at the moment in regards to strength.


 Sorry for the late reply the chicken didnt stay down to long at the time lol but im finally over the worst of it now.

Yeah i know what you mean about the strength or lack of it when thr weight drops off, it sucks.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Hey there big fella, sorry to read you and fam are going through the wars, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that you maybe through the worst and will have good health over xmas.


 Thank you finally over the worst of it and so is the rest of the family. Just in time for christmas dinner lol.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, in quickly to wish you a merry Xmas. Hope you gave a lovely day with your fam. X


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Hey there, in quickly to wish you a merry Xmas. Hope you gave a lovely day with your fam. X


 And same to you merry Christmas x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Annnnnnnnnd yes! Me again.....soz! Happy new year buster. Best of everything to you and your ram in 2018. O xx


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Annnnnnnnnd yes! Me again.....soz! Happy new year buster. Best of everything to you and your ram in 2018. O xx


 Happy New Year flubs all the best for 2018. X


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Not going to lie it has not been the best start to the New Year the car decided that it no longer wanted to work, the piece of s**t has been a bottomless pit of money so spent the first day of the new year wiping out the bank account to buy a new car.

The extended break from training seems to be continuing but i will definitely be back to training next week, i think its been about 8 or 9 weeks since iv done any kind of continious training so doms are going to be awful the first week.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Happy New Year !

Nevertheless , I've been reading your log and I always wanted to say that I admire the consistency and will to train on your own like that . Too many things would distract me

I could never do that I think

all the best


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Not going to lie it has not been the best start to the New Year the car decided that it no longer wanted to work, the piece of s**t has been a bottomless pit of money so spent the first day of the new year wiping out the bank account to buy a new car.
> 
> The extended break from training seems to be continuing but i will definitely be back to training next week, i think its been about *8 or 9 weeks since iv done any kind of continious training so doms are going to be awful the first week.*


 LOL I only had about a month off and after only two workouts (more like 1 and a half) I am in a world of pain. You'll soon get back into the swing of it :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL I only had about a month off and after only two workouts (more like 1 and a half) I am in a world of pain. You'll soon get back into the swing of it :thumb


 Lol looking forward to the leg doms the most esprcially when it comes to carpet fitting.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Happy New Year !
> 
> Nevertheless , I've been reading your log and I always wanted to say that I admire the consistency and will to train on your own like that . Too many things would distract me
> 
> ...


 Happy new year

Thank you hopefully i can be a bit more consistent this year i was a bit hit or miss towards the end.

I much prefer training at home on my own, dont get me wrong there is plenty of benefits training in a gym with plenty of variety but i feel i can do what i need to and have learned that sticking with basics is best.

Good luck with your goals in 2018.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Winter bulk is still going strong lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Chocolate puddinnnnnnnnnnnnnng....yaaaassssssssssssssss!!

Cough.....I mean, step AWAY from the puddings mister!

:whistling: yumyumyumyumyum


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Chocolate puddinnnnnnnnnnnnnng....yaaaassssssssssssssss!!
> 
> Cough.....I mean, step AWAY from the puddings mister!
> 
> :whistling: yumyumyumyumyum


 Lol thats the winter bulk officially over so no more chocolate puddings for a while.

Back to training this week cant wait for the doms.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 08-JANUARY-2018*

*BENCH PRESS *

70kg x 9
70kg x 9
70kg x 9
70kg x 9
70kg x 9

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 4
BW(-20kg) x 4
BW(-20kg) x 4
BW(-20kg) x 4
BW(-20kg) x 4

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

40kg x 5
40kg x 5
40kg x 5
40kg x 5
40kg x 5

*DB ROWS*

25kg x 6
25kg x 6
25kg x 6
25kg x 6

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

15kg x 10
15kg x 10
15kg x 10
15kg x 10

*BARBELL ROWS *

70kg x 10
70kg x 10
70kg x 10
70kg x 10

*DB SIDE RAISES*

7.5kg x 15
7.5kg x 15
7.5kg x 15

First session of 2018 and first session in a very long time so the weights reflect that.

With the exception of pull ups which were s**t the weights were just enough to get the blood flowing and brace myself for doms.

My shoulders and elbows feel a little bit creaky but my knees feel good the break seems to have done them some good.

Iv got a bench and squat routine that im following hopefully 2018 will be a bit better than 2017 and i can stay a bit more consistent.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

That was a good first session back mate. :thumb

shame you wont be able to raise your arms high enough to comb your hair in the morning. :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> That was a good first session back mate. :thumb
> 
> shame you wont be able to raise your arms high enough to comb your hair in the morning. :lol:


 Lmao im more worried that i wont be able to get my hands back far enough to squat then thats when the fun doms kick in you cant beat a good week of leg doms.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 09-JANUARY-2018*

*SQUAT *

70kg x 9
70kg x 9
70kg x 9
70kg x 9
70kg x 9

*DEADLIFT*

110kg x 3
110kg x 3
110kg x 3
110kg x 3
110kg x 3

*CALF RAISES *

70kg x 15
70kg x 15
70kg x 15

Very late session tonight started training about 8.

After not squatting for so long it took me a couple of sets to get my technique sorted and even then it was still s**t lol im sure this is going to be the longest lift to improve as its always been my worst lift.

I knew my legs were fatigued when they started to tremble as i went to grab the bar for deadlifts lol.

Overall not a bad session and again weights are still in the pitiful stage but on a plus my knee and groin held up quite comfortably, touch wood its stays that way for as long as possible.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> *TUESDAY - 09-JANUARY-2018*
> 
> *SQUAT *
> 
> ...


 How are you finding the stairs today?

:lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> How are you finding the stairs today?
> 
> :lol:


 Lol not as bad as i was expecting my upper body is in bits and im sure tomorrow will be D-Day for leg doms its always the 2nd day


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 10-JANUARY-2018*

*Cardio:*

Done my run which wasn't to bad considering i haven't done it in so long.
I managed to maintain a good steady pace and for the most i managed to regulate my breathing until the end once i was really fatigued but there is a mountain of room for improvement.
Will repeat again saturday.

Done some core work which i have neglected in the past and between each set i done some band work for my shoulders.

Weighed myself today and looks like my winter bulk was a bit of a fail i weighed in at 18st 12lbs which is the lightest iv been in a very long time but if i let my appetite get the better of me im sure that will shoot back up.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 11-JANUARY-2018*

*BENCH PRESS*

80kg x 7
80kg x 7
80kg x 7
80kg x 7
80kg x 7
80kg x 7

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 3
BW(-20kg) x 3
BW(-20kg) x 3
BW(-20kg) x 3

*SEATED DB SHOULDER PRESS*

17.5kg x 10
17.5kg x 10
17.5kg x 10
17.5kg x 10

*BARBELL ROWS*

80kg x 10
80kg x 10
80kg x 10
80kg x 10

*BODYWEIGHT DIPS*

BW x 3
BW x 3

*DB ROWS*

40kg x 6
40kg x 6
40kg x 6
40kg x 6

Another late session after a long day but dragged myself out and got it done.

Im dropping the body weight dips they dont agree with my shoulder so will find an alternative.

Again not pushing stupid weights just continuing a nice slow return.

Squats tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> *THURSDAY - 11-JANUARY-2018*
> 
> *BENCH PRESS*
> 
> ...


 I apologise in advance if I'm "trying to teach my grandmother how to suck eggs", but have you played with your form when dipping?

I am guessing you have a wide grip with your elbows flared out to the side and your head forward in front of your shoulders. If that's true I believe it might be worth trying to narrow your grip, tuck your elbows into your body and try to stay as erect as possible in the decent of the dip.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I apologise in advance if I'm "trying to teach my grandmother how to suck eggs", but have you played with your form when dipping?
> 
> I am guessing you have a wide grip with your elbows flared out to the side and your head forward in front of your shoulders. If that's true I believe it might be worth trying to narrow your grip, tuck your elbows into your body and try to stay as erect as possible in the decent of the dip.


 Not at all mate iv got them handles that go into the squat rack its a narrow grip.

The problem is my right shoulder / long head bicep i injured it and since its healed certain movements hurt. When i press with db's i have to use a slight neutral grip.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Not at all mate iv got them handles that go into the squat rack its a narrow grip.
> 
> The problem is my right shoulder / long head bicep i injured it and since its healed certain movements hurt. When i press with db's i have to use a slight neutral grip.


 that's odd then that a neutral grip when pressing upwards elevates the problem but a neutral grip when pressing down exacerbates the problem!

I have a similar thing, my right shoulder hates incline dumbbell press but flat press and overhead press are both fine :confused1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> that's odd then that a neutral grip when pressing upwards elevates the problem but a neutral grip when pressing down exacerbates the problem!
> 
> I have a similar thing, my right shoulder hates incline dumbbell press but flat press and overhead press are both fine :confused1:


 It weird at its worst i couldnt even raise my right arm to the front without it being a struggle, i had to bring my arm up to the side to grip the bar when doing military press.

I do a lot of band stuff between sets when bench pressing now which has helped a lot but still some movements are just a bit awkward or painful which is a shame because i used to be good at dips.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 12-JANUARY-2018*

*SQUAT *

80kg x 7
80kg x 7
80kg x 7
80kg x 7
80kg x 7
80kg x 7

*CALF RAISES *

80kg x 15
80kg x 15
80kg x 15
80kg x 15

Second squat session of the week and again nothing heavy still trying to nail my technique while slowly pushing my knee and groin. Things felt a little tight on the first set especially my groin but all eased off. Will focus on a bit of stretching and mobility work to hopefully improve things.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Weight has gone back up which im not to surprised about after all the eating iv been doing lol.

I have started tracking my calories now though my first goal is to get to 19st.

I will do weekly weigh ins to keep track.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 15-JANUARY-2018*

*BENCH PRESS *

90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 4
BW(-20kg) x 4
BW(-20kg) x 4
BW(-20kg) x 4

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

50kg x 5
50kg x 5
50kg x 5
50kg x 5
50kg x 5

*ONE ARM DB ROWS*

45kg x 6
45kg x 6
45kg x 6
45kg x 6

*INCLINE DB PRESS *

20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 10

*BARBELL ROWS*

80kg x 12
80kg x 12
80kg x 12
80kg x 12

*DB SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 8
10kg x 8
10kg x 8

Definitely enjoying the extra rest with only lifting 4 days a week instead of the 6 but i will say the upper sessions can drag on a little bit mainly because im following a bench routine with some sessions wanting 7 or 8 working sets.

Squatting and deadlifting tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 16-JANUARY-2018*

*SQUAT *

90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5

*DEADLIFT *

120kg x 4
120kg x 4
120kg x 4
120kg x 4
120kg x 4

*CALF RAISES*

90kg x 15
90kg x 15
90kg x 15

Squatting actually felt comfortable and fast today so im thinking the changes to my set up could be working.

My knee felt good there was no pain but i will still keep the weights slightly lower and keep the build up a lot longer.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

No cardio tonight focused mainly on band rehab and flexibility stuff.

2 more training sessions to go and back in to the osteo Friday which i think my elbows will appreciate.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

First of many Osteo sessions for 2018 and boy did i need it.

Worked on my shoulders and in particular my elbows which have taken a beating the last couple of weeks.

Finished my training this week, made a few changes to the layout and ready to jump into full training Monday.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 22-JANUARY-2018*

*BENCH PRESS *

75kg x 9
75kg x 9
75kg x 9
75kg x 9
75kg x 9

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

55kg x 5
55kg x 5

*DB SIDE RAISES *

10kg x 8
10kg x 8
10kg x 8
10kg x 8

Had to stop the military press as this was hurting my elbow, i done a quick test with the DB's and as long as i use a neutral grip it doesnt hurt it so i'll stick with dumbells for overhead stuff for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 23-JANUARY-2018*

*SQUAT*

75kg x 9
75kg x 9
75kg x 9
75kg x 9
75kg x 9

*DEADLIFT*

140KG x 3
140KG x 3
140KG x 3
140kg x 3
140kg x 3

*REAR DB FLYES*

10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15
10kg x 15

I decided against doing pull ups tonight mainly playing it safe to allow my elbow a bit longer to rest.

I kept the weight the same on deadlifts as im trying to make a few technique changes which are taking a few sessions to become natural but hopefully it will pay off in the long run.

My new squat technique is coming along slowly but surely still trying to make sure i dont rush the reps i keep them under control the whole time.

Cardio tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY 24-JANUARY-2018*

Done my cardio and flexibility work tonight.

Im not going to lie after a long day and with the weather the way it is it took a lot for me to drag myself out but i got it done.

Im finding it easier to get my pace now and definitely feel like im slowly getting faster well as fast as someone can be at 19st+ lol.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I feel your pain. I very nearly skivved off my MA class due to weather. Had to run in house, drop bags and drive straight there in case my bottom hit the sofa and refused to move! Haha....I was glad I went in the end as it was a great class, hard but great...AND....I feel very saintly now.. :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> I feel your pain. I very nearly skivved off my MA class due to weather. Had to run in house, drop bags and drive straight there in case my bottom hit the sofa and refused to move! Haha....I was glad I went in the end as it was a great class, hard but great...AND....I feel very saintly now.. :lol:


 Lol it always feels good after its that struggle to convince yourself to do it in the first place.

Good on you for getting it done aswell


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 25-JANUARY-2018*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

70kg x 5
70kg x 5
70kg x 5
70kg x 5
70kg x 5

*INCLINE DB FLYES*

10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10

*DB SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 10
10kg x 10 
10kg x 10

Kept the pressing to a minimum again to give my elbow a rest. The pressing wasnt painful but i could feel it niggling slightly.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 29-JANUARY-2018*

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

20kg x 12
20kg x 12
20kg x 12
20kg x 12

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8

*PUSH UPS*

x 10
x 10
x 10
x 10

*DB SIDE RAISES*

7.5kg x 12
7.5kg x 12
7.5kg x 12
7.5kg x 12

Pressing with a bar is out for the next couple of weeks both my elbows are in bits at the minute but only with a bar if I use dbs and keep a neutral grip theres no pain.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

This week has been a complete disaster the germ factories that are children have managed to infect me with something which has caused me to be ill all week and along with work i didnt have the energy to train.

I suppose one positive its gave my elbows a good rest but theres still a lingering pain, not as bad as it has been but its still there.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 05-FEBRUARY-2018*

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

25kg x 12
25kg x 12
25kg x 12
25kg x 12

*SEATED DB SHOULDER PRESS*

17.5kg x 12
17.5kg x 12
17.5kg x 12
17.5kg x 12

*PUSH UPS*

x 10
x 10
x 10
x 10

*DB SIDE RAISES*

5kg x 15
5kg x 15
5kg x 15
5kg x 15

Done a quick tester on the bench press and its safe to say my elbows the right one in particular are still not ready for pressing with a bar just yet.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I know its hard to be patient mate but the last thing you want to do is go and agitate your elbow and delay your recovery.

Hope your family have all recovered from the cooties that your little darlings brought home.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know its hard to be patient mate but the last thing you want to do is go and agitate your elbow and delay your recovery.
> 
> Hope your family have all recovered from the cooties that your little darlings brought home.


 Lol all the little demons are better now thankfully.

Im happy sticking with db's for the next couple of weeks. Im starting to move away from just strength training the amount of injuries accumulated over the years and the constant niggles that keep returning has made me realise its not fun anymore. Higher reps, fake tan and Speedos here i come lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 06-FEBRUARY-2018*

*SQUAT*

70kg x 12
70kg x 12
70kg x 12
70kg x 12

*DB SLDL*

17.5kg x 12
17.5kg x 12
17.5kg x 12
17.5kg x 12

*CALF RAISES*

70kg x 20
70kg x 20
70kg x 20
70kg x 20


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol all the little demons are better now thankfully.
> 
> Im happy sticking with db's for the next couple of weeks. Im starting to move away from just strength training the amount of injuries accumulated over the years and the constant niggles that keep returning has made me realise its not fun anymore. Higher reps, fake tan and Speedos here i come lol.


 flippin' 'eck! as we say ooop north! I have an image in my mind now...I.....I.....may need therapy.. :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> flippin' 'eck! as we say ooop north! I have an image in my mind now...I.....I.....may need therapy.. :lol:


 Not sure if thats a compliment lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 12-FEBRUARY-2018*

*BENCH PRESS*

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

*SEATED DB SHOULDER PRESS *

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

*DB SIDE RAISES*

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

First time iv been able to bench press pain free for a couple of weeks now so weight was low and volume was high I think in bodybuilding circles that's called the pump or the burn lol.

I'm actually enjoying the lighter loads especially not having any niggling pains were I usually have them.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> First time iv been able to bench press pain free for a couple of weeks now so weight was low and volume was high I think in bodybuilding circles that's called the pump or the burn lol.
> 
> I'm actually enjoying the lighter loads especially not having any niggling pains were I usually have them.


 :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 13-FEBRUARY-2018*

*SQUAT*

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

*DB SLDL*

25kg x 12 *(Weight each hand)*

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

*CALF RAISES *

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

*-----Super set with-----*

*BODY WEIGHT CALF RAISES*

x 20

x 20

x 20

x 20

This was quite sickly to be honest not done so many reps on squatting in so long lol, my knee felt quite comfortable again the weights nothing to brag about but it gives me something to build on.

I did try some lunges but after 4-5 reps my knee was starting to hurt so they wont be returning.

No lifting tomorrow but ill be doing some cardio before deadlifts on Thursday.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cardio before deadlifts? Whooaaahhhhh.....sounds scary. I wouldn't make it if I did that, would face plant over the bar on first lift if I did cardio first...


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Cardio before deadlifts? Whooaaahhhhh.....sounds scary. I wouldn't make it if I did that, would face plant over the bar on first lift if I did cardio first...


 lol cardio is the day before not on the same day I think I would also face plant or potentially have heart failure.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol cardio is the day before not on the same day I think I would also face plant or potentially have heart failure.


 Aaahhhhhhhh.........phew! I was just thinking maybe I should man up and try that to see how it went....you saved me.... :lol: .......


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Aaahhhhhhhh.........phew! I was just thinking maybe I should man up and try that to see how it went....you saved me.... :lol: .......


 you could try it and let me know how you get on if you survive I might need to be the one that mans up and try It lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 15-FEBRUARY-2018*

*DEADLIFT*

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 4

BW(-20kg) x 4

BW(-20kg) x 4

BW(-20kg) x 4

*BARBELL ROWS*

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

*DB REAR FLYES*

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

I slowed the tempo right down on the pull ups and really focused on getting my form right.

Today was the first day on deadlift that my new setup felt good ill slowly build from here using 5x5.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 16-FEBRUARY-2018*

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

*PUSH UPS*

x 10

x 10

x 10

x 10

*DB SIDE RAISES*

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

All building nice and slow hopefully by Christmas ill be shifting some respectable numbers.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I can't believe you mentioned the C word already!

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!

go and stand in the corner right now! Ten minutes facing the wall.....


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> I can't believe you mentioned the C word already!
> 
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!
> 
> go and stand in the corner right now! Ten minutes facing the wall.....


 lol I deeply apologise what I meant to say was by December ill hopefully be shifting some respectable numbers.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 17-FEBRUARY-2018*

*SQUAT*

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

*DB SLDL*

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

*CALF RAISES*

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

*-----Super set with-----*

*BW CALF RAISES*

x 15

x 15

x 15

x15


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Only started tracking calories on Wednesday and dropped 4lbs but thats usually the case in the beggining so using this as my starting point with a weekly weigh in on either Friday or Saturday.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Only started tracking calories on Wednesday and dropped 4lbs but thats usually the case in the beggining so using this as my starting point with a weekly weigh in on either Friday or Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 150777
> 
> ...


 You don't look like your carrying that much body fat mate, and what there is is almost all on your waist.

It took me two/ three months to start seeing real changes when I dieted the first time. I don't think you will have to wait that long.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> You don't look like your carrying that much body fat mate, and what there is is almost all on your waist.
> 
> It took me two/ three months to start seeing real changes when I dieted the first time. I don't think you will have to wait that long.


 cheers mate, Iv always carried it around my stomach have done for ever since I started my bulk 8 years ago lol fingers crossed nothing breaks in that time lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 19-FEBRUARY-2018*

*DEADLIFT *

130kg x 5 *(+10kg from last session)*

130kg x 5

130kg x 5

130kg x 5

130kg x 5

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 5 *(+1 rep from last session)*

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

*DB ROWS*

45kg x 6

45kg x 6

45kg x 6

45kg x 6

*REAR FLYES*

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

*EZ-BAR CURLS*

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 20-FEBRUARY-2018*

*BENCH PRESS*

75kg x 10

75kg x 10

75kg x 10

75kg x 10

75kg x 10

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

27.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

27.5kg x 10

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

*SIDE RAISES *

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

5kg x 15


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 21-FEBRUARY-2018*

*Cardio -* managed to complete the run in about 30 minutes, pace is getting slightly faster and managed a sprint finish - well to me it felt like a sprint finish but to someone watching it might have looked like a fast walk lol.

Tomorrow is squatting again.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 22-FEBRUARY-2018*

*SQUAT*

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

*CALF RAISES*

80kg x 20

80kg x 20

80kg x 20

*-----Super Set With-----*

*BW CALF RAISES*

x 20

x 20

x 20

Didn't grease my knees with voltoral this morning so they were a bit tender going into this session.

Still don't get it this weight isn't heavy and if I was to bench it id feel comfortable yet put it across my shoulders it feels like a ton weight that could crush me.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> if I was to bench it id feel comfortable yet put it across my shoulders it feels like a ton weight that could crush me


 It's a mental thing mate. If it could crush you then you wouldn't be repping away for multiple sets with it :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I get that with squats as well . Any other exercise I dont mind trying to add weight and giving it a go

@Mingster is right . Its purely mental ( so am I :thumb )

x


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

anna1 said:


> I get that with squats as well . Any other exercise I dont mind trying to add weight and giving it a go
> 
> @Mingster is right . Its purely mental ( so am I :thumb )
> 
> x


 I like the feeling that I might be crushed. It sharpens the mind.

I love heavy Squats


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mingster said:


> I like the feeling that I might be crushed. It sharpens the mind.
> 
> I love heavy Squats


 I imagine your survival instincts kick in haha

it is the most challenging movement for me


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

anna1 said:


> I imagine your survival instincts kick in haha
> 
> it is the most challenging movement for me


 The more challenging the better in my book.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mingster said:


> The more challenging the better in my book.


 True that !

I was coincidentally thinking this week that my squats are not improving precisely because I have been so reluctant with them .

Its all about putting your mind to it


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> It's a mental thing mate. If it could crush you then you wouldn't be repping away for multiple sets with it :thumbup1:


 Lol that is a fair point i just find it an awkward lift but even more so this time round iv squated 220kg natural so this really shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

anna1 said:


> I get that with squats as well . Any other exercise I dont mind trying to add weight and giving it a go
> 
> @Mingster is right . Its purely mental ( so am I :thumb )
> 
> x


 I have stupidly long legs so it takes a lot of work for it to feel natural i would say it was biomechanics but if that was the case then i shouldnt be good at bench press lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I like the feeling that I might be crushed. It sharpens the mind.
> 
> I love heavy Squats


 Lol no sure you would get that with my 80kg.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> I have stupidly long legs so it takes a lot of work for it to feel natural i would say it was biomechanics but if that was the case then i shouldnt be good at bench press lol.


 You are probably right .

It should be more natural for someone with "stockier" legs and much less taxing

x


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 23-FEBRUARY-2018*

*DEADLIFT *

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

*BARBELL ROWS*

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Weekly weigh in :

Start: 19st 1lb

Week 1: 18st 9lb

Not expecting it to shift over night and cant really see to much difference but been tracking calories all week.

P.S.

I cannot take a decent pic


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 24-FEBRUARY-2018*

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

*DB SHOULDER PRESS *

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

*INCLINE DB FLYES*

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

*DB SIDE RAISES *

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

5kg x 15


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 26-FEBRUARY-2018*

*BENCH PRESS *

20kg x 30

70kg x 6

90kg x 6

90kg x 6

90kg x 6

90kg x 6

90kg x 6

*INCLINE DB PRESS *

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

*DB SHOULDER PRESS *

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES *

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

5kg x 15


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 27-FEBRUARY-2018*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 20

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

*CALF RAISES *

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

*GOOD MORNINGS*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

The cold has been playing havoc with my crap knee today its been very painful, I was hoping my new knee sleeves had arrived but my luck wasn't in today so just kept the volume low and used a very slow tempo.

Cardio tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SUNDAY - 04-MARCH-2018*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 30

70kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES *

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

First day back to training since Tuesday I'm going to be busy tomorrow so not sure I'm going to have time to train so got it in today instead,

Diet has been a little slack this week so back to tracking calories tomorrow and will get a little bit of cardio in tomorrow aswell.

I will take progress pics every 2 weeks but weigh in every week to keep track.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks like cuts going well buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Looks like cuts going well buddy :thumbup1:


 Cheers mate its not as hard as I thought it was going to be maybe that's because its early days and it drops off quite easily in the beginning.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate its not as hard as I thought it was going to be maybe that's because its early days and it drops off quite easily in the beginning.


 Yeah it will at first but same concept applies like I mentioned.

Always have a cheat meal/day once a week once especially once weight loss starts slowing, the people who struggle with getting low bf is when they're too focused on the diet and under eating everyday of the week.

Keep it up mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Yeah it will at first but same concept applies like I mentioned.
> 
> Always have a cheat meal/day once a week once especially once weight loss starts slowing, the people who struggle with getting low bf is when they're too focused on the diet and under eating everyday of the week.
> 
> Keep it up mate :thumbup1:


 Cheers mate definitely got my cheat meal in there keeps the chocolate addiction at bay lol.

When your tracking your calories do you get close to all your required macros some days I can get within a gram or two of carbs and fats but not protein or vice versa.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate definitely got my cheat meal in there keeps the chocolate addiction at bay lol.
> 
> When your tracking your calories do you get close to all your required macros some days I can get within a gram or two of carbs and fats but not protein or vice versa.


 Typically I hit protein as priority, fat and carbs aren't as important I just get them close long as total calories adds up.

Depends on your goals I want to maintain my mass as a priority so protein is the most important.

With carrying more bf and basing protein off body weight it is going to be higher than is necessary for your mass, so getting it somewhat close will be fine long as total cals adds up.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Typically I hit protein as priority, fat and carbs aren't as important I just get them close long as total calories adds up.
> 
> Depends on your goals I want to maintain my mass as a priority so protein is the most important.
> 
> With carrying more bf and basing protein off body weight it is going to be higher than is necessary for your mass, so getting it somewhat close will be fine long as total cals adds up.


 Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

TUESDAY - 06-MARCH-2018

SQUAT

20kg x 10
70kg x 5
80kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5

DB SLDL

30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8

CALF RAISES

120kg x 8
120kg x 8
120kg x 8
120kg x 8

SPLIT SQUAT

BW x 8
BW x 8

Finally got to test out my new knee sleeves and have to say I'm more than happy with them its the first time iv actually been able to squat without any discomfort and my knee felt stable and secure the whole time.

Split squats were hard and will slowly increase them until I can hit 4 sets then will introduce weight once I feel more stable.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice one mate. I cant tell from the video, which sleeves did you go for in the end?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice one mate. I cant tell from the video, which sleeves did you go for in the end?


 Went for the Cerberus strength ones and I have to say they are by far the best iv used out of all the ones iv purchased in the past.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Went for the Cerberus strength ones and I have to say they are by far the best iv used out of all the ones iv purchased in the past.


 Nice, did you go for a tight fit, or did you get them large enough to wear comfortably for the whole workout ?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice, did you go for a tight fit, or did you get them large enough to wear comfortably for the whole workout ?


 I went for a comfortable fit mate and they offer more support than I expected. Going to get the elbow sleeves aswell.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 08-MARCH-2018*

*DEADLIFT *

20kg x 15

70kg x 8

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

*BAND ASSISTED WIDE NEUTRAL GRIP PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

*DB ROWS*

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

*DB REAR FLYES*

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

I had to lower the weights slightly Iv pulled something in my side just below my ribs at work, fortunately it doesn't feel to serious I was just airing on the side of caution.

Deadlifts with my new set up are feeling a lot more natural and fast.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

My youngest found my old strongman trophy lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 09-MARCH-2018*

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

20kg x 15

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

*CGBP*

80kg x 6

80kg x 6

80kg x 6

80kg x 6

*DB SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Weekly weigh in:

Start: 19st 1lb

Week 1: 18st 9lb

Week 3: 18st 7lb

Again struggle witht the snaps lol but i can definitley feel a difference.

Epic cheat meal on the cards tonight iv been on the ball all week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 10-MARCH-2018*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 15

70kg x 8

92.5kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

*DB SLDL*

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

*CALF RAISES*

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

*SPLIT SQUAT*

BW x 9

BW x 9

Today was a slog felt tired today but dragged myself out and got it done. Slight increase in weight and my knee again held up pain free.

Cheat meal tonight - Dominoes mmmmmm lol

Rest tomorrow and then deadlifts Monday.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 12-MARCH-2018*

*DEADLIFT*

20kg x 20

70kg x 5

125kg x 5

125kg x 5

125kg x 5

125kg x 5

125kg x 5

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

*DB ROWS*

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

*DB REAR FLYES*

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

5kg x 15

5kg x 15


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@Stephen9069 can definitely see the diffence already buddy. :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> @Stephen9069 can definitely see the diffence already buddy. :thumbup1:


 Cheers mate looking forward to see the progress after 6 months.


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

Looking good bud.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Damo1980 said:


> Looking good bud.


 cheers mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 13-MARCH-2018*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 30

70kg x 5

90kg x 5

102.5kg x 5

102.5kg x 5

102.5kg x 5

102.5kg x 5

102.5kg x 5

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 9

10kg x 9

10kg x 9

10kg x 9


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 14-MARCH-2018*

*SQUAT *

20kg x 10

70kg x 8

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

*FRONT SQUAT*

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

*DB SLDL*

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

*CALF RAISES *

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

120kg x 8


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 15-MARCH-2018*

No training today just rest and a bit of stretching.

I will be deadlifting tomorrow.

My lass fancied trying a bit of deadlifting tonight she hasn't done any kind of training in nearly a year and she managed a 90kg deadlift at 63kg bodyweight.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> *THURSDAY - 15-MARCH-2018*
> 
> No training today just rest and a bit of stretching.
> 
> ...


 WAT?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

anna1 said:


> WAT?


 Shes naturally quite strong she just missed the 100kg she couldnt get it past her knees.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Shes naturally quite strong she just missed the 100kg she couldnt get it past her knees.


 God damn . What am I doing wrong haha

that is pretty impressive actually


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 16-MARCH-2018*

*DEADLIFT *

70kg x 10

90kg x 8

120kg x 5

140kg x 3

140kg x 3

140kg x 3

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 6

BW(-20kg) x 6

BW(-20kg) x 6

BW(-20kg) x 6

*DB ROWS *

32.5kg x 6

32.5kg x 6

32.5kg x 6

32.5kg x 6

*DB REAR FLYES*

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Weekly weigh in:

Start: 19st 1lb

Week 1: 18st 9lb

Week 3: 18st 7lb

Week 4: 18st 6lb

Another pound down which is all progress and still managing to build on my strength.

Will take another progress pic next week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 19-MARCH-2018*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 30

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

32.5kg x 9

32.5kg x 9

32.5kg x 9

32.5kg x 9

*DB SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

Had to lower the weight on the barbell movements I had a little slip on some winding stairs today and manage to bang my elbow on the way down so its a little tender at the minute. The weights comfortable and will continue to build from here while my elbow heals up.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Noice one Stephen, apart from the elbow of course, sooooooo sore, an elbow smack, made me wince to even read that. Great news about your wife lifting...goooooo mrs Stephen! Whooooo hoooooooooo......


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Noice one Stephen, apart from the elbow of course, sooooooo sore, an elbow smack, made me wince to even read that. Great news about your wife lifting...goooooo mrs Stephen! Whooooo hoooooooooo......


 lol thank you Flubs it did hurt and was very loud theres not much room especially being my size, I cant just walk it off looking cool when Iv shaken the pictures and fittings off the wall lol.

Hopefully she sticks at it, once she gets into it shes happy its just starting the process again especially as shes so hectic.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

in ...

Top work mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SQUAT*

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

97.5kg x 5

97.5kg x 5

97.5kg x 5

97.5kg x 5

97.5kg x 5

*FRONT SQUAT*

72.5kg x 6

72.5kg x 6

72.5kg x 6

72.5kg x 6

*CALF RAISES*

72.5kg x 15

72.5kg x 15

72.5kg x 15

Weight is slowly creeping up on squat and again another pain free session in my knee. This slow build up seems to be working well my technique is feeling a lot better.

Rest tomorrow with deadlifts on Thursday.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

The-Real-Deal said:


> in ...
> 
> Top work mate :thumbup1:


 Cheers mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Deadddddlifffffffftssss.....ahem....cough.....ummm....oop? Did I type that out loud perchance? Love dreads...I mean deads...I'm on them in the morning myself, followed by a nice ickle glute sess.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Deadddddlifffffffftssss.....ahem....cough.....ummm....oop? Did I type that out loud perchance? Love dreads...I mean deads...I'm on them in the morning myself, followed by a nice ickle glute sess.


 lol im a little hit or miss with my deads I used to love them and they were one of my best lifts as for glutes its not a lift I really focus on lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 22-MARCH-2018*

*DEADLIFT *

70kg x 10

120kg x 8

135kg x 5

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 5 - Overhand grip

BW(-20kg) x 5 - Wide Neutral grip

BW(-20kg) x 5 - Overhand grip

BW(-20kg) x 5 - Wide neutral grip

*DB ROWS *

35kg x 6

35kg x 6

35kg x 6

35kg x 6

*DB REAR FLYES *

10kg x 9

10kg x 9

10kg x 9

10kg x 9

Struggling a little today strength seems a little down I think it could be because I'm in a deficit or it could be that I need to man up lol.

Weight is still slowly coming down and noticing a few changes. As for appetite I'm at that point now during the week when I'm craving something sweet lol.

Pressing again tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Weekly weigh in:

Start: 19st 1lb

Week 1: 18st 9lb

Week 3: 18st 7lb

Week 4: 18st 6lb

Week 5: 18st 5lb

Still crap at taking pics and sometimes think they look worse lol but thats another pound down so still moving in the right direction.


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice work fella, fat steadily dropping off


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Damo1980 said:


> Nice work fella, fat steadily dropping off


 Cheers mate its getting there slowly


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 23-MARCH-2018*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 20

70kg x 8

75kg x 6

75kg x 6

75kg x 6

75kg x 6

75kg x 6

*SLIGHT INCLINE DB PRESS*

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES*

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

Feeling a little rusty on the incline press but I'm sure after a couple more sessions it will be all good.

A slight increase in all the weights will build on the reps now before upping the weight.

Squat tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 24-MARCH-2018*

*SQUAT*

70kg x 10

85kg x 8

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

*CALF RAISES*

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

*-----Super set with-----*

*BW CALF RAISES*

BW x 15

BW x 15

BW x 15

First mini goal hit with squatting and all pain free which is a good sign. Next goal is 125kg x 5 x 5.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 26-MARCH-2018

SQUAT*

70kg x 10
85kg x 8
102.5kg x 5
102.5kg x 5
102.5kg x 5
102.5kg x 5
102.5kg x 5

*DB ROWS*

35kg x 8
35kg x 8
35kg x 8
35kg x 8

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 6 - Overhand grip
BW(-20kg) x 6 - Wide neutral grip
BW(-20kg) x 6 - Overhand grip
BW(-20kg) x 6 - Wide neutral grip

*DB REAR FLYES*

10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10

Going to rotate between squat and deadlift on pull days to give me a little longer between deadlift sessions so deadlift will be roughly every 8 days but it will allow me to up the frequency on my squatting to 3 to 4 times a week.

Another increment on the squatting which I'm happy about and form is feeling good aswell.

Bench press tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 27-MARCH-2018*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 30

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

92.5kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

*MILITARY PRESS*

52.5kg x 6

52.5kg x 6

52.5kg x 6

52.5kg x 6

52.5kg x 6

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES *

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

My elbow is still giving me a little grief at the minute but still managed a small increment.

Rest tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Diet went right out the window tonight had a long day at work got home and my lass offered to treat us all to pizza hut.

Luckily missed lunch and had a small breakfast so should hopefully fall within my calories and should fuel a good squat and deadlift session tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Diet went right out the window tonight had a long day at work got home and my lass offered to treat us all to pizza hut.
> 
> Luckily missed lunch and had a small breakfast so should hopefully fall within my calories and should fuel a good squat and deadlift session tomorrow.


 Pizza for pb's. I've posted on here a few times about always having an extra large meat feast pizza the night before a powerlifting meet. Food of champions :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Pizza for pb's. I've posted on here a few times about always having an extra large meat feast pizza the night before a powerlifting meet. Food of champions :thumbup1:


 Lol i love pizza and its potential for strength gains its just not a good meal for losing weight.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol i love pizza and its potential for strength gains its just not a good meal for losing weight.


 Iifym :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Weekly weigh in:

Start: 19st 1lb

Week 1: 18st 9lb

Week 3: 18st 7lb

Week 4: 18st 6lb

Week 5: 18st 5lb

Week 6: 18st 4lb

Progress pic next week.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> Weekly weigh in:
> 
> Start: 19st 1lb
> 
> ...


 11 pounds down good work mate.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> 11 pounds down good work mate.


 Cheers mate and strength is still slowly on the up - well for the time being lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 03-APRIL-2018*

*SQUAT*

70kg x 10

85kg x 8

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

*DEADLIFT*

70kg x 8

120kg x 5

150kg x 3

150kg x 3

150kg x 3

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 7 - overhand grip

BW(-20kg) x 7 - wide neutral grip

BW(-20kg) x 7 - overhand grip

BW(-20kg) x 7 - wide neutral grip

*DB ROWS*

37.5kg x 6

37.5kg x 6

37.5kg x 6

37.5kg x 6

Decided to have the 4 days off from training which was a nice little break.

First session back and straight into squatting.

pressing either tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

Looking strong bud. I allways feel good after a few days off.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 05-APRIL-2018*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 20
50kg x 8
70kg x 5
70kg x 5
70kg x 5
70kg x 5
70kg x 5

*DB SIDE RAISES*

7.5kg x 10
7.5kg x 10
7.5kg x 10
7.5kg x 10

*BODY WEIGHT DIPS*

BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6

A long day at work then most of the evening putting flat pack furniture together left very little time to train got out there at 10:30 and smashed it out in an hour absolutely beat now.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Weekly weigh in:

Start: 19st 1lb

Week 1: 18st 9lb

Week 3: 18st 7lb

Week 4: 18st 6lb

Week 5: 18st 5lb

Week 6: 18st 4lb

Week 7: 18st 7lb

A bad week this week lack of food on somedays then bad choices on others along with long days and late nights.

A few slips were expected along the way and happy i made it to week 7 before it did.

Back on track now.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullooooooooo....you are doing well and we all have slip ups, just make sure they are just that and not a month long one. Keep going mister, brilliant job!

oh! And....ahem....s cuse me commenting but I think I have the same quilt cover....eeeeeeeeeeek! :lol: your wife must have very good taste! 

and now I feel like a right perv cos I mentioned your bedding....durrrrrr....soz...


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 09-APRIL-2018*

*BENCH PRESS*

70kg x 10
85kg x 8

100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

55kg x 5
55kg x 5
55kg x 5
55kg x 5
55kg x 5

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

35kg x 6
35kg x 6
35kg x 6
35kg x 6

*DB SIDE RAISES*

7.5kg x 12
7.5kg x 12
7.5kg x 12
7.5kg x 12

Going to drop the military press its the one lift that just seems to hurt my shoulder and my elbows really don't like it, I'm going to replace it with one arm db press I have enough space overhead to do them standing and would like to build up to something good.

My best one arm DB presses:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 10-APRIL-2018*

*SQUAT*

80kg x 10

95kg x 8

110kg x 5

110kg x 5

110kg x 5

110kg x 5

*DEADLIFT*

70kg x 8

120kg x 5

155kg x 3

155kg x 3

155kg x 3


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 11-APRIL-2018*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 20

70kg x 8

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

*CGBP*

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

*DB SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 12-APRIL-2018*

*SQUAT*

80kg x 10

95kg x 8

112.5kg x 5

112.5kg x 5

112.5kg x 5

112.5kg x 5

112.5kg x 5

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

Struggled tonight really wasn't feeling it and dieting is starting to feel a bit tedious also I just constantly feel hungry, I have no clue how people get so lean they certainly got some will power.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> *THURSDAY - 12-APRIL-2018*
> 
> *SQUAT*
> 
> ...


 When dieting I stuff myself with vegetables and fruit, and zero calorie drinks between meals to stop from feeling hungry.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> When dieting I stuff myself with vegetables and fruit, and zero calorie drinks between meals to stop from feeling hungry.


 Lol thats me screwed i dont really drink fizzy drinks and as for veg i can have a small amount but then it needs to be swimming in gravy. Im assuming its normal to feel constantly hungry when dieting.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol thats me screwed i dont really drink fizzy drinks and as for veg i can have a small amount but then it needs to be swimming in gravy. Im assuming its normal to feel constantly hungry when dieting.


 I eat loads of fruit and vegetables. They add years to your life  Chicken breasts with leeks, broccoli, cauliflower, and carrots tonight. Delicious 

Get them down ya.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-39057146


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I ate buckets full of sugar free jelly when ever I felt the need to snack, that and snap jack rice cakes


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I eat loads of fruit and vegetables. They add years to your life  Chicken breasts with leeks, broccoli, cauliflower, and carrots tonight. Delicious
> 
> Get them down ya.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-39057146


 Lol ill have to suck it up and get on with it. 17stone is the next weight goal.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I ate buckets full of sugar free jelly when ever I felt the need to snack, that and snap jack rice cakes


 I cant stand jelly but i do like those rice cakes the salt and vinegar ones especially, i can get through a pack in one sitting lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, just an idea but if you make up a jelly and whisk in some quark or greek yoghurt and leave it to set. You have a high protein snack that doesn't taste of jelly. I make up 4 little ones on Sunday and have one in the evening about an hour or so after dinner. Keeps me ticking over till bedtime. If you do try it be warned, when you tip in the quark or yoghurt it looks like a bowl of sick, but if you whisk it with a fork or something it melts into the jelly.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 16-APRIL-2018*

*BENCH PRESS *

20kg x 30

70kg x 10

85kg x 8

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

*INCLINE DB*

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

*DB SHOULDER PRESS *

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Haven't been on for a bit - how's the diet going buddy?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Haven't been on for a bit - how's the diet going buddy?


 Not to bad mate had a bad week last week but back on track now and back to counting calories.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> Not to bad mate had a bad week last week but back on track now and back to counting calories.


 Good man! I'm coming back from a little binge session myself although I don't think it has made any difference to my physique.

Its needed now and again but long as you get back on track and not stuck in a rut then all good :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Good man! I'm coming back from a little binge session myself although I don't think it has made any difference to my physique.
> 
> Its needed now and again but long as you get back on track and not stuck in a rut then all good :thumbup1:


 Yeah i find it difficult sometimes because my appetite is through the roof on somedays iv upped my calories by 300 that still keeps me in a 200 calorie deficit though i think i dropped to much too soon and was making it harder to stick to it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 17-APRIL-2018*

*SQUAT *

70kg x 10

85kg x 7

85kg x 7

85kg x 7

85kg x 7

85kg x 7

85kg x 7

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 5 - overhand grip

BW(-20kg) x 5 - wide neutral grip

BW(-20kg) x 5 - overhand grip

BW(-20kg) x 5 - wide neutral grip

*BAND DISLOCATIONS *

Red band x 10

Red band x 10

Red band x 10

Red band x 10

*BAND PULL APARTS *

Red band x 10

Red band x 10

Red band x 10

Red band x 10


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 19-APRIL-2018*

*DEADLIFT *

70kg x 10

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 5 - overhand grip

BW(-20kg) x 5 - wide neutral grip

BW(-20kg) x 5 - overhand grip

BW(-20kg) x 5 - wide neutral grip

BW(-20kg) x 5 - overhand grip

BW(-20kg) x 5 - wide neutral grip

BW(-20kg) x 5 - overhand grip

BW(-20kg) x 5 - wide neutral grip

BW(-20kg) x 5 - overhand grip

BW(-20kg) x 5 - wide neutral grip

BW(-20kg) x 5 - overhand grip

BW(-20kg) x 5 - wide neutral grip

*DB ROWS - CHEST SUPPORTED*

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

Hurt my lower back at work today which made deadlifting uncomfortable so dropped it and focused on the rest of the session instead.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great stuff mate.

12 sets of Pull ups ! How long did your workout take? I think I would have needed at least 2 or 3 days to do all that. :surrender:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Great stuff mate.
> 
> 12 sets of Pull ups ! How long did your workout take? I think I would have needed at least 2 or 3 days to do all that. :surrender:


 Lol it took a bit longer than expected but the first couple of sets were super setted with the DB rows.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Monday

A bit of bench press a bit of shoulder press that was about it today.

Had a deload week and felt good getting back to it just not feeling the need to log everything online for the time being.

Diet is back on track has been for the last week my bodyweight is currently sitting at 18st 5lbs.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Tuesday

Some squatting and some light deadlifts along with pull ups and rows


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Finally hit a milestone on squatting, this is the first time iv gone this heavy in such a long time and all pain free.

Will be back to logging routine next week.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good news mate, and nice and deep :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 08-MAY-2018*

*SQUAT*

70kg x 12
90kg x 8
90kg x 8
90kg x 8

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5

Really struggling today so just kept it light and done just enough.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 10-MAY-2018*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 10

70kg x 8

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS *

70kg x 4

70kg x 4

70kg x 4

70kg x 4

70kg x 4

70kg x 4

70kg x 4

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES *

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

*CGBP*

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

Kept all the weights low as this will be my starting point and will give me plenty of time to build on.

I'm going to drop flat bench press for the time being and focus mainly on incline press.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> *THURSDAY - 10-MAY-2018*
> 
> *SQUAT*
> 
> ...


 Good stuff mate. looks like your keeping your strength despite dropping body weight :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good stuff mate. looks like your keeping your strength despite dropping body weight :thumb


 Lol i may have gained slightly thus week


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 14-MAY-2018*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 10
70kg x 8
95kg x 5
95kg x 5
95kg x 5
95kg x 5
95kg x 5

*INCLINE BENCH*

80kg x 5
80kg x 5
80kg x 5
80kg x 5
80kg x 5

*INCLINE DB*

30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 10

*CGBP*

80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6

*DB SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 8
10kg x 8
10kg x 8


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 15-MAY-2018*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 8

85kg x 6

105kg x 3

105kg x 3

105kg x 3

105kg x 3

105kg x 3

105kg x 3

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg x 5

*DEADLIFT*

70kg x 8

120kg x 5

140kg x 3

140kg x 3

140kg x 3

*BARBELL ROWS*

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

*BAND FACE PULLS*

Red band x 15

Red band x 15

Red band x 15


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 17-MAY-2018*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 10
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

50kg x 5
50kg x 5
50kg x 5
50kg x 5
50kg x 5

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8

*DIPS*

BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6

*DB SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 8
10kg x 8
10kg x 8

Thought id try throw dips in again to see how they felt, they will not be staying I and my shoulder much prefer close grip bench.

Rest tomorrow and then squat and deadlift Sunday. 4 days training seems to be the sweet spot - MON / TUE / OFF / THUR / OFF / SAT / OFF - REPEAT.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I got one of those Ancestry DNA kits as a gift a while back and finally got the results through.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

You have the same genetic variant as elite athletes. :thumb

Does that mean that if the Mrs ever gives you grief about how much time you spend in your man cave lifting you can legitimately club her over the head and drag her out by her hair for some cardio? ya hairy neanderthal you. :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> You have the same genetic variant as elite athletes. :thumb
> 
> Does that mean that if the Mrs ever gives you grief about how much time you spend in your man cave lifting you can legitimately club her over the head and drag her out by her hair for some cardio? ya hairy neanderthal you. :lol:


 lol actually I think it does mate.

I'm aiming for WSM 2020 now have no reason not to now knowing my genetics lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

* MONDAY - 21-MAY-2018

SQUAT *

20kg x 10
85kg x 8
100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5

*PRESS UPS*

x 8
x 8
x 8
x 8
x 8
x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 8
10kg x 8
10kg x 8

Was not feeling this at all today I feel absolutely beat and not even sure why, didn't have a taxing weekend and slept great over the weekend.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 23-MAY-2018*

*SQUAT *

20kg x 10

90kg x 5

112.5kg x 2

112.5kg x 2

112.5kg x 2

112.5kg x 2

112.5kg x 2

112.5kg x 2

*DEADLIFT *

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

*BARBELL ROWS*

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 7

BW(-20kg) x 7

BW(-20kg) x 7

BW(-20kg) x 7

First session running the Russian squat routine so looking forward to seeing if I can get any results on this, numbers based off of 140kg.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 24-MAY-2018*

*SQUAT - Week 1 - Day 2*

20kg x 10
90kg x 5

112.5kg x 3
112.5kg x 3
112.5kg x 3
112.5kg x 3
112.5kg x 3
112.5kg x 3

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

70kg x 8
85kg x 5
85kg x 5
85kg x 5
85kg x 5
85kg x 5

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8

*CGBP*

80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6

Day 2 complete will be doing my last squat of the week on Saturday.

Have definitely been in a calorie surplus for the last 2 weeks and its been needed especially with starting this routine and also getting sick of constantly tracking calories and sitting in a deficit, I will get back on track with my diet but it wont be as aggressive and aim for the weight loss to be over the next 8-9 months.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 26-MAY-2018*

*SQUAT - WEEK 1 - DAY 3*

20kg x 10
90kg x 5

112.5kg x 2
112.5kg x 2
112.5kg x 2
112.5kg x 2
112.5kg x 2
112.5kg x 2

*RACK PULL*

140kg x 3
140kg x 3
140kg x 3
140kg x 3
140kg x 3
140kg x 3
140kg x 3

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5

*DB ROWS*

40kg x 6
40kg x 6
40kg x 6
40kg x 6


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 28-MAY-2018*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 10
70kg x 8

90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

50kg x 8
50kg x 8
50kg x 8
50kg x 8

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

25kg x 12
25kg x 12
25kg x 12
25kg x 12

*DB SIDE RAISES*

12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8

Been a hectic 2 days my daughter has been in hospital since Sunday morning waiting to get her appendix removed. Got home at 7 today and forced myself out to the garage to get it done.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope your daughter recovers quickly Stephen.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Hope your daughter recovers quickly Stephen.


 Cheers mate shes finally home now and a little sore but all went well.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate shes finally home now and a little sore but all went well.


 Poor little mite. You will just have to spoil her rotten for a week or two.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Poor little mite. You will just have to spoil her rotten for a week or two.


 lol she already knows it aswell iv allowed her 2 weeks grace then expect a squat or bench PB 2 weeks later


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 29-MAY-2018*

*SQUAT - WEEK 2 - DAY 1*

20kg x 10
90kg x 5

112.5kg x 4
112.5kg x 4
112.5kg x 4
112.5kg x 4
112.5kg x 4
112.5kg x 4

*DEADLIFT*

130kg x 5
130kg x 5
130kg x 5
130kg x 5
130kg x 5

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 5 - close neutral grip
BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5

*BARBELL ROWS*

90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 30-MAY-2018*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 10
70kg x 8

90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5
90kg x 5

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

20kg x 12
20kg x 12
20kg x 12
20kg x 12

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6
80kg x 6

*DB SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 31-MAY-2018*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 8
70kg x 5
100kg x 3
120kg x 3
130kg x 1
140kg x 1
160kg x 1

Deviated from the plan tonight I just wanted to squat for a few heavy singles and sets.

My knee held up fine but there was a little bit of pins and needles in there afterwards so will ease back off and crack on with the reps again.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 04-JUNE-2018*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 20
70kg x 8

100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5
100kg x 5

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

60kg x 6
60kg x 6
60kg x 6
60kg x 6

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8

*DB SIDE RAISES*

12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8
12.5kg x 8


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Having to take a rest day i seem to have hurt my lower back on the right side, more than likely from work as i tend to favour my right side when lifting. Will rest it today and soak it in the bath then hopefully back to it tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 06-JUNE-2018*

*SQUAT*

70kg x 8
100kg x 6

120kg x 2
120kg x 2
120kg x 2
120kg x 2
120kg x 2
120kg x 2

*SEATED GOOD MORNINGS*

40kg x 8
40kg x 8
40kg x 8
40kg x 8

Still nursing my lower back at the minute but going to start doing deadlifts and squats on separate days.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 07-JUNE-2018*

*SNATCH GRIP DEADLIFT*

70kg x 10
100kg x 8

120kg x 5
120kg x 5
120kg x 5
120kg x 5
120kg x 5

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

Today was a struggle my youngest had me up at 3 this morning which meant today was a long sluggish day.

Fancied trying something a little different instead of conventional deads kept the weight low again while trying to find my technique and also not to further hurt my back.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 08-JUNE-2018*

*LOW INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 10
70kg x 8

90kg x 4
90kg x 4
90kg x 4
90kg x 4
90kg x 4

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8

*CGBP*

90kg x 6
90kg x 6
90kg x 6
90kg x 6

Squat tomorrow


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 09-JUNE-2018*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 10
70kg x 8
100kg x 6

120kg x 4
120kg x 4
120kg x 4
120kg x 4
120kg x 4

*POWER CLEANS + HANG CLEANS*

70kg x 1 Power clean + 3 hang cleans
70kg x 1 Power clean + 3 hang cleans
70kg x 1 Power clean + 3 hang cleans


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 11-JUNE-2018*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 10
70kg x 8

100kg x 6
100kg x 6
100kg x 6
100kg x 6
100kg x 6

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4

Will now up the weight on bench press and drop it down to 4 reps. Will keep the weight the same on military press until I can complete all sets for 6 reps.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Strong Pressing mate :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Strong Pressing mate :thumb


 Cheers mate slowly on the up.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 13-JUNE-2018*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 8
70kg x 5
90kg x 3
120kg x 3
140kg x 1
140kg x 1
140kg x 1

This was a struggle tonight been dieting hard for the last 2 weeks trying to rectify all my recent weight gain after my last failed attempt, it has knocked my strength and energy.

Might lower my working sets down to 3 until iv hit my goal weight then up them once iv increased calories again.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 14-JUNE-2018*

*DEADLIFT*

20kg x 5
70kg x 3
120kg x 3
140kg x 3
160kg x 2
180kg x 2

I need to get more plates if I want to go heavier


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 15-JUNE-2018*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 10
70kg x 8
85kg x 6
100kg x 4
110kg x 2
120kg x 1
130kg x 1


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 18-JUNE-2018*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 20
70kg x 8

105kg x 4
105kg x 4
105kg x 4
105kg x 4
105kg x 4

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4
70kg x 4

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

25kg x 15
25kg x 15
25kg x 15

*DB SIDE RAISES*

7.5kg x 12
7.5kg x 12
7.5kg x 12

Throwing in a bit of higher reps stuff on the db's to mix it up a little plus gives my elbows a nice break away from constantly pressing heavy.

Loads of foam rolling and stretching this evening.

Squats and deadlifts tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Todays session was a very lacklustre attempt indeed.

Iv been foam rolling and stretching constantly now but i cant shift this lower back pain no matter what i do.

I managed to squat 140kg x 4 for 1 set then had to drop it to 100kg and managed 4 again but that was it i couldnt go no further. Called the session at this point.

Not sure why im feeling so sore and fatigued i definitely know work isnt hammering me im lucky if im gettin 2 full days and then yesterdays session shouldnt have burnt me out.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Todays session was a very lacklustre attempt indeed.
> 
> Iv been foam rolling and stretching constantly now but i cant shift this lower back pain no matter what i do.
> 
> ...


 We all have days like that mate.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> We all have days like that mate.


 Lol why cant it happen on a rest day.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol why cant it happen on a rest day.


 Never does....humph.....have annugg


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

45 minutes of swimming tonight and it almost killed me lol.

Will be adding this in once or twice a week as a form of cardio but will take it a bit easier as im feeling it a little in my bad shoulder.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Woke up this morning and its safe to say swimming has wrecked my shoulder, very reduced range of motion and a lot of pain.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Shoulder update:

Loads of ice and ibuprofen along with stretching and lacrosse ball pain has helped a lot.

I done a test with the bar and found that i can flat bench and shoulder press but i cant incline thats the sweet spot for pain.

Will drop the incline and focus solely on bench press which doesnt bother me to much at my strongest i rarely done incline.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 25-JUNE-2018*

*BENCH PRESS*

70kg x 10
70kg x 10
70kg x 10

*DB SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10

And that was it for tonight, im not pushing my shoulder just yet there's still a slight bit of pain there so I will slowly bring the weight up in the next week or two.

The heat is killing me today and made it hard to really get going.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

taken this week off from training my bad knee has been playing up with a lot of stability issues it seems to give way when its bearing the brunt of the load when i lead with that leg stepping up onto something and there has been a lot of constant dull pain.

Doctors and training booked for Monday.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> taken this week off from training my bad knee has been playing up with a lot of stability issues it seems to give way when its bearing the brunt of the load when i lead with that leg stepping up onto something and there has been a lot of constant dull pain.
> 
> Doctors and training booked for Monday.


 Smart move mate. Hope you heal up soon.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Had my docs appointment today and first thoughts the doc said arthritis.

Got sent to the hospital for an x-ray now have to wait for results to confirm and then see what happens moving forward.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Probably not as bad as you think. Rest up and get well soon


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> Probably not as bad as you think. Rest up and get well soon


 Cheers mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi mate, how you doing?

Have you got the results of your X-ray yet?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

So had my knee results back and its good and bad. Good news theres no arthritis the space has been preserved. Bad news theres a lot of internal swelling and another bursa has started swelling in there, this is what started all the problems in the first time round.

Iv rested it, iced it and popped anti inflammatories like smarties. Its helped quite a bit but the knee still doesnt feel 100% inside.

Iv got a referral to the hospital to make sure all is good.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> So had my knee results back and its good and bad. Good news theres no arthritis the space has been preserved. Bad news theres a lot of internal swelling and another bursa has started swelling in there, this is what started all the problems in the first time round.
> 
> Iv rested it, iced it and popped anti inflammatories like smarties. Its helped quite a bit but the knee still doesnt feel 100% inside.
> 
> Iv got a referral to the hospital to make sure all is good.


 You do a lot of kneeling in your job don't you mate? Perhaps you need to get one where you spend all day sat on your arse for a while


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> You do a lot of kneeling in your job don't you mate? Perhaps you need to get one where you spend all day sat on your arse for a while


 Lol yeah iv been looking at a career change its just finding something i can do and also money.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Its been quite in here for far too long. Hope you and yours are all doing OK.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its been quite in here for far too long. Hope you and yours are all doing OK.


 I did start training again on Monday then fell ill on Tuesday, its run riot through the house. My lass has got it now but the sickness has caused her hernia to re-open so been trying to lighten the load for her.

I will hopefully get a session in today and start from here.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 20-AUGUST-2018*

*SQUAT (PAUSED REPS)*

20kg x 12

70kg x 2
70kg x 2
70kg x 2
70kg x 2
70kg x 2
70kg x 2

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 20

70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8

*BARBELL ROWS*

70kg x 10
70kg x 10
70kg x 10

And here we go yet again lol.

The weight was nice and light which was to be expected, my knee held up great with no pain.

Ill spend the next 4-6 weeks slowly increasing volume and weight try and shake off some rust and make sure things are all working efficiently then try and run some sort of peaking routine and start to build my numbers back up.

Current body weight:

Week 1 - 19st 2lbs


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

All time best total - 725kg

Bench - 200kg

Squat - 225kg

Deadlift - 300kg

Goal total for end of 2018 - 600kg

Bench - 150kg
Squat - 200kg
Deadlift - 250kg


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 21-AUGUST-2018*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 10

70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3
70kg x 3

*DEADLIFT*

120kg x 4
120kg x 4
120kg x 4
120kg x 4

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5

Increased the squatting by a rep and will up it up again by another rep in the next session.

Deadlifting is feeling really rusty the weights not heavy but technique is just feeling more awkward than anything but im sure that will improve with a bit of consistency.

A few little doms in my lats but other than that everything is feeling good and pain free.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> All time best total - 725kg
> 
> Bench - 200kg
> 
> ...


 I know your a strong fooker mate but that's one hell of an ambitious goal to achieve from where you are right now and in less than 20 weeks, especially the squat given your recent issues with knees and hips.

I hope you stay injury free, smash it and prove me wrong. :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Stephen9069 said:


> All time best total - 725kg
> 
> Bench - 200kg
> 
> ...


 Goodluck mate. I'd like a 150kg bench by xmas, that's my only realistic lift I think. I'm definitely upper dominant.


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

keep at it dude and hope the injury don't hold you back to much


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know your a strong fooker mate but that's one hell of an ambitious goal to achieve from where you are right now and in less than 20 weeks, especially the squat given your recent issues with knees and hips.
> 
> I hope you stay injury free, smash it and prove me wrong. :thumb


 lol yeah they are ambitious but im confident with the bench press and deadlift like you said its the squat that's going to be the bogey lift but as long as im smart and stay injury free ill get it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Goodluck mate. I'd like a 150kg bench by xmas, that's my only realistic lift I think. I'm definitely upper dominant.


 cheers mate

im the same mate bench press has always been my quickest lift to improve


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Damo1980 said:


> keep at it dude and hope the injury don't hold you back to much


 cheers mate hopefully im over the worst of it


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Finally getting over my doms now and getting back into the swing of things again and all pain free which is a good sign.

Iv decided that if im going to hit my 600kg total by December I need a bit of help so asked a fella that posts on another forum that im on. Hes also on Instagram you can check out some of his lifts AMH_Power

I now have a very solid routine with a lot of new things that will be interesting to do so the next 10-12 weeks are covered.

I might do a light session tomorrow then ill hit the ground running Monday.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Stephen9069 said:


> Finally getting over my doms now and getting back into the swing of things again and all pain free which is a good sign.
> 
> Iv decided that if im going to hit my 600kg total by December I need a bit of help so asked a fella that posts on another forum that im on. Hes also on Instagram you can check out some of his lifts AMH_Power
> 
> ...


 What your pbs bro?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> What your pbs bro?


 My best lifts are

Bench - 200kg

Squat - 225kg

Deadlift - 300kg

Don't have one of my squat that's always been my weakest lift but Im lanky (6ft 4) so it doesn't come natural to me.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Stephen9069 said:


> My best lifts are
> 
> Bench - 200kg
> 
> ...


 Cracking lifts mate!

How recent bro? Did I read a while a go you had an injury and we're starting back?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Cracking lifts mate!
> 
> How recent bro? Did I read a while a go you had an injury and we're starting back?


 These were about 3-4 years ago id be lucky to lift half that now.

I injured my shoulder that stopped me for 2 years then the last couple years my knee was the problem I had to have surgery but after it split open which then led to it getting infected I ended up having to have another 2 surgeries to try and clear it out.

I think since then its just been difficult to remain consistent the desire and drive to get that strong hasn't been the same but it has slowly been coming back and I do have a long way to go but im sure ill get there 600kg is the first goal to get.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Stephen9069 said:


> These were about 3-4 years ago id be lucky to lift half that now.
> 
> I injured my shoulder that stopped me for 2 years then the last couple years my knee was the problem I had to have surgery but after it split open which then led to it getting infected I ended up having to have another 2 surgeries to try and clear it out.
> 
> I think since then its just been difficult to remain consistent the desire and drive to get that strong hasn't been the same but it has slowly been coming back and I do have a long way to go but im sure ill get there 600kg is the first goal to get.


 Yeah sounds like you had tough time, sure you get back there, remember form is temporary but class is permanent mate!!

How old you?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah sounds like you had tough time, sure you get back there, remember form is temporary but class is permanent mate!!
> 
> How old you?


 Im 32 now so got plenty of time to get back there.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Stephen9069 said:


> Im 32 now so got plenty of time to get back there.


 Yea same as me mate, we got loads left in the tank!

:thumb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea same as me mate, we got loads left in the tank!
> 
> :thumb


 Definitely mate :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Im 32 now so got plenty of time to get back there.





Matt6210 said:


> Yea same as me mate, we got loads left in the tank!
> 
> :thumb


 :nono: Its all down hill from 33

:lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :nono: Its all down hill from 33
> 
> :lol:


 Lol im looking forward to that old man strength that you and mingster have.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol im looking forward to that middle aged man strength that you and mingster have.


 :huh: corrected for you :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 27-AUGUST-18*

*BLOCK 1 - WEEK 1*

*CGBP*

20kg x 20

70kg x 12

90kg x 7

90kg x 7

90kg x 6

90kg x 6

*DIPS*

BW x 8

BW x 8

BW x 8

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

*DB FLY*

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

First session of my new routine nothing to heavy just yet this block will last about 3-4 weeks


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 28-AUGUST-18*

*BLOCK 1 - WEEK 1 - DAY 2*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 20

70kg x 12

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

*DEFICIT DEADLIFT *

140kg x 4

140kg x 4

140kg x 4

140kg x 4

*SINGLE LEG STEP UPS*

70kg x 8 - each leg

70kg x 8 - each leg

70kg x 8 - each leg

*GHR *

BW(-20kg) x 8

BW(-20kg) x 8

BW(-20kg) x 8

It is shocking how difficult I find squatting those 100kg reps certainly felt a lot heavier than they should of.

I was aiming low on the deficits as iv never done them before it was a little harder to get into position than I thought.

Step ups were a shock lol seriously underestimated how hard these are.

GHR had to be done with a green band to assist the lift.

Overall not a bad session tomorrow will be light cardio and foam rolling/stretching.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Word of the day is DOMS I have them all over todays rest is definitely needed.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Word of the day is DOMS I have them all over todays rest is definitely needed.


 Rest and food.

I have a strange relationship with DOMS I never want them but when ever I get them I always feel good about myself for having worked hard enough to have them.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Rest and food.
> 
> I have a strange relationship with DOMS I never want them but when ever I get them I always feel good about myself for having worked hard enough to have them.


 lol im not to bad with them once iv got into the swing of things.

I had one time I hadn't trained for 6 months then decided it was a good idea to hammer out 80 squats and 80 calf raises iv never felt doms like it lol I couldn't even take a full stride for about a week.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol im looking forward to that old man strength that you and mingster have.


 Yes, so annoying of them.... )

i think it's all in the beards!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol im looking forward to that old man strength that you and mingster have.



View attachment 134092


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> View attachment 134092
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 my apologies I didn't mean to miss you out of that list lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 30-AUGUST-18*

*BLOCK 1 - WEEK 1 - DAY 3*

*BENCH PRESS *

20kg x 15

70kg x 8

110kg x 2

110kg x 2

110kg x 2

110kg x 2

110kg x 2

110kg x 2

*DB ROWS*

35kg x 7

35kg x 7

35kg x 7

35kg x 7

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS *

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

Was a little difficult getting warmed up today still suffering a little from the doms but im happy to hit 110kg considering its the first time iv benched in about 8 weeks.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 31-AUGUST-18*

*BLOCK 1 - WEEK 1 - DAY 4*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 15

70kg x 8

130kg x 2

130kg x 2

130kg x 2

130kg x 2

130kg x 2

130kg x 2

*DEADLIFT*

150kg x 2

150kg x 2

150kg x 2

150kg x 2

*GLUTE BRIDGE*

70kg x 7

70kg x 7

70kg x 7

70kg x 7

*OVERHEAD MED BALL SIT UP*

10kg x 7

10kg x 7

10kg x 7

10kg x 7

As per usual squats are a struggle just cant seem to find what feels natural but at 6ft4 im not sure there is a natural position


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Weighed in this morning at 18st 13lbs from 19st 2lbs so not to bad. Iv got to drop another 10lbs to be down to were i was before i put it all back on.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 03-SEPTEMBER-18*

*BLOCK 1 - WEEK 2 - DAY 1*

*CGBP*

20kg x 15

70kg x 8

100kg x 4

100kg x 4

100kg x 4

100kg x 4

*DB OHP*

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

*DIPS*

BW x 8

BW x 8

BW x 8

*DB FLY*

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

Start of week 2 and finally over my doms the rest over the weekend was definitely needed.

Overall felt stronger on the main lifts but the dips were hard but I have managed to increase the weight on the close grip and ohp

Squat and deadlift tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 04-SEPTEMBER-18*

*SQUAT *

20kg x 10

70kg x 8

90kg x 5

110kg x 2

120kg x 1

130kg x 1

140kg x 1

150kg x 1

150kg x 1

Didn't stick to the plan tonight as I will be changing my training days around ill be starting week 3 this Thursday.

Happy with the weight last time it took me 8 weeks to get to 160kg its only taken me 2 weeks to get the 150kg.


----------



## Ryan_m (Aug 4, 2018)

Stephen9069 said:


> *TUESDAY - 04-SEPTEMBER-18*
> 
> *SQUAT *
> 
> ...


 Nice squat, 200kg is well in your reach by the end of the year.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ryan_m said:


> Nice squat, 200kg is well in your reach by the end of the year.


 cheers mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> *TUESDAY - 04-SEPTEMBER-18*
> 
> *SQUAT *
> 
> ...


 Nice one mate.

Have you got shoulder issues at the moment? your taking a wider grip than you have in the past and as you descended both hand slid further out


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice one mate.
> 
> Have you got shoulder issues at the moment? your taking a wider grip than you have in the past and as you descended both hand slid further out


 I find it uncomfortable in my right shoulder when i keep my hands to close from when it was injured. Also its become a bit of a bad habit i dont notice im doing it half the time.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 06-SEPTEMBER-18*

*BLOCK 1 - WEEK 3 - DAY 1*

*CGBP*

20kg x 15

70kg x 8

90kg x 8

90kg x 8

90kg x 8

90kg x 8

*DB OHP*

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

*DIPS*

BW x 8

BW x 8

BW x 8

*DB FLY*

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

15kg x 8


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Having a rest tonight my bicep/shoulder is a hurting a little I think I have to swap out dips iv had problems with them before.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Having a rest tonight my bicep/shoulder is a hurting a little I think I have to swap out dips iv had problems with them before.


 Yes, a wise decision. I injured my left shoulder once by not listening to my bod and I was out of it for 5 months!,, was so flippin' cross with myself. If I feel any sort of problem now I switch what I'm doing straight away. I was advised by an osteopath to keep doing mobility stretches for my shoulders even if I wasn't training them though so maybe that would help you too? I do that thing where you hold a broom handle or bands out straight in front of you, then lift all the way overhead towards your back, then back again. 3x30 reps. Also, face pulls and press ups, but with your hands wide and slightly in front of the bod. The osteo said this helps to strengthen the shoulder and some little back muscle without straining the shoulder too much.

im sure you don't need any advice from me at all but I remember how much mind hurt at the time, could barely lift my arm.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Yes, a wise decision. I injured my left shoulder once by not listening to my bod and I was out of it for 5 months!,, was so flippin' cross with myself. If I feel any sort of problem now I switch what I'm doing straight away. I was advised by an osteopath to keep doing mobility stretches for my shoulders even if I wasn't training them though so maybe that would help you too? * I do that thing where you hold a broom handle or bands out straight in front of you, then lift all the way overhead towards your back, then back again. 3x30 reps. Also, face pulls and* press ups, but with your hands wide and slightly in front of the bod. The osteo said this helps to strengthen the shoulder and some little back muscle without straining the shoulder too much.
> 
> im sure you don't need any advice from me at all but I remember how much mind hurt at the time, could barely lift my arm.


 Great minds think a like i do these every session. I also do band pull aparts with palms facing up thats helped quite a bit.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Training block has been put on hold for the time being iv recently enrolled in college for evening classes as im working on a career change so training will be taking a bit of a hit untill things settle.

Ill still be training but it will be a bit sporadic and ill still log it when i do, hopefully ill still be able to make some sort of progress.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Training block has been put on hold for the time being iv recently enrolled in college for evening classes as im working on a career change so training will be taking a bit of a hit untill things settle.
> 
> Ill still be training but it will be a bit sporadic and ill still log it when i do, hopefully ill still be able to make some sort of progress.


 Awesome. Good luck with the course mate. how long will it take you to gain the qualification your going for?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Training block has been put on hold for the time being iv recently enrolled in college for evening classes as im working on a career change so training will be taking a bit of a hit untill things settle.
> 
> Ill still be training but it will be a bit sporadic and ill still log it when i do, hopefully ill still be able to make some sort of progress.


 Oooooeeerrrrrrr.......evening classes hey? I love studying...good luck with your course whatever it is...


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Im studying to become an accountant so a complete different direction to what iv spent most of my life doing (manual work)

Going to take a couple of years so have to slog it out for a bit, had my first two classes and have to say wow it was an eye opener iv got a lot to learn.

I think my main problem is trying to get my brain to engage and start learning something new again and also sitting in a classroom environment again.

I will hopefully get a training session in tomorrow and will try to remain consistent and build a good solid base before I hop back onto my routine.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I managed a quick push session today nothing heavy as im suffering a little bit with tendonitis in my bicep at the minute.

Iv got college tomorrow and Wednesday so will be training again on Thursday were im going to do an upper/lower split, i will do this for the next couple of weeks until im in to the swing of things.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Back to training tomorrow and back to some consistency now things have settled.

Will go back to my strength split that i previously started with a few minor changes to one or two exercises, mainly the ones that would hurt a few old injuries.

Back onto some sort of diet aswell things have got a little out of hand which is no good.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 01-OCTOBER-2018*

*WEEK 1 - BLOCK 1 - WEIGHT - (19ST 1LB)*

*CGBP*

20kg x 15

70kg x 8

100kg x 4

100kg x 4

100kg x 4

100kg x 4

*DB OHP*

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

*DB PRESS*

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

*PUSH UPS*

BW x 8

BW x 8

BW x 8

Had to swap out dips and flyes as these really hurt my old bicep/shoulder injury. The press ups were surprisingly hard especially after all the other pressing, definitely a good way to finish a session.

I will run this training block for the next 3-4 weeks

Squats and deadlifts tomorrow, squats will be interesting will certainly be a shock to the system after having a couple weeks off yet again.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 02-OCTOBER-2018*

*WEEK 1 - BLOCK 1 - WEIGHT - (18ST 10LBS)*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 15
70kg x 8
100kg x 4
100kg x 4
100kg x 4
100kg x 4

*DEFICIT DEADLIFT*

120kg x 4
120kg x 4
120kg x 4

*SINGLE LEG STEP UPS*

50kg x 8 - each leg
50kg x 8 - each leg
50kg x 8 - each leg

*GHR - (BAND ASSISTED)*

BW(-20kg) x 8
BW(-20kg) x 8
BW(-20kg) x 8

My knees are not my friends now my bad knee feels ok and good knee feels bad lol. The GHR even with band assistance is a bit painful so that might have to be another one I need to find a suitable replacement. Anyone with decent suggestions please throw them this way.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I haven't trained since my 2nd session back, illness hit me hard and im still struggling quite a bit with my stomach.

Im hoping to be able to go back to training next week but I think my aim will just to be able to get some consistency then after Christmas have another crack at my peaking routine and try get past the 4th week.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 15-OCTOBER-2018*

*INCLINE BENCH *

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

*DB ROWS*

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

*DB OHP*

20kg x 6

20kg x 6

20kg x 6

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

*DB SIDE RAISES *

5kg x 12

5kg x 12

5kg x 12

*PUSH UPS*

x 12

x 12

x 12

Back at it yet again not pushing to heavy straight away just giving myself something to build on

Squat and deadlift tomorrow

Bring on the doms.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> *MONDAY - 15-OCTOBER-2018*
> 
> *INCLINE BENCH *
> 
> ...


 Solid incline benching considering you have tendonitis mate!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Solid incline benching considering you have tendonitis mate!


 Cheers mate its eased off quite a bit now and with the weight so low it will give it plenty of time to get back into the swing of things without aggravating it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 16-OCTOBER-2018*

*SQUAT - (With band around my knees)*

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

*BAND PULL THROUGHS*

Green band X 15

Green band x 15

Green band x 15

*CALF RAISES *

BW x 30

BW x 30

BW x 30

Dropped the deadlifts today my knees are about swollen and sore.

Im trying to fix a few weaknesses in my squat form, the band around my knees felt very productive.

Also considering switching to flat shoes to see if that feels better than lifting shoes.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 18-OCTOBER-2018*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 20

70kg x 6

90kg x 4

90kg x 4

90kg x 4

90kg x 4

90kg x 4

*DB ROWS*

15kg x 20

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

*INCLINE DB PRESS *

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS *

BW(-20kg x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

*PUSH UPS*

x 12

x 12

x 12

*INVERTED ROWS*

x 12

x 12

x 12

Still feeling rusty but im sure all the weights will increase over the next couple of weeks.

Lower tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 19-OCTOBER-2018*

*SQUAT *

20kg x 20

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

*DEADLIFT*

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

*BAND PULL THROUGHS*

Purple band x 15

Purple band x

Purple band x 15

First time squatting in flat shoes in years so balance was a little off. It feels a lot better on my knee being able to go wider but its just a little harder to judge depth I also need to work on flexibility in my groin. Ill continue to hammer the reps and slowly build from this point.

Deadlifts feel fine I can definitely go heavier but will use this as a starting point and again keep hitting the reps.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 20-OCTOBER-2018*

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS *

20kg x 12

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

*SEATED DB OHP*

25kg x 6

25kg x 6

25kg x 6

25kg x 6

*BB SHRUGS*

50kg x 20

50kg x 20

50kg x 20

*SIDE RAISES*

5kg x 16

5kg x 16

5kg x 16

*DB HAMMER CURLS *

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

*OH EZ BAR EXTENSION*

30kg x12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

*EZ BAR CURLS*

20kg x 20

20kg x 20

20kg x 20

*BAND PUSH DOWN*

Green band x 20

Green band x 20

Green band x 20

Rest tomorrow then back at it Monday.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 22-OCTOBER-2018*

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 12

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (Close neutral grip)*

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

*FLAT DB PRESS*

45kg x 6

45kg x 6

45kg x 6

45kg x 6

*BB ROWS*

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

*PUSH UPS *

x 13

x 13

x 13

*INVERTED ROWS*

x 13

x 13

x 13


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 23-OCTOBER-2018*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 12

70kg x 7

70kg x 7

70kg x 7

70kg x 7

70kg x 7

*DEADLIFT*

125kg x 5

125kg x 5

125kg x 5

125kg x 5

125kg x 5

*BAND PULL THROUGHS *

Purple band x 12

Purple band x 12

Purple band x 12

*CALF RAISES *

BW x 20

BW x 20

BW x 20


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm curious how are you handling your progression with reps and sets? I'm seeing 5x5 5x7 etc. Just curious :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> I'm curious how are you handling your progression with reps and sets? I'm seeing 5x5 5x7 etc. Just curious :thumbup1:


 For squat and bench I aim for 5 x 4-8 reps once iv hit the 5 x 8 ill up the weight

For deadlift I aim for 5 x 3-5 reps but because iv started light ill keep upping the weight weekly until I have to drop back down to 5 x 3

I don't tend to go above 10 reps with the exception of bodyweight and banded stuff and unless somethings hurting like elbows or shoulder. Ill be dropping my assistance stuff back down to either 3 x 8-10 or 4 x 5-7.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 05-NOVEMBER-2018*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 15

70kg x 8
80kg x 5
80kg x 5
80kg x 5
80kg x 5
80kg x 5

*DB ROWS*

20kg x 15

40kg x 8
40kg x 8
40kg x 8

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

30kg x 8

30kg x 8
30kg x 8

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5

Lifes been a bit hectic at the minute but finally got back to it today.

Not sure how consistent things will be in the run up to Christmas as things are going to get busy but ill try and keep on top of my diet along with squatting that's my biggest struggle lol.

sitting at 19st 4lbs.

squat and deadlift tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 06-NOVEMBER-2018*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 15

70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6

*DEADLIFT*

120kg x 3

120kg x 3
120kg x 3
120kg x 3
120kg x 3

*SINGLE LEG STEP UPS*

20kg x 8 - (DB each hand)
20kg x 8
20kg x 8

*BAND PULL THROUGHS*

Purple band x 12
Purple band x 12
Purple band x 12

Still adjusting back to flat shoes and technique change on my squat, I definitely need to work on my flexibility I don't need another groin strain/tear.

Iv been sticking to my calories and eating clean with no problems so far fingers crossed I stay on point with this id like to surpass my 18st 3lbs that I managed to get to last time.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 07-NOVEMBER-2018*

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

20kg x 15
50kg x 4
50kg x 4
50kg x 4
50kg x 4

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8

*CGBP*

70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8

I could not push this tonight iv managed to hurt my sternum at work iv got costochondritis.

Rest day tomorrow then hopefully things will have eased of by Friday.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> *WEDNESDAY - 07-NOVEMBER-2018*
> 
> *SEATED MILITARY PRESS*
> 
> ...


 Hurt yourself again mate?

The quicker you quality and push a pencil for a living the better :smartass:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Taking an extra rest day to give my sternum some more recovery time before benching again.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Weigh in day:

Start - 19st 5lbs
Week 1 - 18st 8lbs

Happy with that been tracking everything this week dropped a lot of crap out of my diet and upped my water. Will have a little something nice tonight then back to it tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 13-NOVEMBER-2018*

*BENCH PRESS (Every rep paused)*
20kg x 12
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6

*DB ROWS*
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6
70kg x 6

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*
BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5
BW(-20kg) x 5


----------



## The Warrior (Aug 10, 2018)

Without trying to sound rude whats your goals with training. Reason I ask is it seems that since you started the log back in june 16 til now youve not really made any progress. Theres a lot of sessions squatting 70kg but no real progression beyond that?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

The Warrior said:


> Without trying to sound rude whats your goals with training. Reason I ask is it seems that since you started the log back in june 16 til now youve not really made any progress. Theres a lot of sessions squatting 70kg but no real progression beyond that?


 In all honesty mate I don't really have any goals with lifting at the minute if you look back you can see theres plenty of gaps between training aswell iv been very inconsistent I think the longest stint of training iv managed is about 9 weeks then I end up having a few weeks off.

Strength has always been my main priority but even the passion for that seems to have run thin. I have no interest in bodybuilding so theres no desire to try and cross over to that either.

And as far as dieting goes that's been about as successful as my training consistency lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 14-NOVEMBER-2018*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 12

70kg x 8

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

Just spinning my wheels at the minute will get back into things soon enough


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 19-NOVEMBER-2018*

*SQUAT*

70kg x 5

95kg x 2

95kg x 2

95kg x 2

95kg x 2

95kg x 2

95kg x 2

*BENCH PRESS*

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (Narrow neutral grip)*

BW(-20kg) x 6

BW(-20kg) x 6

BW(-20kg) x 6

Late training session tonight but enjoyed it once I got out there and got into the flow of things.

The Bench press wasn't heavy and done with 20-30 seconds rest between sets just playing it safe with my sternum there wasn't any pain there just really tight.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 20-NOVEMBER-2018*



*DEADLIFT*

20kg x 8

70kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

*HIP THRUST *

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

*BARBELL ROWS *

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Have been training and been busy with work so havent got round to logging.

Iv decided to go back to boxing to help with my weight loss, ill still be lifting 3-4 days but it wont be purely strength training to many old injuries keep rearing there ugly heads so this will be a different direction to take my training.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 30-NOVEMBER-2018*

First boxing session tonight and I have to say I think I almost died lol my lungs will have doms tomorrow.

I definitely have to work on my conditioning its shocking.

Lower session tomorrow and then back to the boxing Monday.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 01-DECEMBER-2018*



*LEG PRESS*

60kg x 50

120kg x 25

120kg x 25

120kg x 25

120kg x 25

*LEG EXTENSIONS *

40kg x 15 (Plate weight)

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

*DB SLDL*

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

*CALF PRESS*

120kg x 30 (Plate weight)

120kg x 30

120kg x 30

*TREADMILL *

15 minutes - incline 5 - speed lvl 8

My son was doing his boxing today so I made use of there gym.

I have some serious doms going on in my stomach and traps of all places which I wasn't expecting.

The treadmill wasn't a fast pace but again my weight and lack of conditioning is evident.

Tomorrow will be upper and might try a gentle run.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SUNDAY - 02-DECEMBER-2018*

*CARDIO*

4 mile steady state run.

The pace wasn't blistering but that's to be expected at 19 stone. After that I had nothing left so upper got dropped for today.

That has got to be the longest I have run in years hopefully I can improve on this over the next couple of weeks.

Boxing tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

We all have times in our lives when training is just not important to us. You may be spinning your wheels right now mate but at least you are keeping them spinning, which is more than I can say.

The cardio will help when your ready to get back into it and well done on the run, I don't think I could run 4 miles to save my life right now, even if you where chasing me


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> We all have times in our lives when training is just not important to us. You may be spinning your wheels right now mate but at least you are keeping them spinning, which is more than I can say.
> 
> The cardio will help when your ready to get back into it and well done on the run, I don't think I could run 4 miles to save my life right now, even if you where chasing me


 Yeah the injuries are just taking its toll now really I enjoyed training for strength but bodybuilding has never been something that interests me.

lol I think if I was chasing you it would be slow and I think we would both lose after both suffering heart failure


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 03-DECEMBER-2018*

Boxing for an hour tonight.

I still gas quite quickly and slow down after a few rounds.

Im going to stop strength training and focus on conditioning, im considering smashing out a few barbell complexes and more cardio.

Im thinking boxing will be my main focus and the rest of my training will be to assist that.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 04-DECEMBER-2018*

Nothing but stretching and foam rolling tonight im feeling some serious doms especially in my forearms, 6 rounds of shadow boxing with 1kg dbs was a lot harder than expected.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 05-DECEMBER-2018*

*BOXING*

10 minutes skipping

3 rounds of circuit training

5 rounds of bag work

4 rounds of pad work

I was shattered before I even started tonight so it took a little longer to get going and loosen off enough.

Im definitely getting fitter but I need to get faster, everytime I throw a punch I feel that my opponent is checking his watch to see what time its going to arrive lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 06-DECEMBER-2018*

Just a gentle full body workout to get the blood pumping doms are killing me at the minute followed up with a steady jog on the treadmill for 15 minutes.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Boxing last night was hard, hit about 300 sit ups that is the most iv done in total in the last 5 years im dreading sneezing today.

Epsom salt bath tonight then a chilled out night before a circuit and run tomorrow.

Current weight - 18st 10lbs

Goal weight - 17st


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Another boxing session on Monday and I swear after every session I have new doms in a different place.

Rest tonight and then boxing tomorrow again.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Another week of boxing complete still not really touched any weights yet might start adding them back in once i break up for Christmas and the gym closes.

Start weight - 18st 10lbs

Week 1- 18st 7lbs

Goal - 17st


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Boxing last night was hard, hit about 300 sit ups


 :scared: ...wut!..........s cuse me.......gone be sick.... :crying: ......hurr hurr....


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> :scared: ...wut!..........s cuse me.......gone be sick.... :crying: ......hurr hurr....


 Lol i think there was one session were i was actually quite close to being sick.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 17-DECEMBER-2018*

Boxing tonight was a bit of a struggle to get going but after 10 - 15 minutes I loosened up enough and got into the flow of things.

Once the session was over I watched some of the lads that are fighting in March do there sparring I definitely want to get the weight off and get in a few rounds with them.

I have a lot to improve on (fitness, stamina, technique) to get to that required level but hopefully in the new year ill get to have a crack at it.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just dropped in to wish you


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just dropped in to wish you


 Merry Christmas to you aswell mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Last session of 2018 i done 15 minutes of skipping followed by 10 rounds of bag work with 1 minute rest in between rounds. Finished this off with a steady state 15 minutes on the treadmill.

Dusting off the weights tomorrow for a full body session.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, wishing you and fam all things good for 2019. X


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Hey there, wishing you and fam all things good for 2019. X


 Happy New year flubs x


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MONDAY - 07-JANUARY-2019

First boxing session of 2019 and it was a killer. The place was packed with new members but after that session im not sure how many will be back.

I was meant to start lifting last week but fell ill with Laryngitis on new years eve of all days. I will be doing my first weight lifting session tomorrow im sure thats going to be a shock to the system.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I know how you feel mate. I returned to training and have been suffering all week and I have only been doing 2 exercises a workout, 4 workouts a week with what should be light weights.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know how you feel mate. I returned to training and have been suffering all week and I have only been doing 2 exercises a workout, 4 workouts a week with what should be light weights.


 Its horrible starting again after a long break but it wont take long before your back into the full swing of things mate.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> Its horrible starting again after a long break but it wont take long before your back into the full swing of things mate.


 And you too......c'mawwn gang.....groarrrrgggghhhhhhhh.....cough.....my tiger roar. I know impressive Right? :whistling:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> And you too......c'mawwn gang.....groarrrrgggghhhhhhhh.....cough.....my tiger roar. I know impressive Right? :whistling:


 lol iv been boxing 3 days a week I just cant bring myself to go back to lifting at the minute, im sure I will eventually but at the minute there is no buzz for it.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol iv been boxing 3 days a week I just cant bring myself to go back to lifting at the minute, im sure I will eventually but at the minute there is no buzz for it.


 Hows the weight loss going mate? All that high intensity cardio must be doing you some good


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hows the weight loss going mate? All that high intensity cardio must be doing you some good


 Surprisingly good iv gone from 19st+ down to 18st 6lbs im only 3lbs off my best weight loss


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

No boxing tonight managed to have a slight incident which has led to me cutting nearly the full length of my index finger on some glass. All bandaged up now but cant bend my finger. On a positive it gives me a reason to squat tomorrow and then hopefully my finger will heal up enough to box at the end of the week or start again next Monday.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> No boxing tonight managed to have a slight incident which has led to me cutting nearly the full length of my index finger on some glass. All bandaged up now but cant bend my finger. On a positive it gives me a reason to squat tomorrow and then hopefully my finger will heal up enough to box at the end of the week or start again next Monday.


 Omiberrrluddiegawwwd.......euwwww.......that gonna be painful in the mending.....step away from the boxing! Unless your finger is bandaged up to hell and back....AND by the way...

A MASSIVE congrats on the Weight loss mister! Well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Omiberrrluddiegawwwd.......euwwww.......that gonna be painful in the mending.....step away from the boxing! Unless your finger is bandaged up to hell and back....AND by the way...
> 
> A MASSIVE congrats on the Weight loss mister! Well done :thumbup1:


 Thank you flubs it was quite a surprise I didn't really expect that kind of weight loss.

As for the finger managed to stop the bleeding with a lot of plasters lol so hopefully it wont re-open before Monday.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> No boxing tonight managed to have a slight incident which has led to me cutting nearly the full length of my index finger on some glass. All bandaged up now but cant bend my finger. On a positive it gives me a reason to squat tomorrow and then hopefully my finger will heal up enough to box at the end of the week or start again next Monday.


 Ouch.

Mate it feels like your always doing yourself some form of damage, I'm surprised your Mrs lets you out of the house.

Hope you heal up fast.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Mate it feels like your always doing yourself some form of damage, I'm surprised your Mrs lets you out of the house.
> 
> Hope you heal up fast.


 lol this was in the house reaching under the sofa then just felt a sharp pain then naturally pulled my hand back quick which caused all the damage.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I really need to start putting a bit more effort in to my journal on all forums instead of just one random sporadic entry each week, and I really do need to get back to lifting weights again iv actually started to miss it so will be doing a rolling upper / lower split Tue/Thur/Sat.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 23-JANUARY-2019*

Military press - 4 x 3 - 50kg

Incline DB press - 3 x 8 - 22.5kg

Close grip pull downs - 3 x 12

DB rows - 3 x 8

Not my usual routine as I was in the gym for this one but it is my first lifting session of 2019 so just shaking off any rust. Military press felt hard its been so long since I last done this exercise.

Back in to the garage tomorrow for a lower session.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

FRIDAY - 25-JANUARY-2019

BOXING

Tonight was the first night of sparring and it was a bit of an eye opener lol.

I was in the ring against a young lad 19 who is looking to turn pro, I would definitely say he took it easy on me but would let me know when my guard was down with a quick punch to the face.

It was a good learning session and looking forward to getting better at it.

Squatting tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*BOXING *

Another boxing session tonight im starting to notice my fitness going up but there is still a long way to go yet.

I done a gentle squat session in the garage yesterday nothing special just enough to get the wheels moving and shake off any rust.

Tomorrow I will be back in the garage and will start logging them down again.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 29-JANUARY-2019*

*BENCH PRESS*

20kg x 15

70kg x 8

100kg x 4

100kg x 4

100kg x 4

100kg x 4

100kg x 4

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS*

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

*BARBELL ROWS*

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 03-JANUARY-2019*

*BOXING *

Another killer boxing session tonight, im feeling fitter but the instructor always manages to make it brutal.

Chest feels a little tight this morning but no doms which im glad about. I really want to work on getting my strength back now.

Squats tomorrow


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 31-JANUARY-2019*

*SQUAT*

70kg x 5

90kg x 3

110kg x 1

130kg x 1

*DB RDL*

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

*SPLIT SQUAT*

BW x 6

BW x 6

BW x 6

BW x 6

Not to bad a session split squats are a bit awkward balance needs some work but will add weight to them eventually.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> *THURSDAY - 31-JANUARY-2019*
> 
> *SQUAT*
> 
> ...


 Nice mate.

I don't know why but the site decided that I didn't want to follow your journal any more and so I missed your updates :cursing:

Are you doing much mobility work before you squat? I remember you where having shoulder problems which you attributed to your hand moment on the bar, but that's the first time I recall seeing your knees pull in on the accent which is often tight adductors.

Still, I bet it feels good to be back under the bar again :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice mate.
> 
> I don't know why but the site decided that I didn't want to follow your journal any more and so I missed your updates :cursing:
> 
> ...


 Thats the first thing i noticed when i watched the video back, i did do some mobility before hand but its been so long i think i need to spend a little more time with it. Im going to drop the weight back down slightly now.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 01-FEBRUARY-2019*

*BOXING*

A little off script for the first half of the session two of us had to go in the centre of the mat on our knees and grapple winner stays on while the rest jog around until they were called in. My weight and strength certainly gave me the advantage for the most managed to win 5 x 2 minutes rounds then on the 6th I was gassing hard he almost got me but I was saved by the buzzer.

After that there was a few rounds of bag work then a few rounds of sparring to finish.

Some pressing tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SATURDAY - 02-FEBRUARY-2019*

*LOG PRESS*

50kg x 5

60kg x 3

70kg x 2

80kg x 2

80kg x 1

80kg x 1


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 04-FEBRUARY-2019*

*BOXING *

A brutal circuit to start with in pairs which was hard followed by 6 rounds of bag work.

Back in the garage for another lifting session tomorrow.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> *SATURDAY - 02-FEBRUARY-2019*
> 
> *LOG PRESS*
> 
> ...


 Nice clean mate!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Nice clean mate!


 Cheers mate as you see its a bit of a beast to hold in position its slightly bigger than a normal log.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate as you see its a bit of a beast to hold in position its slightly bigger than a normal log.


 The jerk on the 2nd press is a good fluid motion as well mate.

Quite a big log tbf. Not as long as most but the circumference is bigger, awkward. But that's the beauty of strongman.

Theres a log at a gym I used to train at called 'Smokey'. It's massive, proper awkward to press. It weighs 26kg less than my Log 1RM PB (on a normal log), but I still can't press old smokey for a double. Work that out!! Lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> The jerk on the 2nd press is a good fluid motion as well mate.
> 
> Quite a big log tbf. Not as long as most but the circumference is bigger, awkward. But that's the beauty of strongman.
> 
> Theres a log at a gym I used to train at called 'Smokey'. It's massive, proper awkward to press. It weighs 26kg less than my Log 1RM PB (on a normal log), but I still can't press old smokey for a double. Work that out!! Lol.


 Iv never been the best at overhead movements (Stupidly long arms) so the jerk sort of balances that out for me.

Its made from an old gas cylinder a mate of mine knocked it together for me when I was right into strongman.

That sounds like a beast of a log lol do you still train strongman or plan to compete ? I seen my last comp video and it was 4 years ago but that strongman bug is starting to come back.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> do you still train strongman or plan to compete ?


 Maybe mate. 2 of my mates still compete, I get tempted because I miss training with them.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 05-FEBRUARY-2019*

*SQUAT*

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

*DEADLIFT*

110kg x 5

150kg x 2

150kg x 2

150kg x 2

150kg x 2

150kg x 2

150kg x 2


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - O6-FEBRUARY-2019*

*BOXING*

Tonight was brutal we worked in pairs doing a circuit called the dirty dozen one person would do 12 reps of an exercise while the other was doing box jumps then swap until the whole lot was done

Power cleans x 12

Shoulder press x 12

Upright rows x 12

Chest press x 12

Bent over rows x 12

Bicep curls x 12

Squat x 12

Push ups x 12

Crunches x 12

Star jumps x 12

Dips x 12

Burpees x 12

We ran this circuit 3 times, iv never come so close to being sick in a session.

Finished off with 4 light rounds of bag work to finish.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> *WEDNESDAY - O6-FEBRUARY-2019*
> 
> *BOXING*
> 
> ...


 The Burpees alone would finish me off !


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 07-FEBRUARY-2019*

*SQUAT*

70kg x 5

90kg x 3

120kg x 2

120kg x 2

120kg x 2

120kg x 2

Doms are really kicking my ass today and it with a little struggle to get things moving, still not running a full routine at the minute along with the boxing recovery seems to be taking a little longer.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> *THURSDAY - 07-FEBRUARY-2019*
> 
> *SQUAT*
> 
> ...


 Good depth on squats mate.

Donyou take BCAAs at all? It makes such a big difference in DOMS for me. May help with recovery if you don't.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Good depth on squats mate.
> 
> Donyou take BCAAs at all? It makes such a big difference in DOMS for me. May help with recovery if you don't.


 No mate i dont take anything.

Im sure i tried them when i was really into strongman but cant tell if they really helped or not.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 08-FEBRUARY-2019*

*BOXING *

8 x 2 minute rounds shadow boxing

6 x 2 minute rounds heavy bag

2 x 2 minute rounds of sparring

Was a difficult session tonight took a lot to get going and get warmed up.

Sparring was hard tonight the lad I was up against is a beast he's so fast and im so slow, he caught me with a belter of a shot.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 11-FEBRUARY-2019*

*MILITARY PRESS *

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 3

70kg x 1

80kg x 3 push press

80kg x 3 push press

90kg x 2 push press

90kg x 2 push press

*ONE ARM STRICT DB PRESS *

20kg x 5(R) x 5(L)

22.5kg x 5(R) x 5(L)

25kg x 3(R) x 3(L)

27.5kg x 3(R) x 3(L)

30kg x 1(R) x 1(L)

30kg x 1(R) x 1(L)

*SEATED DB PRESS*

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

*INCLINE SMITH MACHINE PRESS *

60kg x 8 - Plate weight

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

*CGBP*

100kg x 3

100kg x 3

100kg x 3

So Iv only gone and signed up to an inters strongman comp iv got 5 months to get my strength up to hit the required weights.

I'll be dropping the boxing down to one session a week for conditioning, ill work on increasing my strength then in about a 4-6 weeks ill start adding in event training mainly yoke training.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there....a comp hey? Noice one Stephen, :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Hey there....a comp hey? Noice one Stephen, :thumb


 Thanks flubs fingers crossed ill be strong enough in time lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 18-FEBRUARY-2019*

*SQUAT*

70kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 3

150kg x 1

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

*ONE ARM STRICT DB PRESS*

22.5kg x 5-Left x 5-Right

25kg x 5-Left x 5-Right

27.5kg x 3-Left x 3-Right

30kg x 3-Left x 3-Right

30kg x 1-Left x 3-Right

*BARBELL ROWS *

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

Finished off with some fluff work - leg extensions, side raises etc

First session back after being ill last week everything felt good and relatively strong.

I have my routine in place for the next 5 weeks.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> *MONDAY - 18-FEBRUARY-2019*
> 
> *SQUAT*
> 
> ...


 Solid squat session that mate fair play.

A considerable amount of volume overall!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Solid squat session that mate fair play.
> 
> A considerable amount of volume overall!


 Cheers mate its definitely a lift that needs a lot of improving.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 20-FEBRUARY-2019*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 5

70kg x 5

120kg x 2

120kg x 2

120kg x 2

120kg x 2

120kg x 2

120kg x 2

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS *

70kg x 3

70kg x 3

70kg x 3

70kg x 3

70kg x 3

*BARBELL ROWS *

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

*HIGH INCLINE DB PRESS*

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

Finished off with db flyes and band pull aparts

I have a long way to go to improve my strength in time for the comp fingers crossed ill be ready on the day.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 21-FEBRUARY-2019*

*DEADLIFT*

20kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

120kg x 3

120kg x 3

150kg x 1

150kg x 1

175kg x 1

175kg x 1

200kg x 1

*BANDED GOOD MORNINGS*

Purple band x 15

Purple band x 15

Purple band x 15

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

Very happy with the deadlift I haven't done this weight in a very long time I can now build on this.

Body weight is slowly going up currently sitting at 19st 1lb.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> *THURSDAY - 21-FEBRUARY-2019*
> 
> *DEADLIFT*
> 
> ...


 Love it mate.

I cant remember the last time I tried for a heavy single or punched the air in celebration at pulling it. :thumb


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Love it mate.
> 
> I cant remember the last time I tried for a heavy single or punched the air in celebration at pulling it. :thumb


 lol cheers mate its been a long time coming just got to improve on it now.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 22-FEBRUARY-2019*

*STANDING MILITARY PRESS*

20kg x 5

20kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 3 - push press

60kg x 3 - push press

60kg x 3 - push press

*POWER CLEANS*

60kg x 3

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

90kg x 3

*STANDING ONE ARM STRICT DB PRESS*

25kg x 5

25kg x 5

30kg x 3

30kg x 3

30kg x 3

*INCLINE DB PRESS*

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

*CGBP *

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

Finished off with flyes and face pulls and a lot of stretching.

Third pressing session of the week completed, squats tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 25-FEBRUARY-2019*

*SQUAT *

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

130kg x 2

130kg x 2

130kg x 2

130kg x 2

130kg x 2

*STRICT MILITARY PRESS*

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

*BARBELL ROWS*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

*SEATED DB PRESS*

25kg x 8

27.5kg x 8

30kg x 6

30kg x 6


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 26-FEBRUARY-2019*

*DEADLIFT*

20kg x 5

70kg x 5

120kg x 3

150kg x 3

180kg x 3

180kg x 3

180kg x 3

180kg x 3

180kg x 3

*DB ROWS *

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

*BANDED GOOD MORNINGS*

Purple band x 15

Purple band x 15

Purple band x 15

Technique is still feeling off with deadlifting, im not sure if I just need a couple more weeks for things to click.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

That's some serious over all DL volume mate. Nice!!

ps. That cups been on the radiator for a while now. Just sayin' :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> That's some serious over all DL volume mate. Nice!!
> 
> ps. That cups been on the radiator for a while now. Just sayin' :lol:


 Cheers mate.

The cup got taken out last night lol :lol:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 27-FEBRUARY-2019*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 5

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

130kg x 2

130kg x 2

130kg x 2

130kg x 2

140kg x 1

140kg x 1

140kg x 1

150kg x 1

150kg x 1

*MILITARY PRESS *

50kg x 3

50kg x 3

60kg x 3

60kg x 3

70kg x 1

70kg x 1 push press

*SEATED DB PRESS*

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

*CGBP*

100kg x 3

100kg x 3

100kg x 3

100kg x 3

Finished off with leg extensions and leg curls.

Squatting is definitely getting stronger but pressing doesn't seem to progressing at the same rate if at all.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 28-FEBRUARY-2019*

Having a rest tonight my shoulders need a break.

Ill be squatting tomorrow.

Body weight is currently sitting at 19st 9lbs.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 04-MARCH-2019*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 10

60kg x 5

100kg x 4

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

*DB WALKING LUNGES*

10kg x 20 - Weight each hand and 20 reps each leg

10kg x 20

12.5kg x 20

12.5kg x 20

*RDL*

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

*LEG EXTENSIONS *

50kg x 10 - Plate weight

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Finished up with high rep DB rows, band pull aparts and face pulls.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Things looking good in here mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Things looking good in here mate :thumbup1:


 Cheers mate finally finding some consistency now.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 07-MARCH-2019*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 5

70kg x 5

120kg x 1

130kg x 1

140kg x 1

130kg x 2

120kg x 3

That was it for tonight have been getting in late most nights. Tried a bit of low bar squatting not sure if it was low enough though but what I did find was that it felt a lot more comfortable on my back.

No training tomorrow night I will be at a boxing event.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 11-MARCH-2019*

*SQUAT*

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

*POWER CLEANS*

60kg x 3

60kg x 3

80kg x 2

80kg x 2

100kg x 1

100kg x 1

100kg x 1

100kg x 1

*FRONT SQUATS*

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

*DB WALKING LUNGES *

15kg x 20 *- weight each hand*

15kg x 20

20kg x 20

20kg x 20

*BB ROWS *

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

Still tweaking my squat technique I think once I had hit my 3rd set it started to feel a bit more natural.

Front squats were a bit of a shock to the system but I will build on these.

Power cleans felt a lot better I couldn't hit 100kg a few weeks ago iv got to get this up to 110kg the replicate it with an axel.

Finished off with a load of banded work for my shoulders.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 12-MARCH-2019*

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

50kg x 5

70kg x 3

70kg x 3

70kg x 3

70kg x 3

*CGBP*

90kg x 6

90kg x 6

90kg x 6

90kg x 6

*DB PRESS*

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

*SIDE RAISES *

7.5kg x 12

7.5kg x 12

7.5kg x 12

*BAND ASSISTED CHIN UPS*

BW(-20kg) x 5

BW(_20kg) x 5

BW(-20kg) x 5

Finished with banded shoulder work.

Another decent session overhead pressing seems to be progressing at a slow steady pace fingers crossed it will be ready for comp day.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FRIDAY - 15-MARCH-2019*

*PUSH PRESS *

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

90kg x 1

90kg x 1

90kg x 1

100kg x 1 - Jerk

100kg x 1 - Jerk

*INCLINE BENCH PRESS *

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

80kg x 3

*CGBP*

80kg x 6

80kg x 6

80kg x 6

80kg x 6

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

*CLOSE GRIP PULL DOWNS*

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

8 plates x 10

*DB ROWS*

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Finished off with band pull aparts.

10kg off the axle weight for the comp so its going up slowly, need to test my log press to see where that is currently sitting.

Its been a long week and daily life has got in the way of training but hopefully things will have settled in time for next week.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

As long as you keep going. Life stuff can get in the way but get back to training when you can, it gets all of us. Happy Sunday S.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 18-MARCH-2019*

*LOG PRESS *

70kg x 3 - Strict

70kg x 3 - Push press

80kg x 2 - Strict

80kg x 2 - Push press

90kg x 1 - Push press

90kg x 1 - Jerk

90kg x 1 - Push press

90kg x 1 - Jerk

*AXLE CLEAN & PRESS - (Clean on first rep only)*

40kg x 5

60kg x 5

80kg x 1 - Push press

80kg x 1 - Jerk

100kg x 1 - Push press

100kg x 1 - Jerk

100kg x 1 - Jerk

100kg x 1 - Jerk

110kg x *FAIL* - Managed to clean the weight but couldn't press it

*SMITH MACHINE SHOULDER PRESS - (Plate weight only)*

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

*SEATED DB PRESS* 

30kg x 8

35kg x 5

35kg x 5

35kg x 5

*PULL DOWNS*

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

*DB SIDE RAISES* 

12kg x 8

12kg x 8

12kg x 8

Iv found a gym that ill be using on a Mon/Wed/Fri and ill be using my garage on the other days.

It was good to get back on a proper size log again my technique is a little rusty.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> *THURSDAY - 07-MARCH-2019*
> 
> *SQUAT*
> 
> ...


 :cursing: dam web site decided I wasnt following you again so Ive only just caught up on your last weeks training. Things are looking good mate. :thumb

Couldn't help but notice how the new bar position on the squat appears to suit you better than the high bar, and no hand movement :thumbup1:

Your back looks tighter, Id even go so far as to suggest you try swapping from the thumb-less grip to a full grip, IMO it will push your elbows down more and help engage your lats better.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :cursing: dam web site decided I wasnt following you again


 Same here, but found again now. Good work Stephen. Building up nicely.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :cursing: dam web site decided I wasnt following you again so Ive only just caught up on your last weeks training. Things are looking good mate. :thumb
> 
> Couldn't help but notice how the new bar position on the squat appears to suit you better than the high bar, and no hand movement :thumbup1:
> 
> Your back looks tighter, Id even go so far as to suggest you try swapping from the thumb-less grip to a full grip, IMO it will push your elbows down more and help engage your lats better.


 Cheers mate its definitely feeling a lot better iv had to alter my foot position to make it feel better on my knee. I did try a full grip but it causes but I find it quite uncomfortable on my wrists.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Same here, but found again now. Good work Stephen. Building up nicely.


 Cheers mate very much appreciated


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 20-MARCH-2019*

*DEADLIFT*

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 3

200kg x 1

210kg x 1

220kg x 1

*LEG PRESS*

200kg x 8

200kg x 8

200kg x 8

200kg x 8

*LEG CURLS *

10 plates x 10

10 plates x 10

10 plates x 10

10 plates x 10

*LEG EXTS*

10 plates x 10

10 plates x 10

10 plates x 10

10 plates x 10

*HIGH ROWS - (Plate weight only)*

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

The 220kg was a bit of a grinder but managed to lock it out, my technique is starting to feel a lot better.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*THURSDAY - 21-MARCH-2019*

*LOG PRESS - (Paused strict reps)*

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

*SMITH MACHINE SHOULDER PRESS - (Paused strict reps)*

50kg x 5 - *Plate weight*

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

*CGBP*

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

*INCLINE DB PRESS *

35kg x 6

35kg x 6

35kg x 6

35kg x 6

*DB SIDE RAISES*

12kg x 8

12kg x 8

12kg x 8

*HIGH ROWS *

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Really focused on pressing from a dead stop to work on generating that initial force off my chest.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 25-MARCH-2019*

*LOG PRESS *

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

50kg x 2

50kg x 2

60kg x 1

60kg x 1

70kg x 1

70kg x 1

80kg x 1

90kg x 2 - push press

90kg x 2 - push press

90kg x 2 - push press

90kg x 2 - push press

*CGBP*

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

Just kept the focus on log press tonight got a few little niggles appearing so going to dust off the foam roller tonight.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 27-MARCH-2019*

*SQUAT*

20kg x 5

70kg x 5

100kg x 3

120kg x 3

120kg x 3

120kg x 3

*DEADLIFT*

60kg x 3

100kg x 3

140kg x 3

180kg x 3

220kg x 1

*BENCH PRESS *

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

*FLAT DB PRESS*

35kg x 5

40kg x 5

45kg x 5

50kg x 5

A bit of a random session today but happy with what I got done.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff Stephan, though I'd be concerned that one of those plates on your log would leave a nasty dent in your car


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff Stephan, though I'd be concerned that one of those plates on your log would leave a nasty dent in your car


 lol as long as its the red car and not mine its fine.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 01-APRIL-2019*

*MILITARY PRESS*

20kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 2

90kg x 1 - double dip

100kg x 2 - double dip

110kg x 1 - double dip

120kg x *FAIL*

*BENCH PRESS *

60kg x 5

100kg x 5

110kg x 1

120kg x 1

130kg x 1

140kg x *FAIL* - spotter had to touch the bar.

*SEATED DB PRESS *

30kg x 6

35kg x 6

35kg x 6

That was it for todays session, strength is on the up and so is the bodyweight I weighed in at 20 stone on the dot today.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> *MONDAY - 01-APRIL-2019*
> 
> *MILITARY PRESS*
> 
> ...


 what is a military press double dip mate?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

I've been away mate, just checking in. Hope all is well?

Solid numbers! :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> what is a military press double dip mate?


 Its a jerk motion mate you start off with a push press then as it gets to a certain height you drop under and catch it. Overhead is a weakness so this is my way of trying to rectify that.

Skip to 6:25


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> I've been away mate, just checking in. Hope all is well?
> 
> Solid numbers! :thumbup1:


 Cheers mate its going steady and numbers are slowly going up now, not sure they will be were I need them to be come comp time though.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> Cheers mate its going steady and numbers are slowly going up now, not sure they will be were I need them to be come comp time though.


 I'm sure you'll do fine mate, you're very consistent. I've just entered a strongman comp, there's a truck pull in it. Can't wait to start training events again now the rugby season is coming to an end.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> I'm sure you'll do fine mate, you're very consistent. I've just entered a strongman comp, there's a truck pull in it. Can't wait to start training events again now the rugby season is coming to an end.


 That's awesome mate what comp have you entered ?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Its a jerk motion mate you start off with a push press then as it gets to a certain height you drop under and catch it. Overhead is a weakness so this is my way of trying to rectify that.
> 
> Skip to 6:25


 OK. so 100kg x 2 - double dip is 4 reps of Push Jerk?

Ive done push press in the past but Ive never tried a Push Jerk.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> OK. so 100kg x 2 - double dip is 4 reps of Push Jerk?
> 
> Ive done push press in the past but Ive never tried a Push Jerk.


 No mate just 2 reps I just put - double dip next to it to show what technique I used for that set.

I should probably log it as push jerk on them sets lol.

It's a good technique to learn if overhead is a weakness it helps create the explosive power you need a bit like Olympic lifting. For bodybuilding I can't see it having many benefits.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> That's awesome mate what comp have you entered ?


 Cheers mate, just a local one. Wigan's strongest Man.

1 - Deadlift for reps in 1 min.

2 - Press Medley - 70kg oly bar, 80kg axle, 45kg monster DB, 80kg axle, 70kg oly bar.

3 - Farmers hold. 90kg e/s, longest time wins.

4 - 16 ton truck pull.

5 - 90kg stone over yoke.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Cheers mate, just a local one. Wigan's strongest Man.
> 
> 1 - Deadlift for reps in 1 min.
> 
> ...


 That looks like a good comp, that truck pull is a beast of a weight.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WEDNESDAY - 03-APRIL-2019*

*AXLE CLEAN & PRESS*

40kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

80kg x 3

100kg x 1

100kg x 1

100kg x *FAIL* - Wasn't fast enough'

100kg x 1

100kg x 1

100kg x 1

*SMITH MACHINE PRESS*

50kg x 8 - Plate weight

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

*INCLINE DB PRESS *

30kg x 8

35kg x 6

35kg x 6

35kg x 6

*CGBP*

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

*HIGH LOW ROWS - (Hammer strength machine)*

80kg x 6

80kg x 6

80kg x 6

80kg x 6

*DB SIDE RAISES*

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

All the 100kg axles were done using the power belly its finally come in handy for something.

Will hit lower body tomorrow I have been resting my knee's my bad one has been a little tender so not wanting to risk anything.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Haven't trained since Wednesday I've been really really ill since the Thursday, I'm still not 100% but should hopefully make it back to training at some point this week.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Haven't trained since Wednesday I've been really really ill since the Thursday, I'm still not 100% but should hopefully make it back to training at some point this week.


 Sorry to hear you've not been well. A week off wont do your training any harm.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sorry to hear you've not been well. A week off wont do your training any harm.


 Cheers mate it's just typical when I need to get my training in.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Its been a while since iv been in here so a quick update on things.

I haven't trained since being ill that put me out for a few weeks then I managed to injure my back Its started to ease off a little bit now Im ok squatting but deadlifting is a little tender and standing overhead press is a no go.

As for the comp obviously that wont be happening.

My goal now is to be able to get back to some form of lifting while rehabbing my back.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Wishing you all the best mate.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Wishing you all the best mate.


 thank you mate very much appreciated


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Its been a while since iv been in here so a quick update on things.
> 
> I haven't trained since being ill that put me out for a few weeks then I managed to injure my back Its started to ease off a little bit now Im ok squatting but deadlifting is a little tender and standing overhead press is a no go.
> 
> ...


 Go slow and steady mate, I did my back in a couple of years back so I know its no fun.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Go slow and steady mate, I did my back in a couple of years back so I know its no fun.


 Ill be dusting off the pink fluffy weights for a while especially as I still have to work aswell.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 03-06-2019*

*SQUAT*

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

*DEADLIFT*

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

*BAND ASSISTED PULL UPS (BW = 19st 6lbs)*

BW (-20kg) x 5

BW (-20kg) x 5

BW (-20kg) x 5

Squatting was ok there was no pain, I played it safe on deadlifting my lower back and hamstrings were a little tight.

The pull ups are just a bitch especially when Iv managed to bulk up to 19st 6.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TUESDAY - 04-06-2019*

*BENCH PRESS *

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

70kg x 5

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

*BB ROWS *

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

The doms in my lower back and hamstrings are real today.

Tomorrow will be cardio, core work and plenty of mobility work.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 10-JUNE-2019*

*BENCH PRESS *

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

*DB ROWS *

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

*DB SHOULDER PRESS *

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

At the minute id say the only consistency I have is being inconsistent but hopefully that will change over the next few weeks.

My back is still on the mend but will be dropping pull ups for the time being it seems to be that anything overhead unless seated seems to aggravate it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Well my consistency with inconsistency is in full flow at the minute.

Iv ordered a test from medi check I want to get a few things checked out I shouldn't be feeling so wiped out after one light session, if something does show up then ill be going to the docs.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> Well my consistency with inconsistency is in full flow at the minute.
> 
> Iv ordered a test from medi check I want to get a few things checked out I shouldn't be feeling so wiped out after one light session, if something does show up then ill be going to the docs.


 Maybe you're coming down with something?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Maybe you're coming down with something?


 I wish I was but this has been going on for months now.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Stephen9069 said:


> I wish I was but this has been going on for months now.


 Oh wow . I would have seen a doc already then . Your job is pretty demanding as well


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Oh wow . I would have seen a doc already then . Your job is pretty demanding as well


 I did see a doc a year or two ago and they done a full bloods and tested my test levels I cant remember exactly what they came back it was either 13 or 15nmol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*MONDAY - 17-JUNE-2019*

*SEATED MILITARY PRESS*

20kg x 10

40kg x 8

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

*CGBP*

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

*BB ROWS*

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

Loads of foam rolling and mobility work to try and ease off my back its still giving me a bit of grief.

Going to try and aim for 3 sessions a week rotating upper/lower.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Glad you're back mate!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Glad you're back mate!


 Cheers mate not firing on all cylinders just yet but hopefully things will get there over the next couple of months.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Needed an extra foam rolling and mobility day my back is a bit tender after work today done an hour of that then a family trip to pizza hut - (technically carb loading)

Did treat myself to a new toy to make conditioning a bit more fun once my back is fully healed.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wut the bloopin' hell you gonna do with that? Are you going to whack it onto a tyre? I've seen that done before now


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Wut the bloopin' hell you gonna do with that? Are you going to whack it onto a tyre? I've seen that done before now


 yeah I find cardio so boring so hopefully this will add a bit of fun to conditioning just got to get a big enough tyre now lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MONDAY - 24/06/2019

No training today still not 100% and my lower back is still suffering.

On a positive note got my bloods back and the majority of it is within range.

View attachment 172821


View attachment 172823


View attachment 172825


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

you've not posted for a while mate. Hope your OK and just busy with life


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> you've not posted for a while mate. Hope your OK and just busy with life


 Hello mate, life has been hectic been back training and dieting for the last 8 weeks.

Dropped from 19st 9lbs to 17st 3lbs so far aiming for 16st.

Might start logging again weights aren't anything special might be a bit boring lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Hello mate, life has been hectic been back training and dieting for the last 8 weeks.
> 
> Dropped from 19st 9lbs to 17st 3lbs so far aiming for 16st.
> 
> Might start logging again weights aren't anything special might be a bit boring lol.


 Well done mate, that's quite some weight you have shifted in just two months. :thumb

You should log your workouts mate, weight is relative! You only think its nothing special because your a strong [email protected]@ker and your comparing them with what you know your capable of.

LOL if you want to see what boring is you just need to look at my journal. :yawn:

the weights are so embarrassingly light right now I'm not even recording them, just the sets and reps.

But this time next year..... :whistling:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Lol I don't think I've lifted anything over 100kg in that time but I've been nursing a lot of old injuries so have played it safe.

I might start logging again next week see how it goes.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Well done with the weight loss. iirc you are quite tall, about 6'3"/6'4" like me. I'm hovering around your weight atm

edit - wrong about my weight, I'm about 16.3


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> Well done with the weight loss. iirc you are quite tall, about 6'3"/6'4" like me. I'm hovering around your weight atm
> 
> edit - wrong about my weight, I'm about 16.3


 Cheers mate I'm 6'4.

I thought I'd look leaner with the weight loss lol but I've definitely still got a long way to go.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Going to restart logging my training and progress again, I've been focusing on weight loss and have managed to go from about 19st 9lbs to 15st 5lbs (as of today)

Training has been a little bit hit and miss especially squatting because of my knee haven't really squatted more than 100kg.

will be focusing on an upper lower split aiming for 3-4 sessions a week. The numbers aren't great the weight loss has been quick and I haven't really pushed to hard with training.

this is my starting point and my progress from 2 weeks ago I will take another progress pic next week.


----------

